# Good afternoon all



## grandma susan

Hello Tena's I'm here


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> guess no one here again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Pam, I looooooove your avatar xoxo
Click to expand...

I'm still here Pam and hello Judi. Shouln't you be in bed? xx


----------



## theyarnlady

Purple feel like I left my brains some where and can't find them.:{


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Purple feel like I left my brains some where and can't find them.:{


Under the sofa with your marbles?


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi Judi have you gotten any sleep? Have the flood waters, subsided? Not a pretty picture. We finially got about 1/2 inch of snow and it is really pretty out now But that will change about mid Jan.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> guess no one here again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Pam, I looooooove your avatar xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still here Pam and hello Judi. Shouln't you be in bed? xx
Click to expand...

I should, but we have that heavy, hot per- thunderstorm weather & DH has decided that the aircon can't be on over night, so I woke up feeling very hot & uncomfortable. Aircon will be on tonight if weather is the same :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

I've just noticed that another long running thread Knitting Resort has started a new one. Coincidence or what.


----------



## PurpleFi

I should, but we have that heavy, hot per- thunderstorm weather & DH has decided that the aircon can't be on over night, so I woke up feeling very hot & uncomfortable. Aircon will be on tonight if weather is the same :thumbup: :XD:[/quote]

Judi' I'll open the door, temp here is nearly freezing, does that help?


----------



## patrican

(please insert husky voice and croak) Morning girls - will not breathe on anyone. Yay- I've found you again.

cough, cough - at least I can "talk" here without losing my voice  

Haven't read the last 100 pages, I'm just here.


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Judi have you gotten any sleep? Have the flood waters, subsided? Not a pretty picture. We finially got about 1/2 inch of snow and it is really pretty out now But that will change about mid Jan.


Yeah, have had about 2.5 hrs. The flood waters have gone til next deluge. Did you post pic of snow, I haven't caught up yet, & we are already upto pg 15


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> guess no one here again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Pam, I looooooove your avatar xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still here Pam and hello Judi. Shouln't you be in bed? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should, but we have that heavy, hot per- thunderstorm weather & DH has decided that the aircon can't be on over night, so I woke up feeling very hot & uncomfortable. Aircon will be on tonight if weather is the same :thumbup: :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh hello - ditto, but I woke up coughing with tickly horrible throat - just to let everyone know :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> (please insert husky voice and croak) Morning girls - will not breathe on anyone. Yay- I've found you again.
> 
> cough, cough - at least I can "talk" here without losing my voice
> 
> Haven't read the last 100 pages, I'm just here.


Hi Patticake, Would you like some hot lemon and honey?


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple feel like I left my brains some where and can't find them.:{
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sofa with your marbles?
Click to expand...

Oh thats why it felt funny when I sat down :XD:


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> Purple feel like I left my brains some where and can't find them.:{


They've probably gone off with mine somewhere.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going to have to go soon girls as the finals of the dancing programme are on soon also got to finish Mr Ps socks. May check in later. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> (please insert husky voice and croak) Morning girls - will not breathe on anyone. Yay- I've found you again.
> 
> cough, cough - at least I can "talk" here without losing my voice
> 
> Haven't read the last 100 pages, I'm just here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patticake, Would you like some hot lemon and honey?
Click to expand...

Yes please :mrgreen: And a new head while you're at it.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I should, but we have that heavy, hot per- thunderstorm weather & DH has decided that the aircon can't be on over night, so I woke up feeling very hot & uncomfortable. Aircon will be on tonight if weather is the same :thumbup: :XD:


Judi' I'll open the door, temp here is nearly freezing, does that help?[/quote]

Oooohhh, thanks Purple, can feel the relief already, I'll just get a light jumper now ............ Yes, thank you ........... Temp fine now ........ Door can be shut, not too hot now :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple feel like I left my brains some where and can't find them.:{
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sofa with your marbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats why it felt funny when I sat down :XD:
Click to expand...

Why did you sit down UNDER the sofa? heehee


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> I've just noticed that another long running thread Knitting Resort has started a new one. Coincidence or what.


I saw that too, one of the ladys mention that she notice we were shut done too.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to have to go soon girls as the finals of the dancing programme are on soon also got to finish Mr Ps socks. May check in later. Love and hugs PV xx


Ok - which sock are you on now? Did you finish no. 1 - can't remember.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple feel like I left my brains some where and can't find them.:{
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sofa with your marbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats why it felt funny when I sat down :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you sit down UNDER the sofa? heehee
Click to expand...

Because there was no where else to sit, plus it nice there, now that I know where my marbles have gone :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should, but we have that heavy, hot per- thunderstorm weather & DH has decided that the aircon can't be on over night, so I woke up feeling very hot & uncomfortable. Aircon will be on tonight if weather is the same :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Judi' I'll open the door, temp here is nearly freezing, does that help?
Click to expand...

Oooohhh, thanks Purple, can feel the relief already, I'll just get a light jumper now ............ Yes, thank you ........... Temp fine now ........ Door can be shut, not too hot now :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:  :lol:[/quote]

Ok door is now shut. Stay cool. Hope you get some sleep.
Did you hear that Mr P fixed my A key. Dell said I needed a replacement keyboard at £43!


----------



## PurpleFi

Because there was no where else to sit, plus it nice there, now that I know where my marbles have gone :XD:[/quote]

That makes perfect sense!


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should, but we have that heavy, hot per- thunderstorm weather & DH has decided that the aircon can't be on over night, so I woke up feeling very hot & uncomfortable. Aircon will be on tonight if weather is the same :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Judi' I'll open the door, temp here is nearly freezing, does that help?
Click to expand...

Oooohhh, thanks Purple, can feel the relief already, I'll just get a light jumper now ............ Yes, thank you ........... Temp fine now ........ Door can be shut, not too hot now :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:  :lol:[/quote]

I just discovered that we in this house could have all been murdered in our beds last night - our back door was left wide open and unlocked all night until I just got up at 0445 am :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok - which sock are you on now? Did you finish no. 1 - can't remember.[/quote]

Finished first sock, which fitted perfectly. Now just about to turn heel on second one. I'll post picture when finished both of them.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should, but we have that heavy, hot per- thunderstorm weather & DH has decided that the aircon can't be on over night, so I woke up feeling very hot & uncomfortable. Aircon will be on tonight if weather is the same :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Judi' I'll open the door, temp here is nearly freezing, does that help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohhh, thanks Purple, can feel the relief already, I'll just get a light jumper now ............ Yes, thank you ........... Temp fine now ........ Door can be shut, not too hot now :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:  :lol:
Click to expand...

Ok door is now shut. Stay cool. Hope you get some sleep.
Did you hear that Mr P fixed my A key. Dell said I needed a replacement keyboard at £43![/quote]

That's about $80.00 here I think - ouch, that is a bit spendy.


----------



## theyarnlady

You have a good afternoon Purple and thank you for the card. I feel so guilty as you Judi, Susan and Sharon have shared such lovely things with me and I did nothing in return. even hubby ask if I was going to send cards out. I told him I was making something and it still is not done the way I wanted it. When it gets to where I want it will then send. Don't like it if it is not perfect.


----------



## PurpleFi

]

Yes please :mrgreen: And a new head while you're at it.[/quote]

I can manage the drink but not the head.


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My flipping lap top is so slowwwwwwwwww at the moment. I could come and visit wisconsin quicker....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hello, can I come with you?
Click to expand...

And me!! xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Ok - which sock are you on now? Did you finish no. 1 - can't remember.


Finished first sock, which fitted perfectly. Now just about to turn heel on second one. I'll post picture when finished both of them.[/quote]

That's good. Oh yes I remember now - he didn't want to take the first one off and that was about a week ago wasn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> (please insert husky voice and croak) Morning girls - will not breathe on anyone. Yay- I've found you again.
> 
> cough, cough - at least I can "talk" here without losing my voice
> 
> Haven't read the last 100 pages, I'm just here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patticake, Would you like some hot lemon and honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please :mrgreen: And a new head while you're at it.
Click to expand...

Oh Patty cakes your still not feeling well. I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My flipping lap top is so slowwwwwwwwww at the moment. I could come and visit wisconsin quicker....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hello, can I come with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me!! xx
Click to expand...

Oh Anne mine keep updateing the other day. Ever program I have here decide it needed to be done and then it shut me down too.
I should talk Patty cakes. McPasty I mean't you.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> You have a good afternoon Purple and thank you for the card. I feel so guilty as you Judi, Susan and Sharon have shared such lovely things with me and I did nothing in return. even hubby ask if I was going to send cards out. I told him I was making something and it still is not done the way I wanted it. When it gets to where I want it will then send. Don't like it if it is not perfect.


Don't worry Pam, you send us lots of love and laughter and that is priceless.ps and my little washcloth, use it all the time xxx


----------



## theyarnlady

Do any of you realize that now you have no excuse for not reading back post. as we only have 18 pages???


----------



## PurpleFi

That's good. Oh yes I remember now - he didn't want to take the first one off and that was about a week ago wasn't it.[/quote]

It may seem like a week ago, but I think it was only 2 or 3 days ago. Doesn't time fly when you are having fun. Must go, got to ge myself comfy to watch the finals. Bye for now . Love you loads xx


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't want to put to many post on for fear they will close us up again
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, Saw your reply to that very rude man. I have askedAdmin to remove his post. There is no need for language like that.
Click to expand...

What rude man?


----------



## theyarnlady

Ann, I loved the snow flake you made for Sharon it was beautiful. It must have taking you time ??


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> You have a good afternoon Purple and thank you for the card. I feel so guilty as you Judi, Susan and Sharon have shared such lovely things with me and I did nothing in return. even hubby ask if I was going to send cards out. I told him I was making something and it still is not done the way I wanted it. When it gets to where I want it will then send. Don't like it if it is not perfect.


Don't feel too bad Pam, I haven't done anything either. Sent Linkan something as a spur of the moment thing and had all sorts of intentions :-D but the "intention" went somewhere and everything in my little part of the world has sort of fizzled. Not sure why .......will have to give it some thought. I haven't sent any cards or anything out to anyone, so everyone will just have to know by osmosis that I love and appreciate all who it applies to  :thumbup:

Just think - it'll be like you said, you'll be ahead of the game for next year :mrgreen:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> That's good. Oh yes I remember now - he didn't want to take the first one off and that was about a week ago wasn't it.


It may seem like a week ago, but I think it was only 2 or 3 days ago. Doesn't time fly when you are having fun. Must go, got to ge myself comfy to watch the finals. Bye for now . Love you loads xx[/quote]

It's because we all talk so much :XD: Bye Purple.


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't want to put to many post on for fear they will close us up again
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam, Saw your reply to that very rude man. I have askedAdmin to remove his post. There is no need for language like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rude man?
Click to expand...

He was terrible,and said nasty things about site and women Purple told admin.. and they removed it


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> mixed fruit, suet, flour,eggs, etc. Very much like a fruit cake but a lot, lot, richer...And puddingy...it's lovely, We usually have it with brandy sauce, or custard, It's even nice with ice cream or cream...It's not nice cold (I don't think so anyway) So serve it hot....Purple makes her own and it takes 5 hours to steam...That's dedication. I buy one from the shop and clag it in the microwave....It's not a chance of being as nice as puple's believe me!!!!


CLOTTED CREAM!!!!!


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you realize that now you have no excuse for not reading back post. as we only have 18 pages???


Oh, is that all - going cross eyed at the thought.........


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> You have a good afternoon Purple and thank you for the card. I feel so guilty as you Judi, Susan and Sharon have shared such lovely things with me and I did nothing in return. even hubby ask if I was going to send cards out. I told him I was making something and it still is not done the way I wanted it. When it gets to where I want it will then send. Don't like it if it is not perfect.


My card to you was sent because I wanted to do it, this is the first time I have sent Christmas cards without feeling that I was obligated in doing so. Pa m please don't feel guilty, that is not what I wanted you to do, I chose each card to go with each person, even though I only know you cybernetically(is that a word, it is now). I didn't do it with the expectation of reciprocation. I love being able to talk with everyone on this thread & the card is my small way of saying thank you. Didn't mean to put pressure on you xoxo


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My flipping lap top is so slowwwwwwwwww at the moment. I could come and visit wisconsin quicker....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hello, can I come with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me!! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Anne mine keep updateing the other day. Ever program I have here decide it needed to be done and then it shut me down too.
Click to expand...

Mine did the same to me as well :roll: and no I'm not a well person :thumbdown: but this too shall pass........


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I bet you....I could put kettle on, make and drink coffee, in the time my server is getting my messages on line it's so slow. How dare other users be on line the same time as my server hahaha...Don't they know that KP is the tops and most important.


You will have to put an embargo on them, until they learn their manners :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I bet you....I could put kettle on, make and drink coffee, in the time my server is getting my messages on line it's so slow. How dare other users be on line the same time as my server hahaha...Don't they know that KP is the tops and most important.


You will have to put an embargo on them, until they learn their manners :XD: nice new scenery, but the duplication still goes on :twisted: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good afternoon Purple and thank you for the card. I feel so guilty as you Judi, Susan and Sharon have shared such lovely things with me and I did nothing in return. even hubby ask if I was going to send cards out. I told him I was making something and it still is not done the way I wanted it. When it gets to where I want it will then send. Don't like it if it is not perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel too bad Pam, I haven't done anything either. Sent Linkan something as a spur of the moment thing and had all sorts of intentions :-D but the "intention" went somewhere and everything in my little part of the world has sort of fizzled. Not sure why .......will have to give it some thought. I haven't sent any cards or anything out to anyone, so everyone will just have to know by osmosis that I love and appreciate all who it applies to  :thumbup:
> 
> Just think - it'll be like you said, you'll be ahead of the game for next year :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Patty cakes it was me Pam not viv. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good afternoon Purple and thank you for the card. I feel so guilty as you Judi, Susan and Sharon have shared such lovely things with me and I did nothing in return. even hubby ask if I was going to send cards out. I told him I was making something and it still is not done the way I wanted it. When it gets to where I want it will then send. Don't like it if it is not perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> My card to you was sent because I wanted to do it, this is the first time I have sent Christmas cards without feeling that I was obligated in doing so. Pa m please don't feel guilty, that is not what I wanted you to do, I chose each card to go with each person, even though I only know you cybernetically(is that a word, it is now). I didn't do it with the expectation of reciprocation. I love being able to talk with everyone on this thread & the card is my small way of saying thank you. Didn't mean to put pressure on you xoxo
Click to expand...

It isn't pressure so much as not returning the kindness.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Anne mine keep updateing the other day. Ever program I have here decide it needed to be done and then it shut me down too.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did the same to me as well :roll: and no I'm not a well person :thumbdown: but this too shall pass........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nitzi's was doing the same thing, & I think Ange's did also, must have been the day for it :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good afternoon Purple and thank you for the card. I feel so guilty as you Judi, Susan and Sharon have shared such lovely things with me and I did nothing in return. even hubby ask if I was going to send cards out. I told him I was making something and it still is not done the way I wanted it. When it gets to where I want it will then send. Don't like it if it is not perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> My card to you was sent because I wanted to do it, this is the first time I have sent Christmas cards without feeling that I was obligated in doing so. Pa m please don't feel guilty, that is not what I wanted you to do, I chose each card to go with each person, even though I only know you cybernetically(is that a word, it is now). I didn't do it with the expectation of reciprocation. I love being able to talk with everyone on this thread & the card is my small way of saying thank you. Didn't mean to put pressure on you xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't pressure so much as not returning the kindness.
Click to expand...

Ok, I can accept that one :-D


----------



## tammie52

booo im here thanks all who pm,ed me to tell me we moved. just read back a few posts, was out last night at our xmass party was brill ive never laughed or danced so much in my life, paying for it now tho my legs are hurting from toe to thigh, hubbie says will do me good it stretches the legs.lol hope all is well with every none.


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you realize that now you have no excuse for not reading back post. as we only have 18 pages???


It is still difficult to catch up, the posts are just flying along


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh anne, I am sorry I thought you I am more crossed eyed than you I thought I saw viv on there. I think my mind is going.


----------



## tammie52

would take me the rest of the night to read all 18 pages id never catch up lol


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> booo im here thanks all who pm,ed me to tell me we moved. just read back a few posts, was out last night at our xmass party was brill ive never laughed or danced so much in my life, paying for it now tho my legs are hurting from toe to thigh, hubbie says will do me good it stretches the legs.lol hope all is well with every none.


Glad your here Tammi. That is nice that you had such a fun time. Hope the legs recover.


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> booo im here thanks all who pm,ed me to tell me we moved. just read back a few posts, was out last night at our xmass party was brill ive never laughed or danced so much in my life, paying for it now tho my legs are hurting from toe to thigh, hubbie says will do me good it stretches the legs.lol hope all is well with every none.


Welcome to the new place, it is just as hard keeping up with things here, they type so fast :XD:


----------



## patrican

Don't feel too bad Pam, I haven't done anything either. Sent Linkan something as a spur of the moment thing and had all sorts of intentions :-D but the "intention" went somewhere and everything in my little part of the world has sort of fizzled. Not sure why .......will have to give it some thought. I haven't sent any cards or anything out to anyone, so everyone will just have to know by osmosis that I love and appreciate all who it applies to  :thumbup:

Just think - it'll be like you said, you'll be ahead of the game for next year :mrgreen:[/quote]

Patty cakes it was me Pam not viv. :lol:[/quote]

Yes - worked that out and edited but too late - blame my head - it filled with fluff and it hurts :? so any nonsensical thing I write just put it down to one of my non compus moments :roll:


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> booo im here thanks all who pm,ed me to tell me we moved. just read back a few posts, was out last night at our xmass party was brill ive never laughed or danced so much in my life, paying for it now tho my legs are hurting from toe to thigh, hubbie says will do me good it stretches the legs.lol hope all is well with every none.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your here Tammi. That is nice that you had such a fun time. Hope the legs recover.
Click to expand...

 thank you yes so do i so to night im just resting them


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> would take me the rest of the night to read all 18 pages id never catch up lol


Seems we are off to a good run. I really have to go, and let the rest of you post. Take care everone. arm wraps, Pam


----------



## tammie52

i wish he would either watch it and shut up or turn it over hubbie watching harry potter but moaing bout it at same time,


----------



## patrican

Glad your here Tammi. That is nice that you had such a fun time. Hope the legs recover.  [/quote]

thank you yes so do i so to night im just resting them[/quote]

Hi Tammi, I'm resting my head :-D . Nice to be on here with you


----------



## tammie52

theyarnlady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> would take me the rest of the night to read all 18 pages id never catch up lol
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are off to a good run. I really have to go, and let the rest of you post. Take care everone. arm wraps, Pam
Click to expand...

bye pam take care


----------



## tammie52

patrican said:


> Glad your here Tammi. That is nice that you had such a fun time. Hope the legs recover.


 thank you yes so do i so to night im just resting them[/quote]

Hi Tammi, I'm resting my head :-D . Nice to be on here with you aw thank you same to you


----------



## Xiang

Ok door is now shut. Stay cool. Hope you get some sleep.
Did you hear that Mr P fixed my A key. Dell said I needed a replacement keyboard at £43![/quote] :lol:

They are a cheeky lot aren't they, everything is throw away now. I think they should go back to repairing things


----------



## patrican

So, is Ireland all covered in snow as well?


----------



## tammie52

tell me bout it thats how i get lost reading back posts nd by the time i do catch up the page has moved another 20 times lol


----------



## tammie52

patrican said:


> So, is Ireland all covered in snow as well?


not were i am only in higher ground up the mountain and parts like that its cold tho


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> i wish he would either watch it and shut up or turn it over hubbie watching harry potter but moaing bout it at same time,


So men are the same, the world over :XD:


----------



## patrican

Think I'm going to have to hit the painkillers and try to get a bit more sleep girls - even if it is almost time to get up. Hope you all have a good nights sleep or get some sleep today in your case Judi :lol:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Think I'm going to have to hit the painkillers and try to get a bit more sleep girls - even if it is almost time to get up. Hope you all have a good nights sleep or get some sleep today in your case Judi :lol:


Ok Anne, get DH to let me know if travelling is happening xoxo


----------



## tammie52

brb goin for a smoke


----------



## patrican

tammie52 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is Ireland all covered in snow as well?
> 
> 
> 
> not were i am only in higher ground up the mountain and parts like that its cold tho
Click to expand...

Guessing that's a good thing - means you just have to put up with the rain - sounds like us down here.......apart from a few degrees difference in temp :XD: .

Ok, I'm out of here. Catch up with everyone later. xxooxx


----------



## patrican

Ok Anne, get DH to let me know if travelling is happening xoxo[/quote]

No probs


----------



## tammie52

back from smoke so im goin to crochet for a bit that or go to bed cos i cnt stand listening to him shouting at tv any more, night all have a nice weekend whats left of it tammie


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> back from smoke so im goin to crochet for a bit that or go to bed cos i cnt stand listening to him shouting at tv any more, night all have a nice weekend whats left of it tammie


Good night all, I need to go back to bed now & grab a few more zzzzzzzz's


----------



## grandma susan

Well, the lions are fed and are filling their boots as I type. They've found a channel with the best 100 toys bought, on it, and they are engrossed....It seems we have them until app 5pm tomorrow as that is when theshops shut!!!!need I say more? shall I catch up or not bother? Are you on Pam? do I need a synopsis?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Looks like Mitchells topic has been removed.


What a shame eh?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> I've just noticed that another long running thread Knitting Resort has started a new one. Coincidence or what.


yes, I saw that.....


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> You have a good afternoon Purple and thank you for the card. I feel so guilty as you Judi, Susan and Sharon have shared such lovely things with me and I did nothing in return. even hubby ask if I was going to send cards out. I told him I was making something and it still is not done the way I wanted it. When it gets to where I want it will then send. Don't like it if it is not perfect.


We just love your friendship ans synopsis(es).


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you realize that now you have no excuse for not reading back post. as we only have 18 pages???


ONLY?????????? We only came on today hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> would take me the rest of the night to read all 18 pages id never catch up lol


Tammie, never bother catching up. hahaha. I rarely do...there are some chatterboxes, of course I'm not one..


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> brb goin for a smoke


yeah.....atta gal I'll join you....


----------



## grandma susan

I'm done for the night. See you all in the mornign....I might knit. I've never done any all day....xxx


----------



## linkan

Hey ladies Admin sent me a message saying they would post a link on the old thread so anyone looking for us can find us here on our new thread  

I may have forgotten to say it before but Sharon the little Christmas pud you sent our Pam is too cute , your so talented  

Pattycake ... your well intention to me was awesome  and i think you may feel fizzled out because you were getting sick , when you feel better i am sure your resolves will all return lol .. 
feel better soon .. rest ... breathe , sleeeeeeep ...

I SLEPT !!! i woke after 4 hours and then went back to sleep at 1 and just woke up , so now that i have caught up on that and on here , i am going to go finish little nieces hat .


----------



## nitz8catz

Hi all, I finally got back on. Got my winter tires on and then little mum said she wanted to go Christmas shopping. 4 hours later I'm finally home. That lady knows how to shop!!!!
My Christmas shopping is all done except for some cheese and finger foods that I will pick up the day before.


----------



## nitz8catz

Sounds like everyone is sleeping, knitting or crocheting (or maybe both)
I started a mohair shawl this morning. It's very light. The yarn has some metallic thread in it so it's sparkly, but not as soft as I would like. May end up giving it to my sister or SIL when I'm done.


----------



## linkan

hi nitzi hubby just got here with a pizza and he is going to do some shopping of his own , he always likes to do some of it lol 
i hate to run off just when you arrived but i got to get ... oh did Binky ask you for your addy? if you dont care , it seems yours is missing from my info , if i forgot to ask for it , then i am so sorry .. If you dont mind , i understand if you do .


----------



## nitz8catz

I saw that Dell wanted ~ $80 for a new keyboard for PurpleV!!! That's outrageous! One of their warehouses is a couple of towns over from me and I can get them there for $15 CAD. That's some markup!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> hi nitzi hubby just got here with a pizza and he is going to do some shopping of his own , he always likes to do some of it lol
> i hate to run off just when you arrived but i got to get ... oh did Binky ask you for your addy? if you dont care , it seems yours is missing from my info , if i forgot to ask for it , then i am so sorry .. If you dont mind , i understand if you do .


Hey Linkan, didn't see you at the bottom of the page. I've got to run soon too. There's two chickens in the oven. Mum invited her "boyfriend" (too cute) Stuart over for dinner. 
I've got some little plum puddings for dessert. Just bought them at the store, but I'm adding the cream topping.
I can't remember if you asked. Good thing about being forgetful, everything is new


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I saw that Dell wanted ~ $80 for a new keyboard for PurpleV!!! That's outrageous! One of their warehouses is a couple of towns over from me and I can get them there for $15 CAD. That's some markup!


But Mr P fixed my A for nothing!


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> Ok door is now shut. Stay cool. Hope you get some sleep.
> Did you hear that Mr P fixed my A key. Dell said I needed a replacement keyboard at £43!


 :lol:

They are a cheeky lot aren't they, everything is throw away now. I think they should go back to repairing things[/quote]

I have a mini laptop and the £43 was just to replace the keyboard part which would have to be done by an Dell engineer and I would have to pay for that too, or I could send the whole laptop to Dell and they would do it and chsrge even more. All that was broken was a little piece of plastic the size of a pin head.
But I don';t care it now works - look AAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaAaaaaaa. Oh, better not wear it out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I am here all by myself, but I know that all round the world are a lovely group of friends. So I am off to bed as some of you are starting your day while others are getting ready for the evening, or like me are off to bed. Thank you my lovely friends. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## Xiang

I am just doing a catch up, so all of you who are sleeping - rest well

I am here ...........


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> .It's rough being a grandson here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my two coming on Tuesday, it's their parents wedding anniversay so they are staying overnight. The coven are also coming Tuesday morning for mince pies and mulled wine, and then me and the kids are going to wreck the kitchen (I mean make some cakes) in the afternoon. I'll have to make sure their presents are well hidden!
Click to expand...

OMG...I'm just off upstairs a minute...Never thought of that!!![/quote]

I have three coming to stay Thursday night, DD has to Pluto *PUT* her stuff away, & then stay with her older sister. Will have to see what we can do

Autocorrect can be so funny, I took it off, but the typing became boring then :XD:


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> don't want to put to many post on for fear they will close us up again


Please keep posting, I love your quick wittedness, you have such a dry, droll sense of humour :XD:


----------



## patrican

After my early morning visit and going back to bed at 6 am dosed up with drugs, I slept until almost 10 o'clock - didn't even hear the rowdy lot leave. My head still feels like I don't know what so might even go back to bed instead of sneezing and coughing all over the place here in the civilised part of the house. At least after all the storms it is cooler today.

I managed to break into the Good morning page and read the bits I hadn't done before. 

Purple - love your tree and pie-eyed angel ....could always put a brown paper bag over the broken bit of the trumpet to add to the effect. Aren't fairies just the best - I'm hoping they do the rest of my Christmas shopping and the cooking as well next weekend.......just because I have no stove in case you didn't know  

Judi - your pond looks ummm ......well .........ummmm ...muddy :XD: Just as well you aren't far enough north for the crocs  

To everyone else - can't remember any more specifics but rest well or play well .......


----------



## theyarnlady

Tena"s News report
Last seen on old post.Wasnit fit to print there, so moved it here. Like there is a difference.
Someone forgot to CLOSE the door last night, which caused a flood. We have now moved to afternoon so should not be a problem. But just in case last to leave Close the door. We were not brought up in a barn.
Susan brought us through maham,and Linky about had a heart attack.
Linky lost her purple sweater and her and Judi discussed TITs(birds) I don't post them I just report them.
Susan posted new Rabbit hutch , which hubby made and cost a bit more than expected. Sure it will be put to good use, when Hubby goes off again. By and by purple skirt ruined from a drink????? Must be those bathroom breaks having there effect.
Tammi out till all hours of the night dance up a storm. Hubby sitting in front of T.v., and she is aching to tell him what for, or was it she was on the door ???? Update on that one too.
Purple in to admire new scenery, gone to haze again hubbys is causing her to scramble, his new game,and she is having a heel and gone to the birds for relief. But her aAAAAAAAAAAA's are almost normal.Has gone on to making faces.
Sharon is trying to become Mrs. I am doing more than I can contest. I guess she wants to win. Grand prize is a trip to nutty house, did you see my post and new avatar,I had to posted hernew project as she has fallen behind due to contest. 
McPastys has gotten clotted on some cream and wants a dog sweater, and a dog. Can't get any better than that to start a new site. Worry about that one.
Purley, was in a crook about some pot.or was it pot about some crock.
Patty cake not feeeling well, and doing a drug induced posting in never never land. Must see if we can have some one help her????? Maybe not with the way this group goes.
And Purple your about as normal as a one eyed purple people eater.
Nitz has her tires on and is ready to roll,what can I say about the beep girl. What you hear is what you hear.
As for me Purple found my marbles under the couch. Were I am prepared to sit on until this mess passes, or I deside to move. Did you see my new avatar??
I say let me eat cake, or something as I am hungrey and going now. Lets see if we can move to a new site by New Years. I would like to put in my suggestion for new name Welcome to the nut house we are glad you came.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a cupcake, but Sharon told me it is a christmas pudding. So I learn something new. What is a christmas pudding, made of???
> 
> 
> 
> I would say check back and see my recipe, but that was on the old post. Christmas pud is traditionally made of mixed dried fruit, suet, flour eggsand breadcrumbs. It is put in a puddijg basin and steamed on the top of the oven for about 8 hrs. Comes out liike a cannon ball. You then set fire to it and eat it with brandy butter and cream.
> A million calories a spoonful and its eaten after all the turkey and trimmings.
Click to expand...

You can still look at our old post, then copy & paste the recipe to a word document. I copied something from there, & reposted on our new thread


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should, but we have that heavy, hot per- thunderstorm weather & DH has decided that the aircon can't be on over night, so I woke up feeling very hot & uncomfortable. Aircon will be on tonight if weather is the same :thumbup: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Judi' I'll open the door, temp here is nearly freezing, does that help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohhh, thanks Purple, can feel the relief already, I'll just get a light jumper now ............ Yes, thank you ........... Temp fine now ........ Door can be shut, not too hot now :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:  :lol:
Click to expand...

I just discovered that we in this house could have all been murdered in our beds last night - our back door was left wide open and unlocked all night until I just got up at 0445 am :shock:[/quote]

Not good, in your neck of the woods, better do a door count tonight


----------



## patrican

I just discovered that we in this house could have all been murdered in our beds last night - our back door was left wide open and unlocked all night until I just got up at 0445 am :shock:[/quote]

Not good, in your neck of the woods, better do a door count tonight [/quote]

I usually do - goes to show when I'm out of action in this house, everything comes unglued :roll:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi nitzi hubby just got here with a pizza and he is going to do some shopping of his own , he always likes to do some of it lol
> i hate to run off just when you arrived but i got to get ... oh did Binky ask you for your addy? if you dont care , it seems yours is missing from my info , if i forgot to ask for it , then i am so sorry .. If you dont mind , i understand if you do .
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Linkan, didn't see you at the bottom of the page. I've got to run soon too. There's two chickens in the oven. Mum invited her "boyfriend" (too cute) Stuart over for dinner.
> I've got some little plum puddings for dessert. Just bought them at the store, but I'm adding the cream topping.
> I can't remember if you asked. Good thing about being forgetful, everything is new
Click to expand...

I like the way you think, lady! Only problem I have found, is that the ones who don't forget aren't as forgiving, & keep letting me know that I have already told them :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I am here all by myself, but I know that all round the world are a lovely group of friends. So I am off to bed as some of you are starting your day while others are getting ready for the evening, or like me are off to bed. Thank you my lovely friends. Love and hugs PV xx


It is so wonderful to be able to speak with someone in the middle of the night <3 xoxo


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> After my early morning visit and going back to bed at 6 am dosed up with drugs, I slept until almost 10 o'clock - didn't even hear the rowdy lot leave. My head still feels like I don't know what so might even go back to bed instead of sneezing and coughing all over the place here in the civilised part of the house. At least after all the storms it is cooler today.
> 
> I managed to break into the Good morning page and read the bits I hadn't done before.
> 
> Purple - love your tree and pie-eyed angel ....could always put a brown paper bag over the broken bit of the trumpet to add to the effect. Aren't fairies just the best - I'm hoping they do the rest of my Christmas shopping and the cooking as well next weekend.......just because I have no stove in case you didn't know
> 
> Judi - your pond looks ummm ......well .........ummmm ...muddy :XD: Just as well you aren't far enough north for the crocs
> 
> To everyone else - can't remember any more specifics but rest well or play well .......


The crocs were skulking in the deep puddles, they are now in the freezer, waiting to be used in an exotic Christmas dish :thumbup: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

Well I am all caught up, until those north of the equator start chatting again, then there will probably be another 20 pages to catch up on :lol: :roll: :XD: :thumbup: 

Keep it up, I love it, but now I need to get some stuff done, before I get immersed in my knitting again :lol:


----------



## Xiang

Have started getting rid of unnecessary items from my sewing room, have thrown out 2 bags of junk so far, & I can now see the top of my sewing table. The weeds are slowly being removed :XD: :thumbup: 

Taking a break now, to do some knitting, then back into it for another couple of hours. I figure that is the best way for me to work, otherwise I will resent the amount of time the clearing is taking, & will stop doing it ......... Don't want to end up on "Hoarders"  :XD:


----------



## Xiang

Just found an excellent reason to print off any patterns you might be using, instead of leaving on electronic equipment. The pattern I am using closed, & I couldn't find it again. I really thought that I had lost the pattern totally, but switched iBook off, then reloaded it & there was the pattern book I am working from ........... Disaster averted  :XD:


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> Just found an excellent reason to print off any patterns you might be using, instead of leaving on electronic equipment. The pattern I am using closed, & I couldn't find it again. I really thought that I had lost the pattern totally, but switched iBook off, then reloaded it & there was the pattern book I am working from ........... Disaster averted  :XD:


Sounds like that was a close one ... :shock:


----------



## linkan

Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas .. 

WHO wants to see it ??? Because it is TOO cute , ok i think its cute , what do you all think of it ..?? 

ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found an excellent reason to print off any patterns you might be using, instead of leaving on electronic equipment. The pattern I am using closed, & I couldn't find it again. I really thought that I had lost the pattern totally, but switched iBook off, then reloaded it & there was the pattern book I am working from ........... Disaster averted  :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like that was a close one ... :shock:
Click to expand...

Very close, I was all ready to undo what I had already knitted, & it reappeared :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas ..
> 
> WHO wants to see it ??? Because it is TOO cute , ok i think its cute , what do you all think of it ..??
> 
> ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??


That is beautiful, how long do they take to make?


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> Have started getting rid of unnecessary items from my sewing room, have thrown out 2 bags of junk so far, & I can now see the top of my sewing table. The weeds are slowly being removed :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> Taking a break now, to do some knitting, then back into it for another couple of hours. I figure that is the best way for me to work, otherwise I will resent the amount of time the clearing is taking, & will stop doing it ......... Don't want to end up on "Hoarders"  :XD:


UNNECESSARY !! there is no such thing in a sewing room , there is only RE-ORGANIZATION ! what on earth are you throwing away ???


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas ..
> 
> WHO wants to see it ??? Because it is TOO cute , ok i think its cute , what do you all think of it ..??
> 
> ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??


Very cute but don't ask me to make any decisions yet - beyond my capabilities right now......


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas ..
> 
> WHO wants to see it ??? Because it is TOO cute , ok i think its cute , what do you all think of it ..??
> 
> ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, me, me, me!!!!!!
Click to expand...

look again ..teehee its like magically appeared


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas ..
> 
> ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute but don't ask me to make any decisions yet - beyond my capabilities right now......
Click to expand...

You dont like it do you ??? 

It looks like a Santa hat lol , its gonna match the little hand warmer muff Binky made and the purse i made her for her birthday though ..


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have started getting rid of unnecessary items from my sewing room, have thrown out 2 bags of junk so far, & I can now see the top of my sewing table. The weeds are slowly being removed :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> Taking a break now, to do some knitting, then back into it for another couple of hours. I figure that is the best way for me to work, otherwise I will resent the amount of time the clearing is taking, & will stop doing it ......... Don't want to end up on "Hoarders"  :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> UNNECESSARY !! there is no such thing in a sewing room , there is only RE-ORGANIZATION ! what on earth are you throwing away ???
Click to expand...

Rubbish from my employment days, nothing important. Yarn fabric & patterns are being reorganised & stored properly. Chuck away stuff is related to nursing & taxes :XD:


----------



## linkan

C'mon Judi , just an opinion , do you like the pompom or do you think it would be cuter without it , because i havent stitched it on yet ... waiting to decide .....


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas ..
> 
> ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute but don't ask me to make any decisions yet - beyond my capabilities right now......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont like it do you ???
> 
> It looks like a Santa hat lol , its gonna match the little hand warmer muff Binky made and the purse i made her for her birthday though ..
Click to expand...

Of course I like it - I'm still crook though - just spent all afternoon in bed. I really do mean it's cute and I like the pompom......really, really :-D


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have started getting rid of unnecessary items from my sewing room, have thrown out 2 bags of junk so far, & I can now see the top of my sewing table. The weeds are slowly being removed :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish from my employment days, nothing important. Yarn fabric & patterns are being reorganised & stored properly. Chuck away stuff is related to nursing & taxes :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh your right , that stuff is doing you no good laying around taking up space , if you arent gonna use it chuck it , if you didnt even know it was there ... chuck it ..
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> C'mon Judi , just an opinion , do you like the pompom or do you think it would be cuter without it , because i havent stitched it on yet ... waiting to decide .....


I think the pompom looks really good! Definitely leave it on. I think it would look a bit bland without it, the pompom is just the right size too. Sometimes that bit too big


----------



## Xiang

Gotta feed my puppies, BRB


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas ..
> 
> WHO wants to see it ??? Because it is TOO cute , ok i think its cute , what do you all think of it ..??
> 
> ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful, how long do they take to make?
Click to expand...

Once i remembered the pattern LOL ... about an hour


----------



## patrican

Judi - your pond looks ummm ......well .........ummmm ...muddy :XD: Just as well you aren't far enough north for the crocs 

To everyone else - can't remember any more specifics but rest well or play well .......[/quote]

The crocs were skulking in the deep puddles, they are now in the freezer, waiting to be used in an exotic Christmas dish :thumbup: :XD: :roll:[/quote]

Oh yum crocodile steaks on the barbie - shall I bring the witchetty grubs?


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas ..
> 
> ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute but don't ask me to make any decisions yet - beyond my capabilities right now......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont like it do you ???
> 
> It looks like a Santa hat lol , its gonna match the little hand warmer muff Binky made and the purse i made her for her birthday though ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I like it - I'm still crook though - just spent all afternoon in bed. I really do mean it's cute and I like the pompom......really, really :-D
Click to expand...

Ok i will give ya that one lol ..
Thanks


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok .. I have a picture of the hat i made today for my niece for Christmas ..
> 
> ANNND .... PomPom on top OR... No pompom on top .. that is the question ??
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute but don't ask me to make any decisions yet - beyond my capabilities right now......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont like it do you ???
> 
> It looks like a Santa hat lol , its gonna match the little hand warmer muff Binky made and the purse i made her for her birthday though ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I like it - I'm still crook though - just spent all afternoon in bed. I really do mean it's cute and I like the pompom......really, really :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok i will give ya that one lol ..
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No probs Ange. I'll stop moaning now :?


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Judi - your pond looks ummm ......well .........ummmm ...muddy :XD: Just as well you aren't far enough north for the crocs
> 
> To everyone else - can't remember any more specifics but rest well or play well .......


The crocs were skulking in the deep puddles, they are now in the freezer, waiting to be used in an exotic Christmas dish :thumbup: :XD: :roll:[/quote]

Oh yum crocodile steaks on the barbie - shall I bring the witchetty grubs?[/quote]

And the honey ants, please - I am all out of them


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> Judi - your pond looks ummm ......well .........ummmm ...muddy :XD: Just as well you aren't far enough north for the crocs
> 
> To everyone else - can't remember any more specifics but rest well or play well .......


The crocs were skulking in the deep puddles, they are now in the freezer, waiting to be used in an exotic Christmas dish :thumbup: :XD: :roll:[/quote]

Oh yum crocodile steaks on the barbie - shall I bring the witchetty grubs?[/quote]

DD ate crocodile ...or was it alligator steak at Bass Pro Shops restaurant once , she said it was good whatever it was ..

I am stitching up the last of the quilting on Moms tote , determined to finish it tonight !! or get it alot closer lol ...

I think since it is late i should prolly get back to it .. just wanted to check in with everyone , i didnt get on here nearly all day today .. but i did sleep so i am refreshed and ready for another 52 hour stint lol


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judi - your pond looks ummm ......well .........ummmm ...muddy :XD: Just as well you aren't far enough north for the crocs
> 
> To everyone else - can't remember any more specifics but rest well or play well .......
> 
> 
> 
> The crocs were skulking in the deep puddles, they are now in the freezer, waiting to be used in an exotic Christmas dish :thumbup: :XD: :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh yum crocodile steaks on the barbie - shall I bring the witchetty grubs?[/quote]

DD ate crocodile ...or was it alligator steak at Bass Pro Shops restaurant once , she said it was good whatever it was ..

I am stitching up the last of the quilting on Moms tote , determined to finish it tonight !! or get it alot closer lol ...

I think since it is late i should prolly get back to it .. just wanted to check in with everyone , i didnt get on here nearly all day today .. but i did sleep so i am refreshed and ready for another 52 hour stint lol[/quote]

Well I know how much you & I will sleep if I ever get the chance to visit :XD: :mrgreen: :x


----------



## linkan

No probs Ange. I'll stop moaning now :?[/quote]

Moan away lady , when your sick your sick , I wish you were better already 

Men get to moan and cry , my hubby is in the bedroom and everytime i go in there to get something i need for a project , he is moaning about being lonely ...... but he can spend all night and day out working on his car and think nothing of lonely lol

We are here for you to tell us how you are ... so go for it


----------



## linkan

i didnt get on here nearly all day today .. but i did sleep so i am refreshed and ready for another 52 hour stint lol[/quote]

Well I know how much you & I will sleep if I ever get the chance to visit :XD: :mrgreen: :x[/quote]

Goodness , NEVER LOL ... Someone would have to be in charge of telling us its another day , go sleep LOL


----------



## patrican

I am stitching up the last of the quilting on Moms tote , determined to finish it tonight !! or get it alot closer lol ...

I think since it is late i should prolly get back to it .. just wanted to check in with everyone , i didnt get on here nearly all day today .. but i did sleep so i am refreshed and ready for another 52 hour stint lol[/quote]

I don't seem to have any energy or inclination to pick up anything right now - got a knot in my thread the other day that wouldn't come undone and haven't done any since plus can't see to thread the needle. That's with my specs on :roll: So I'm doing stuff like organising the girls school stuff for next year - it's fun buying books. That is what I should be doing now


----------



## linkan

Ok , i am gonna go ... I will be back after while  

Talk to you soon 

Feel better Pattycake !!!!! HUGS ! 

Later MommaJ


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> No probs Ange. I'll stop moaning now :?


Moan away lady , when your sick your sick , I wish you were better already 

Men get to moan and cry , my hubby is in the bedroom and everytime i go in there to get something i need for a project , he is moaning about being lonely ...... but he can spend all night and day out working on his car and think nothing of lonely lol

We are here for you to tell us how you are ... so go for it  [/quote]

Nope, quite often, it is all about them, & how they are feeling, nothing about how you or I are feeling :lol:


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Ok , i am gonna go ... I will be back after while
> 
> Talk to you soon
> 
> Feel better Pattycake !!!!! HUGS !
> 
> Later MommaJ


Ok - catch you later :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> I am stitching up the last of the quilting on Moms tote , determined to finish it tonight !! or get it alot closer lol ...
> 
> I think since it is late i should prolly get back to it .. just wanted to check in with everyone , i didnt get on here nearly all day today .. but i did sleep so i am refreshed and ready for another 52 hour stint lol


I don't seem to have any energy or inclination to pick up anything right now - got a knot in my thread the other day that wouldn't come undone and haven't done any since plus can't see to thread the needle. That's with my specs on :roll: So I'm doing stuff like organising the girls school stuff for next year - it's fun buying books. That is what I should be doing now [/quote]

Of course you have no energy .... your body is saying it needs more rest to HEAL ... give it what it needs !  
A NAP


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am stitching up the last of the quilting on Moms tote , determined to finish it tonight !! or get it alot closer lol ...
> 
> I think since it is late i should prolly get back to it .. just wanted to check in with everyone , i didnt get on here nearly all day today .. but i did sleep so i am refreshed and ready for another 52 hour stint lol
> 
> 
> 
> I don't seem to have any energy or inclination to pick up anything right now - got a knot in my thread the other day that wouldn't come undone and haven't done any since plus can't see to thread the needle. That's with my specs on :roll: So I'm doing stuff like organising the girls school stuff for next year - it's fun buying books. That is what I should be doing now
Click to expand...

Of course you have no energy .... your bosy is saying it needs more rest to HEAL ... give it what it needs !  
A NAP [/quote]

Had one of those .......dh recorded my snoring :mrgreen: I of course denied all knowledge and he is cooking tea tonight in pennance :lol:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Ok , i am gonna go ... I will be back after while
> 
> Talk to you soon
> 
> Feel better Pattycake !!!!! HUGS !
> 
> Later MommaJ


Yes, I also dropped in to see who was on, I want to get my top finished before Christmas, so will catch you later. Anne - go back to bed & rest some more


----------



## Xiang

Bye for now <3 xoxo


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Anybody home?


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> Anybody home?


Hi Viv


----------



## patrican

I'm just cruising around doing other stuff, but jumping in nd out here.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

patrican said:


> I'm just cruising around doing other stuff, but jumping in nd out here.


That's kinda what I do. Especially if the conversation is kind of slow.  How are you doing?


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> Anybody home?


Hi Viv, I keep checking in now & then, inbetween times I am catching up on knitting


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just cruising around doing other stuff, but jumping in nd out here.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda what I do. Especially if the conversation is kind of slow.  How are you doing?
Click to expand...

I'm ok - still going through the process with this viral bug that I've picked up, but it can't hold me down for too much longer - I have stuff top do :lol:


----------



## patrican

Me thinks that we in the Southern Hemisphere are the only ones who are supposed to be awake at this time of day. Still night time where you are Viv? We are about tea time and dh is supposed to be cooking but guess we'll be eating late


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just cruising around doing other stuff, but jumping in nd out here.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda what I do. Especially if the conversation is kind of slow.  How are you doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ok - still going through the process with this viral bug that I've picked up, but it can't hold me down for too much longer - I have stuff top do :lol:
Click to expand...

Those with the flying fingers aren't here yet, possibly still waking up :roll:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

patrican said:


> Me thinks that we in the Southern Hemisphere are the only ones who are supposed to be awake at this time of day. Still night time where you are Viv? We are about tea time and dh is supposed to be cooking but guess we'll be eating late


It's just about midnite, Anne, but guess what?!? I slept for 10 hours last night!! I think I was playing catch up since I hadn't slept longer than 3 hours a night for the past 2 weeks! I felt so rested when I first got up today. Staci woke me up then (2:23 pm) because we were going to my BF's house today.


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks that we in the Southern Hemisphere are the only ones who are supposed to be awake at this time of day. Still night time where you are Viv? We are about tea time and dh is supposed to be cooking but guess we'll be eating late
> 
> 
> 
> It's just about midnite, Anne, but guess what?!? I slept for 10 hours last night!! I think I was playing catch up since I hadn't slept longer than 3 hours a night for the past 2 weeks! I felt so rested when I first got up today. Staci woke me up then (2:23 pm) because we were going to my BF's house today.
Click to expand...

Well, hopefully you'll start sleeping better and more hours again now.....could tell you to get going and off to bed with you :lol: , but that wont do any good at all.


----------



## Xiang

I'll just let you too chat between yourselves. How are you feeling Viv, are you beginning to feel better - you should really notice improvement after the catch up of sleep


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning/evening


----------



## mumtoSophy

how is everyone??

I see there are about 20 pages I need to catch up on :shock: 

not the now tho I'm still waking up!!

didn't get in til after midnight and woke up around 7.30am


----------



## LuvinCrafts

My pages just updated all the sudden. It was stuck on my last reply until just now

Judi, you don't have to leave, Anne is double dutying it anyway 

Sharon, I could scream and see if that would wake you up.. lol


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> My pages just updated all the sudden. It was stuck on my last reply until just now
> 
> Judi, you don't have to leave, Anne is double dutying it anyway
> 
> Sharon, I could scream and see if that would wake you up.. lol


I'm getting there! I need some chocolate to wake me up I think :XD:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> how is everyone??
> 
> I see there are about 20 pages I need to catch up on :shock:
> 
> not the now tho I'm still waking up!!
> 
> didn't get in til after midnight and woke up around 7.30am


I am feeling great, how are you, recovered from your huge shopping expedition, I hope


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pages just updated all the sudden. It was stuck on my last reply until just now
> 
> Judi, you don't have to leave, Anne is double dutying it anyway
> 
> Sharon, I could scream and see if that would wake you up.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there! I need some chocolate to wake me up I think :XD:
Click to expand...

I have had my chocolate, am going to have sticky date pudding, cream & custard later .......... YUM


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> My pages just updated all the sudden. It was stuck on my last reply until just now
> 
> Judi, you don't have to leave, Anne is double dutying it anyway
> 
> Sharon, I could scream and see if that would wake you up.. lol


A few people were having problems with their computer yesterday, or the day before. They kept shutting down & updating


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> how is everyone??
> 
> I see there are about 20 pages I need to catch up on :shock:
> 
> not the now tho I'm still waking up!!
> 
> didn't get in til after midnight and woke up around 7.30am


You wild party animal :roll: :XD: :shock:

Are you two still here, I will just keep on knitting til some one comes along, & sing gently to myself


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is everyone??
> 
> I see there are about 20 pages I need to catch up on :shock:
> 
> not the now tho I'm still waking up!!
> 
> didn't get in til after midnight and woke up around 7.30am
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling great, how are you, recovered from your huge shopping expedition, I hope
Click to expand...

yes! if it isn't in my house, it isn't worth eating!!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is everyone??
> 
> I see there are about 20 pages I need to catch up on :shock:
> 
> not the now tho I'm still waking up!!
> 
> didn't get in til after midnight and woke up around 7.30am
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling great, how are you, recovered from your huge shopping expedition, I hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes! if it isn't in my house, it isn't worth eating!!
Click to expand...

My cupboards are sadly lacking, but I will be ready for our Australia Day celebrations, will need to shop when I get back home ........ Not looking forward to that :thumbdown:


----------



## mumtoSophy

my friend Vicki (the one I'm doing Rudolph for) dropped by yesterday with my Christmas card and a goodie bag 

in it was 

chocolate covered rum and raisin mazipan
almond biscuits
chocolate balls
a jar of white hot chocolate
a bar or lindt chocolate 
a tin of mulled wine flavour boiled sweets
marzipan biscuits


:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 


I was in the middle of doing Rudolph and she got excited that he;s nearly done!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is everyone??
> 
> I see there are about 20 pages I need to catch up on :shock:
> 
> not the now tho I'm still waking up!!
> 
> didn't get in til after midnight and woke up around 7.30am
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling great, how are you, recovered from your huge shopping expedition, I hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes! if it isn't in my house, it isn't worth eating!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cupboards are sadly lacking, but I will be ready for our Australia Day celebrations, will need to shop when I get back home ........ Not looking forward to that :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

I usually have an australian dinner that day :XD: followed by jelly slice which my australian cousin sent me


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> My pages just updated all the sudden. It was stuck on my last reply until just now
> 
> Judi, you don't have to leave, Anne is double dutying it anyway
> 
> Sharon, I could scream and see if that would wake you up.. lol


Viv, I have just noticed that your avatar ***SPARKLES*** I love it


----------



## mumtoSophy

well girlies it's been lovely but I need to get a move on and get some breakfast and then get some washing on!!

I'll be back and forth during the morning 
xx


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Hope to talk to ya soon, Sharon.. Love you!

<Hugs>


----------



## LuvinCrafts

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pages just updated all the sudden. It was stuck on my last reply until just now
> 
> Judi, you don't have to leave, Anne is double dutying it anyway
> 
> Sharon, I could scream and see if that would wake you up.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Viv, I have just noticed that your avatar ***SPARKLES*** I love it
Click to expand...

That's cuz I sparkle!! (c:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> well girlies it's been lovely but I need to get a move on and get some breakfast and then get some washing on!!
> 
> I'll be back and forth during the morning
> xx


Catch you later, have a good day. I will probably still be hear :XD:


----------



## linkan

Im still here , technically ... I am gonna stay signed on but will check in periodically  since i am still working on the tote  doing the handles now and they are a bit tricky .. they werent long enough so i am pieceing them together .. and making it look quilted lol .


----------



## linkan

Hiya Viv , glad to hear your doing better  

BRB ... Iron is hot ...


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Im still here , technically ... I am gonna stay signed on but will check in periodically  since i am still working on the tote  doing the handles now and they are a bit tricky .. they werent long enough so i am pieceing them together .. and making it look quilted lol .


You had better be posting a photo at some stage :lol:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Hi Linky (c:

That must be where the saying "Strike while the iron is hot" came from (c: I'm starting on next years Christmas presents/decorations. Starting in September when life gets in the way, STILL doesn't work!


----------



## LuvinCrafts

You tell her, Judi.. tell her like it is! hehe


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im still here , technically ... I am gonna stay signed on but will check in periodically  since i am still working on the tote  doing the handles now and they are a bit tricky .. they werent long enough so i am pieceing them together .. and making it look quilted lol .
> 
> 
> 
> You had better be posting a photo at some stage :lol:
Click to expand...

soon  very very soon


----------



## grandma susan

Hello...who's on? what have I missed? everybody is in bed here. We had a great night, we played some games that the boys made up and it was a ridiculous evening hahaha. DH and myself just laughed all night. We've got a covering of snow but very light.How is everyone?


----------



## grandma susan

I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hi Linky (c:
> 
> That must be where the saying "Strike while the iron is hot" came from (c: I'm starting on next years Christmas presents/decorations. Starting in September when life gets in the way, STILL doesn't work!


I am waiting on a book, then I will begin on all sorts of things for all the special people in my life ....... Mwuahahahaha .......... Be afraid, be very afraid

I wish I had a different font on here, I want something different now, this one has got boring


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello...who's on? what have I missed? everybody is in bed here. We had a great night, we played some games that the boys made up and it was a ridiculous evening hahaha. DH and myself just laughed all night. We've got a covering of snow but very light.How is everyone?


I am fine, the weather has cleared, I have worked out the intricacies of the new aircon .... Nearly need a pilots licence to work it :lol:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?


yeah, feeling a bit better. I got out of the house, went to BF house and saw her BEAUTIFUL Christmas decorations, inside and out. She even bought me, Staci and Aaden something for Christmas. She does sooooo much for me and I can't do much of anything for her


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, feeling a bit better. I got out of the house, went to BF house and saw her BEAUTIFUL Christmas decorations, inside and out. She even bought me, Staci and Aaden something for Christmas. She does sooooo much for me and I can't do much of anything for her
Click to expand...

She sounds like a wonderful person


----------



## LuvinCrafts

I was going to make her an afghan and I saw that she has about 7 from other people


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Linky (c:
> 
> That must be where the saying "Strike while the iron is hot" came from (c: I'm starting on next years Christmas presents/decorations. Starting in September when life gets in the way, STILL doesn't work!
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting on a book, then I will begin on all sorts of things for all the special people in my life ....... Mwuahahahaha .......... Be afraid, be very afraid
> 
> I wish I had a different font on here, I want something different now, this one has got boring
Click to expand...

what book are you waiting for?


----------



## LuvinCrafts

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, feeling a bit better. I got out of the house, went to BF house and saw her BEAUTIFUL Christmas decorations, inside and out. She even bought me, Staci and Aaden something for Christmas. She does sooooo much for me and I can't do much of anything for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sounds like a wonderful person
Click to expand...

She is Judi, my daughters all love her to pieces too. Her oldest son has skin cancer that's gone into his lymph nodes. Lots of prayers going heavenward for him. He's married and has a 3 and 7 year old


----------



## linkan

LuvinCrafts said:


> I was going to make her an afghan and I saw that she has about 7 from other people


But not from you ... obviously she likes them , if you want to make her one , maybe just make a lapghan ... a small one ya know , ok bobbin reloaded .. back to the straps lol


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, feeling a bit better. I got out of the house, went to BF house and saw her BEAUTIFUL Christmas decorations, inside and out. She even bought me, Staci and Aaden something for Christmas. She does sooooo much for me and I can't do much of anything for her
Click to expand...

You CAN give her your sincere friendship. That has no price on it.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, feeling a bit better. I got out of the house, went to BF house and saw her BEAUTIFUL Christmas decorations, inside and out. She even bought me, Staci and Aaden something for Christmas. She does sooooo much for me and I can't do much of anything for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You CAN give her your sincere friendship. That has no price on it.
Click to expand...

I know and she says all she wants is a "thank you", nothing else but it makes ME feel bad. It so goes against my giving nature. She bought me a pair of shoes and a coat because I didn't have a coat and the pair of shoes I had were bought about 4 or so years ago. I don't WANT to be 'taker' :-(


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, feeling a bit better. I got out of the house, went to BF house and saw her BEAUTIFUL Christmas decorations, inside and out. She even bought me, Staci and Aaden something for Christmas. She does sooooo much for me and I can't do much of anything for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You CAN give her your sincere friendship. That has no price on it.
Click to expand...

exactly!!!

I'd rather have that than loads of gifts

but you all know my address right??? :XD:

only joking :XD:

ok I've not had my honey hoops yeat and they are calling me :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, feeling a bit better. I got out of the house, went to BF house and saw her BEAUTIFUL Christmas decorations, inside and out. She even bought me, Staci and Aaden something for Christmas. She does sooooo much for me and I can't do much of anything for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You CAN give her your sincere friendship. That has no price on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and she says all she wants is a "thank you", nothing else but it makes ME feel bad. It so goes against my giving nature. She bought me a pair of shoes and a coat because I didn't have a coat and the pair of shoes I had were bought about 4 or so years ago. I don't WANT to be 'taker' :-(
Click to expand...

but when you are well enough you WILL be able to be there for her when she needs it


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Sooo, I read, Susan, that you won't be home for Christmas. Is that just Christmas day or will you be gone for a few days?


----------



## Xiang

I have started making my top, with a *simple* lace pattern ........... I still can't make it work, I have ripped it back about 5 times, so far, but I will not give in ........ If at first you don't succeed, keep trying til your brain says "NO MORE" ..... am very close to that now :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

She obviousley gets a lot of happiness doing this for you Viv. There'll be dozens of ways to repay her with kindness,She obviously thinks the world of you.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

I saw Pengwin was online today, was she in here to chat?


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> Sooo, I read, Susan, that you won't be home for Christmas. Is that just Christmas day or will you be gone for a few days?


We'll be gone a few days. My DS says he'll be able to "rig" me up to KP so I'll take my lap top. Last year we only stayed a day because DH was poorly. SO, if all is OK we'll be away 4 days and 3 nights.


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lkove your avatar Viv, Are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, feeling a bit better. I got out of the house, went to BF house and saw her BEAUTIFUL Christmas decorations, inside and out. She even bought me, Staci and Aaden something for Christmas. She does sooooo much for me and I can't do much of anything for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You CAN give her your sincere friendship. That has no price on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and she says all she wants is a "thank you", nothing else but it makes ME feel bad. It so goes against my giving nature. She bought me a pair of shoes and a coat because I didn't have a coat and the pair of shoes I had were bought about 4 or so years ago. I don't WANT to be 'taker' :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but when you are well enough you WILL be able to be there for her when she needs it
Click to expand...

A taker is someone who expects people to give them things, with no thought of reciprocation. Your friend knows that you are not like that. As Susan said, your friendship is a precious gift, in itself. When you are able, you will be able to return her kindness in the way that only you could do


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> She obviousley gets a lot of happiness doing this for you Viv. There'll be dozens of ways to repay her with kindness,She obviously thinks the world of you.


We've been friends for 38 years although I've known her for closer to 45 years... just seems like there should be SOME balance someday..


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Oh well.. she knows I'm here if and when she needs me...


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, I read, Susan, that you won't be home for Christmas. Is that just Christmas day or will you be gone for a few days?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be gone a few days. My DS says he'll be able to "rig" me up to KP so I'll take my lap top. Last year we only stayed a day because DH was poorly. SO, if all is OK we'll be away 4 days and 3 nights.
Click to expand...

LOL You sound hooked on KP, Susan. I'm glad cuz we don't like it when you're gone. Course I don't like it when anyone is gone longer than a day.


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She obviousley gets a lot of happiness doing this for you Viv. There'll be dozens of ways to repay her with kindness,She obviously thinks the world of you.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been friends for 38 years although I've known her for closer to 45 years... just seems like there should be SOME balance someday..
Click to expand...

The universe balances everything. There might be balance in a way that you don't recognise at this point. Your turn will come


----------



## grandma susan

You must have done something right in 30yrs. She would know by now if you were a taker...My BP and me's been friends for 30+yrs and we get along OK...We have our moments but never live on top of each other. We may only see each other twice a week, it seems to work for us...


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> You must have done something right in 30yrs. She would know by now if you were a taker...My BP and me's been friends for 30+yrs and we get along OK...We have our moments but never live on top of each other. We may only see each other twice a week, it seems to work for us...


Whereas I can only imagine a friendship lasting longer than a few years. I have acquaintances , but that is ok ..... I am more of a loner anyway


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have done something right in 30yrs. She would know by now if you were a taker...My BP and me's been friends for 30+yrs and we get along OK...We have our moments but never live on top of each other. We may only see each other twice a week, it seems to work for us...
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas I can only imagine a friendship lasting longer than a few years. I have acquaintances , but that is ok ..... I am more of a loner anyway
Click to expand...

I like my own time too Judi, so does BP. I've a lot of aquaintances. I think you might be the type of person that is better for knowing. :thumbup: Anyway does it matter if we have BP's or not???? I don't bare my soul to BP, I always keep things back. So, maybe I'm a loner too....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have done something right in 30yrs. She would know by now if you were a taker...My BP and me's been friends for 30+yrs and we get along OK...We have our moments but never live on top of each other. We may only see each other twice a week, it seems to work for us...
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas I can only imagine a friendship lasting longer than a few years. I have acquaintances , but that is ok ..... I am more of a loner anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my own time too Judi, so does BP. I've a lot of aquaintances. I think you might be the type of person that is better for knowing. :thumbup: Anyway does it matter if we have BP's or not???? I don't bare my soul to BP, I always keep things back. So, maybe I'm a loner too....
Click to expand...

No, I like the way I am. A lot of people talk about their problems with me, & having to deal with people for the whole time I was nursing ........ I think I isolated myself from humanity just to get some peace lol


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Sometimes I think friends online are easier to bare your soul too than real breathing, in the flesh type of friends if you get what I mean


----------



## grandma susan

You may be right there VIV, I don't know.I think it's easy to sense things on line, but sometimes also the words written down aren't always written or taken the way it's meant...


----------



## linkan

Its difficult to type emotions ... but we all seem to get each other


----------



## linkan

Im fighting with the trim on the st*@$(*&@*& (^$(&^@#(*&(* thing ....  

or should i say the edging ...


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Im fighting with the trim on the st*@$(*&@*& (^$(&^@#(*&(* thing ....
> 
> or should i say the edging ...


I've never tried knitting and KP ing at the same time. I think you're clever linky...No sleep again I see?


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> Sometimes I think friends online are easier to bare your soul too than real breathing, in the flesh type of friends if you get what I mean


I agree with you, I have tried to form friendships on line (a long time ago) but it obviously wasn't the right time, this time, everything came together & here we all are. I am comfortable joining in a conversation & just as comfortable just reading along, but in person, it is very difficult for me to enter a conversation that has already started - I then blend into the background. This is much easier for me :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

My goodness, I get myself all absorbed in pretend orders that cost scary amounts and you lot all go and get philosophical and move on lots...and lots of pages :XD: .

Won't add anything to the deep and meaningfuls 'cos you've all said it all so well


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> My goodness, I get myself all absorbed in pretend orders that cost scary amounts and you lot all go and get philosophical and move on lots...and lots of pages :XD: .
> 
> Won't add anything to the deep and meaningfuls 'cos you've all said it all so well


Haven't added that many pages :XD:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, I get myself all absorbed in pretend orders that cost scary amounts and you lot all go and get philosophical and move on lots...and lots of pages :XD: .
> 
> Won't add anything to the deep and meaningfuls 'cos you've all said it all so well
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't added that many pages :XD:
Click to expand...

Only 6 :!:


----------



## grandma susan

It's 10.30 here and there's no sign of boys getting up. Grandma will give them a few more minutes and then they will get up!!!!


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> You may be right there VIV, I don't know.I think it's easy to sense things on line, but sometimes also the words written down aren't always written or taken the way it's meant...


I think that it's easier IF you're totally honest and the other person does the same. Linky you're right, it can be hard to 'read' someone on here but that's where the honesty and trust comes in... it's too late (2:27 am) to be so philosophical, ya know... lol


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im fighting with the trim on the st*@$(*&@*& (^$(&^@#(*&(* thing ....
> 
> or should i say the edging ...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried knitting and KP ing at the same time. I think you're clever linky...No sleep again I see?
Click to expand...

Nah , im sewing and KP ing at the same time lol ... and its not working .. this edging trim stuff is tiny and i am gonna have to go real slow and careful on it ...

I might not respond for awhile .... brb ...

GSusan did you see the hat i made for Niece ?? its a few pages back .. just before Viv got here .. you two should look and tell me what you think


----------



## linkan

How does that saying go ... No rest for the wicked ?? I been good ... LOL its my own fault , tonight it is becaue i am absorbed in working on this tote bag ... gonna get somewhere on it i promise you ... 

ok this time i am going back to the machine .. brb


----------



## LuvinCrafts

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im fighting with the trim on the st*@$(*&@*& (^$(&^@#(*&(* thing ....
> 
> or should i say the edging ...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried knitting and KP ing at the same time. I think you're clever linky...No sleep again I see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah , im sewing and KP ing at the same time lol ... and its not working .. this edging trim stuff is tiny and i am gonna have to go real slow and careful on it ...
> 
> I might not respond for awhile .... brb ...
> 
> GSusan did you see the hat i made for Niece ?? its a few pages back .. just before Viv got here .. you two should look and tell me what you think
Click to expand...

I saw it. I did a little bit of "catching up".


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Where is Ms. Purple?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im fighting with the trim on the st*@$(*&@*& (^$(&^@#(*&(* thing ....
> 
> or should i say the edging ...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried knitting and KP ing at the same time. I think you're clever linky...No sleep again I see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah , im sewing and KP ing at the same time lol ... and its not working .. this edging trim stuff is tiny and i am gonna have to go real slow and careful on it ...
> 
> I might not respond for awhile .... brb ...
> 
> GSusan did you see the hat i made for Niece ?? its a few pages back .. just before Viv got here .. you two should look and tell me what you think
Click to expand...

I'll go back and look.


----------



## grandma susan

I DO ike the hat and the colours. I like the pompom too. ?you have good ideas Linky. Oh and I HAD to read the synopsis from pam haha. I don't know how she does that.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I DO ike the hat and the colours. I like the pompom too. ?you have good ideas Linky. Oh and I HAD to read the synopsis from pam haha. I don't know how she does that.


Either a good memory, or she takes notes :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning, it's a sunny frosty. lazy Sunday morning here, How's everyone?


----------



## grandma susan

I just think she's more clever than the rest of us..hahahaha...We all bring something to our Tena club...My arm is aching a bit this morning, I think I must lie on it the wrong way in bed...


----------



## PurpleFi

LuvinCrafts said:


> Where is Ms. Purple?


YooHoo!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Purple! Trust you slept well? I did as usual!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I just think she's more clever than the rest of us..hahahaha...We all bring something to our Tena club...My arm is aching a bit this morning, I think I must lie on it the wrong way in bed...


You must be talking about me - NOT. What have I missed?


----------



## grandma susan

We've been very physiologacally minded this morning , but we still cqan't spell. hahaha...


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think she's more clever than the rest of us..hahahaha...We all bring something to our Tena club...My arm is aching a bit this morning, I think I must lie on it the wrong way in bed...
> 
> 
> 
> You must be talking about me - NOT. What have I missed?
Click to expand...

You've missed nothing hahahaha Do we ever????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Ms. Purple?
> 
> 
> 
> YooHoo!
Click to expand...

You are duly noted as arriving on the scene of activities


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning Purple! Trust you slept well? I did as usual!


Morning Susan, Woke at 8.30 and went back to sleep until 10!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> We've been very physiologacally minded this morning , but we still cqan't spell. hahaha...


OOh big words for a Sunday morning. It's still below freezing here.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Ms. Purple?
> 
> 
> 
> YooHoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are duly noted as arriving on the scene of activities
Click to expand...

Morning Judi, howare you?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Ms. Purple?
> 
> 
> 
> YooHoo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are duly noted as arriving on the scene of activities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Judi, howare you?
Click to expand...

I'm good, just fighting with my knitting, it won't behave itself tonight :XD:

How are you after your wonderful sleepin, you must have needed it


----------



## grandma susan

I've got to go and waken those boys...they'll sleep all day If I let them. I'll stay on if I can.


----------



## PurpleFi

How are you after your wonderful sleepin, you must have needed it[/quote]

I'm fine, bit stiff, but I always am first thing, but I'll be ok after my run round the block.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I've got to go and waken those boys...they'll sleep all day If I let them. I'll stay on if I can.


I have a tried and tested way of getting teenage boys out of bed.


----------



## grandma susan

go on then purple...They aren't budging hahaha...


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've got to go and waken those boys...they'll sleep all day If I let them. I'll stay on if I can.


Catch you later, if you can


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning Purple 

hi everyone
I don't get fillysofikal too much :XD: 

i sometimes type how i think it should be said (well in my head it sounds ok) and when i read it back I think ??? what??


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to go and waken those boys...they'll sleep all day If I let them. I'll stay on if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tried and tested way of getting teenage boys out of bed.
Click to expand...

cup of cold water??


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to go and waken those boys...they'll sleep all day If I let them. I'll stay on if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tried and tested way of getting teenage boys out of bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cup of cold water??
Click to expand...

Always worked on my girls


----------



## PurpleFi

cup of cold water??[/quote]

Oh no much better than that.
Morning Sharon, how are you today?


----------



## linkan

OH NO ... My poor DS just came in my sewing room with a fever and an ear full of yucky drainage ... it had a little blood but mostly ... sorry puss ... 

I gotta go , i got him taken care of for a minute , but i am gonna go sit with him .


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> OH NO ... My poor DS just came in my sewing room with a fever and an ear full of yucky drainage ... it had a little blood but mostly ... sorry puss ...
> 
> I gotta go , i got him taken care of for a minute , but i am gonna go sit with him .


Oh poor love, lots of tlc.


----------



## grandma susan

Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha


----------



## linkan

Oh Purple will you go look and see what you think of my hat ? Pompom or not ... Gsusan & Judi likes the pompom , I think i do too , worried it was too big , but Gsusan made me feel better about that .

Ok im going , bless his heart , my poor wittle man is sick just before Christmas , with an ear infection for sure , you know that sucks ... 

Lots of love everyone HUGS XOXOXOX


----------



## grandma susan

Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> OH NO ... My poor DS just came in my sewing room with a fever and an ear full of yucky drainage ... it had a little blood but mostly ... sorry puss ...
> 
> I gotta go , i got him taken care of for a minute , but i am gonna go sit with him .


Has he had any extreme pain in his ear very recently?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha


Do you want my 'how to get a teenage boy out of bed method'?


----------



## grandma susan

GS2 gets ear infections and got one while we were in Florida. He ended up at the hospital, Luckily we took out insurance before we went. they were marvelous at your hospital though, It was very good treatment and began to feel better in 24hrs..


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my 'how to get a teenage boy out of bed method'?
Click to expand...

Yes. Unless it's dynamite... :thumbdown:


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> cup of cold water??


Oh no much better than that.
Morning Sharon, how are you today?[/quote]

I'm mega stiff and sore but starting to loosen up! too much sitting last night at my night out
would love to have got up and dance 
lovely meal
knackered today but I would like to finish Rudolph!

how are you??


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my 'how to get a teenage boy out of bed method'?
Click to expand...

yes! does it work on teenage girls?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my 'how to get a teenage boy out of bed method'?
Click to expand...

Please tell us, Purple


----------



## grandma susan

Is sophy still in bed too? hahaha


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Is sophy still in bed too? hahaha


no she's at my mums stayed there last night and shes up and about!


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok here's something I saw on twitter


everyone go to your google search and type in let it snow


and see what happens


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my 'how to get a teenage boy out of bed method'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Unless it's dynamite... :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

No, much more subtle than that. My son would never get up, so one day I said if you don't budge I'll bite your bum. He said go on, so I did. He was so indignant cos I left teetch marks. Never had any trouble getting him up again.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my 'how to get a teenage boy out of bed method'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Unless it's dynamite... :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, much more subtle than that. My son would never get up, so one day I said if you don't budge I'll bite your bum. He said go on, so I did. He was so indignant cos I left teetch marks. Never had any trouble getting him up again.
Click to expand...

hahaha that's funny!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

mumtoSophy said:


> ok here's something I saw on twitter
> 
> everyone go to your google search and type in let it snow
> 
> and see what happens


did you do it yet ??? did you???


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's ok linky. Boys are stillnot budging hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my 'how to get a teenage boy out of bed method'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Unless it's dynamite... :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, much more subtle than that. My son would never get up, so one day I said if you don't budge I'll bite your bum. He said go on, so I did. He was so indignant cos I left teetch marks. Never had any trouble getting him up again.
Click to expand...

That is so excellent, I am proud of you 
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

hahaha that's funny!![/quote]

Try it, it works!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's something I saw on twitter
> 
> everyone go to your google search and type in let it snow
> 
> and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> did you do it yet ??? did you???
Click to expand...

I got it, did anyone else???


----------



## grandma susan

I can't reach the top bunk bed!!!And knowing them two, I don't fancy their bums in my gob.
GS1 has landed.....


----------



## LuvinCrafts

I found some of the cutest FREE stuffed animal patterns to crochet. I asked Aaden which one he wanted and he pointed to "this one and THIS one"


----------



## LuvinCrafts

I'm bout ready to go ni-nite.


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok here's something I saw on twitter
> 
> everyone go to your google search and type in let it snow
> 
> and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> did you do it yet ??? did you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it, did anyone else???
Click to expand...

it's good eh?!!


----------



## PurpleFi

]
That is so excellent, I am proud of you 
:thumbup:[/quote]

Thank you, (deep bow) Told my grandson I would do that to him if he didn't get up. Him and his sister are staying Tuesday night, but they will both be up as some ridiculously early hour.


----------



## grandma susan

It's cool. GS1 is impress ed......


----------



## PurpleFi

I got it, did anyone else???[/quote]

it's good eh?!![/quote]

I didn't, something about Easter eggs. Please enlighten me?


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> It's cool. GS1 is impress ed......


I'm easily amused! :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

My GS 1 is going on his laptop to join our KP...Watch your manners ladies hahahahaha..........He's quite excited hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

LuvinCrafts said:


> I'm bout ready to go ni-nite.


Sent you a pnm Viv. You take care. Night night Love and hugs xx


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> I found some of the cutest FREE stuffed animal patterns to crochet. I asked Aaden which one he wanted and he pointed to "this one and THIS one"


Can you send me the site, please, I want to start doing things like that for my GKs


----------



## LuvinCrafts

PurpleV said:


> I got it, did anyone else???


it's good eh?!![/quote]

I didn't, something about Easter eggs. Please enlighten me?[/quote]

I didn't get anything either


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> My GS 1 is going on his laptop to join our KP...Watch your manners ladies hahahahaha..........He's quite excited hahahaha


Good morning GS 1. I am a lovely lady ewho lives in Surrey in the south of England. Could you please give your grandma a huge big hug from me. Thank you


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, did anyone else???
> 
> 
> 
> it's good eh?!!
Click to expand...

I didn't, something about Easter eggs. Please enlighten me?[/quote]

I didn't get anything either[/quote]

My page was snowing, it was pretty


----------



## PurpleFi

LuvinCrafts said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, did anyone else???
> 
> 
> 
> it's good eh?!!
Click to expand...

I didn't, something about Easter eggs. Please enlighten me?[/quote]

I didn't get anything either[/quote]

Glad to know I'm not the only dim one here. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

My page was snowing, it was pretty[/quote]

So which one did you click on. There were hundreds to choose from.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I got it, did anyone else???


it's good eh?!![/quote]

I didn't, something about Easter eggs. Please enlighten me?[/quote]

just type into your google search bar

let it snow


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found some of the cutest FREE stuffed animal patterns to crochet. I asked Aaden which one he wanted and he pointed to "this one and THIS one"
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send me the site, please, I want to start doing things like that for my GKs
Click to expand...

I used knitting pattern central for knitted patterns and I think there is an equivelant one for crochet.


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, did anyone else???
> 
> 
> 
> it's good eh?!!
Click to expand...

I didn't, something about Easter eggs. Please enlighten me?[/quote]

I didn't get anything either[/quote]

ok get the google search bar
type

let it snow

and just watch your page

it snows!!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> My page was snowing, it was pretty


So which one did you click on. There were hundreds to choose from.[/quote]

No there were little snow flakes on the screen, when the result page opened?
Just checked that page & it is gradually whiting out, as if the snow is getting heavier


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> My page was snowing, it was pretty
> 
> 
> 
> So which one did you click on. There were hundreds to choose from.
Click to expand...

No there were little snow flakes on the screen, when the result page opened?
Just checked that page & it is gradually whiting out, as if the snow is getting heavier[/quote]

yes and it whites out the words and you can press defrost!!!


----------



## LuvinCrafts

http://fiberdoodles.blogspot.com/2011/07/pillow-pal-giraffe.html

Here's one Judi


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> My page was snowing, it was pretty
> 
> 
> 
> So which one did you click on. There were hundreds to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there were little snow flakes on the screen, when the result page opened?
> Just checked that page & it is gradually whiting out, as if the snow is getting heavier
Click to expand...

yes and it whites out the words and you can press defrost!!![/quote]

Found the defrost button, clear screen now


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok hungry again gtg :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

GS! is signing up hahahaha....Hello GS1


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, did anyone else???
> 
> 
> 
> it's good eh?!!
Click to expand...

I didn't, something about Easter eggs. Please enlighten me?[/quote]

just type into your google search bar

let it snow[/quote]

I did NOTHING happenend. Booohoo


----------



## grandma susan

Are you there? GS1, I';m calling you oo oo oo


----------



## GS1

Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> ok hungry again gtg :XD:


Must be mind linked, I am starving & it's nearly too late to eat, for me


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> GS! is signing up hahahaha....Hello GS1


Hello GS1. I've left you a message on the previus page.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok hungry again gtg :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be mind linked, I am starving & it's nearly too late to eat, for me
Click to expand...

I've only just had breakfast and it's 11.30 am here.


----------



## PurpleFi

GS1 said:


> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:


Hiya Gorgeous. Have you read my message?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS! is signing up hahahaha....Hello GS1
> 
> 
> 
> Hello GS1. I've left you a message on the previus page.
Click to expand...

Hello GS1


----------



## PurpleFi

Please someone I want to see SNOW!


----------



## GS1

PurpleV said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Gorgeous. Have you read my message?
Click to expand...

Yes i've read it and i will do that for you


----------



## grandma susan

I am trying to keep my GS's annonymous and he comes on with a picture of himself hahaha


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, did anyone else???
> 
> 
> 
> it's good eh?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't, something about Easter eggs. Please enlighten me?
Click to expand...

just type into your google search bar

let it snow[/quote]

I did NOTHING happenend. Booohoo[/quote]

Hi Purple - did you press the "search" button at the end of the window you type in?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Please someone I want to see SNOW!


Go to google....type in, let it snow....you will see snow falling. :roll:


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS! is signing up hahahaha....Hello GS1
> 
> 
> 
> Hello GS1. I've left you a message on the previus page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello GS1
Click to expand...

And hello from me


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Please someone I want to see SNOW!


Did you type in the search area of google? Press enter, then watch your screen for a while, the snowflakes should start


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone I want to see SNOW!
> 
> 
> 
> Go to google....type in, let it snow....you will see snow falling. :roll:
Click to expand...

I did and it didn't


----------



## PurpleFi

GS1 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Gorgeous. Have you read my message?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i've read it and i will do that for you
Click to expand...

Thank you, make sure it's a really big one.


----------



## grandma susan

GS has noticed that we are fast hahahaha..I think he's quite impressed about a bunch of oldies!!!! He's talking of putting a "video recording of snow" for you purple. Lord knows what he's doing!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Purple....He says to tell you that he's trying to record for you so wait!!! (it could be a long day hahahah)


----------



## mumtoSophy

GS1 said:


> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:


Hi GS1  how are you today???


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> GS has noticed that we are fast hahahaha..I think he's quite impressed about a bunch of oldies!!!! He's talking of putting a "video recording of snow" for you purple. Lord knows what he's doing!!!!


Oh, how sweet. I just can't get it.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> GS has noticed that we are fast hahahaha..I think he's quite impressed about a bunch of oldies!!!! He's talking of putting a "video recording of snow" for you purple. Lord knows what he's doing!!!!


erm not quite so old!!! :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS has noticed that we are fast hahahaha..I think he's quite impressed about a bunch of oldies!!!! He's talking of putting a "video recording of snow" for you purple. Lord knows what he's doing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how sweet. I just can't get it.
Click to expand...

He seems to know what he's doing......he says he's done it, if you can upload videos then he can do it!!! I've suddenly become a mesenger. You can see what position I have in the family


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS has noticed that we are fast hahahaha..I think he's quite impressed about a bunch of oldies!!!! He's talking of putting a "video recording of snow" for you purple. Lord knows what he's doing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how sweet. I just can't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He seems to know what he's doing......he says he's done it, if you can upload videos then he can do it!!! I've suddenly become a mesenger. You can see what position I have in the family
Click to expand...

I actually got it to work, had to close everything and start again. It's probably cos my laptops a mini and like me can't do everything at once.


----------



## PurpleFi

erm not quite so old!!! :shock:[/quote]

Ok some of us are a bit younger.


----------



## Xiang

GS1 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Gorgeous. Have you read my message?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i've read it and i will do that for you
Click to expand...

Welcome young one, how are you, keeping your gran busy? :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

GS2 has surfaced.....bleary eyed,,,,,,talking to himself....Never mind....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> erm not quite so old!!! :shock:


Ok some of us are a bit younger.[/quote]

Just a little bit....


----------



## PurpleFi

A magpie is flying at the log feeder which is meant for the tits and a blackbird is on the other feeder. Think they are hinting that they want more food.


----------



## grandma susan

I don't like magpies...I think they always mean bad luck...


----------



## GS1

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS has noticed that we are fast hahahaha..I think he's quite impressed about a bunch of oldies!!!! He's talking of putting a "video recording of snow" for you purple. Lord knows what he's doing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how sweet. I just can't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He seems to know what he's doing......he says he's done it, if you can upload videos then he can do it!!! I've suddenly become a mesenger. You can see what position I have in the family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually got it to work, had to close everything and start again. It's probably cos my laptops a mini and like me can't do everything at once.
Click to expand...

I tried recording it for you but when i posted the site came off so it must only let you post pics!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> A magpie is flying at the log feeder which is meant for the tits and a blackbird is on the other feeder. Think they are hinting that they want more food.


Possibly, is it lunch time yet?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> GS2 has surfaced.....bleary eyed,,,,,,talking to himself....Never mind....


Morning (just) GS2


----------



## GS1

jorens53 said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Gorgeous. Have you read my message?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i've read it and i will do that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome young one, how are you, keeping your gran busy? :lol:
Click to expand...

She's acctually keeping me busy with all the new pages and the refreshes, she's certainly a faster typer than she is a runner. haha


----------



## Xiang

Brb


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS2 has surfaced.....bleary eyed,,,,,,talking to himself....Never mind....
> 
> 
> 
> Morning (just) GS2
Click to expand...

He opened his eyes and said good morning......


----------



## grandma susan

GS1 said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Gorgeous. Have you read my message?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i've read it and i will do that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome young one, how are you, keeping your gran busy? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's acctually keeping me busy with all the new pages and the refreshes, she's certainly a faster typer than she is a runner. haha
Click to expand...

Cheeky boy :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> A magpie is flying at the log feeder which is meant for the tits and a blackbird is on the other feeder. Think they are hinting that they want more food.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, is it lunch time yet?
Click to expand...

Just coming up to mid day and I've not done much except have breakfast and chat to you lovely ladies. I will go and feed the birds and pop back later. Have fun with the boys Susan. Sharon your purple wreath is on my Christmas tree, Judi and Patticake take it easy. Viv have fun with Aaden and Staci. Is there anybody else on whom I've forgotten, sorry but I love you all. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Gorgeous. Have you read my message?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i've read it and i will do that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome young one, how are you, keeping your gran busy? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's acctually keeping me busy with all the new pages and the refreshes, she's certainly a faster typer than she is a runner. haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeky boy :roll:
Click to expand...

yeah yeah yeah Grandma


----------



## grandma susan

We are supposed to be doing something today, hahaha, looks like it may just be games in the warmth and plenty food!!!!


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> We are supposed to be doing something today, hahaha, looks like it may just be games in the warmth and plenty food!!!!


That sounds good grandma, can we play family fortunes again?? Also if the foods pizza, then yes we will be staying inside!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, i have arrived!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Gorgeous. Have you read my message?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i've read it and i will do that for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome young one, how are you, keeping your gran busy? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's acctually keeping me busy with all the new pages and the refreshes, she's certainly a faster typer than she is a runner. haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeky boy :roll:
Click to expand...

Running fast isn't everything :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

JUNK food again!!!! It could be brunch now!!!! They say the art of conversation is dead!!! never, Bye purple, Have a great day...


----------



## PurpleFi

I actually got it to work, had to close everything and start again. It's probably cos my laptops a mini and like me can't do everything at once.[/quote]

I tried recording it for you but when i posted the site came off so it must only let you post pics!![/quote]

Thanks for trying. That was really kind of you.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> A magpie is flying at the log feeder which is meant for the tits and a blackbird is on the other feeder. Think they are hinting that they want more food.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, is it lunch time yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just coming up to mid day and I've not done much except have breakfast and chat to you lovely ladies. I will go and feed the birds and pop back later. Have fun with the boys Susan. Sharon your purple wreath is on my Christmas tree, Judi and Patticake take it easy. Viv have fun with Aaden and Staci. Is there anybody else on whom I've forgotten, sorry but I love you all. Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

Have a lovely day, Purple. I will probably be in bed by the time you get back on.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> A magpie is flying at the log feeder which is meant for the tits and a blackbird is on the other feeder. Think they are hinting that they want more food.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, is it lunch time yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just coming up to mid day and I've not done much except have breakfast and chat to you lovely ladies. I will go and feed the birds and pop back later. Have fun with the boys Susan. Sharon your purple wreath is on my Christmas tree, Judi and Patticake take it easy. Viv have fun with Aaden and Staci. Is there anybody else on whom I've forgotten, sorry but I love you all. Hugs PurpleV
Click to expand...

Have a lovely day, Purple. I will probably be in bed by the time you get back on.


----------



## grandma susan

BRB...,I need coffee....


----------



## PurpleFi

Just had to post this picture. The sun is streaming through the window and lighting up my Christmas tree.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok, off to feed the burds now. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> BRB...,I need coffee....


You must have read my mind, I was just thinking about a coffee, it is hard to get a good coffee in this town


----------



## grandma susan

Here too, Judi. and I DO like my coffee. I reckon I'll have to go and make some food.....tummies are rumbling.


----------



## GS1

Grandma my xbox avatar is better than my ps3 avatar look


----------



## grandma susan

I think I'll stay in pj's today. I may stay at home while Grandad takes boys home.....around 5pm...!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

GS1 said:


> Grandma my xbox avatar is better than my ps3 avatar look


Oh I DO so agree son :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Here too, Judi. and I DO like my coffee. I reckon I'll have to go and make some food.....tummies are rumbling.


I was just saying the same thing to Sharon, I think she has gone for lunch. I might have a very early breakfast (about 10hrs early) :XD:


----------



## Xiang

GS1 said:


> Grandma my xbox avatar is better than my ps3 avatar look


Are you changing your avatar, would be a good idea for you :-D


----------



## grandma susan

OMG I'm going...GS2 wants to join now!!! We only need DH and then it's a hat trick.....I'm gone from here byeeeeeeeee


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> OMG I'm going...GS2 wants to join now!!! We only need DH and then it's a hat trick.....I'm gone from here byeeeeeeeee


NOOOOO.. Everyone hide, the site will be tainted forever!!!


----------



## grandma susan

have a good day judi.....GS2 is serious.....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> OMG I'm going...GS2 wants to join now!!! We only need DH and then it's a hat trick.....I'm gone from here byeeeeeeeee


Bye, you will have to keep us posted for when they are about to sign on. Are they going to start knitting also? Tell them that is a requirement of the joining :evil: :XD: :mrgreen: :hunf:


----------



## GS2

Hello All i am GS2


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> have a good day judi.....GS2 is serious.....


We will just have to learn to speak in code, sometimes haha


----------



## Xiang

GS2 said:


> Hello All i am GS2


Hello GS2, I am Xiang, how are you


----------



## Xiang

Does anyone know how hard it is to knit when a large pup is trying to groom one?


----------



## Xiang

Does anyone know how hard it is to knit when a large pup is trying to groom one?


----------



## GS2

hi again im back on


----------



## GS2

avatar


----------



## Northernrobin

This morning I impulsively decided to take our dog on a token walk just to the end of our driveway and back ( 1500 feet, one way)..neglected to put on a neck warmer...my face about froze...4 degrees..and its predicted to get into the negative numbers tonight..I am new to this "good afternoon group"..and I am NOT afraid of GS2...whoever is..DO YOU KNIT?


----------



## theyarnlady

Nothing new at my end so a quite hi and goodbye. Blah blah blah.Won't bore you with details.


----------



## theyarnlady

Life is only as fun as you make it.


----------



## Xiang

GS2 said:


> hi again im back on


Sssshhhhh, I am watching transformers 3. Have you seen it?


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Life is only as fun as you make it.


Hi Pam, how's it going?


----------



## Xiang

Northernrobin said:


> This morning I impulsively decided to take our dog on a token walk just to the end of our driveway and back ( 1500 feet, one way)..neglected to put on a neck warmer...my face about froze...4 degrees..and its predicted to get into the negative numbers tonight..I am new to this "good afternoon group"..and I am NOT afraid of GS2...whoever is..DO YOU KNIT?


Well hello, why would you be afraid of GS2?


----------



## Xiang

GS1 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm going...GS2 wants to join now!!! We only need DH and then it's a hat trick.....I'm gone from here byeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO.. Everyone hide, the site will be tainted forever!!!
Click to expand...

Behave, have you not heard of brotherly love ....... Haha ........... I bet you two get into a few scraps


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Just sitting here watching the bunny in the back yard and catching up on KP. Mum wants to go buy a new phone for Christmas. This means we all go together and pitch in when it's time to pay. Flusters the cashiers a bit when they have to take money out if 3 accounts.


----------



## nitz8catz

I see the GSs were on. When is grandma going to teach you to knit or crochet. It's good for you. Best stress reliever that there is. And my daughter says it helped her brain focus when she had to read boring textbooks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Gotta go little mum is ready.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Just sitting here watching the bunny in the back yard and catching up on KP. Mum wants to go buy a new phone for Christmas. This means we all go together and pitch in when it's time to pay. Flusters the cashiers a bit when they have to take money out if 3 accounts.


That would make shopping a little more exciting, stressing out the shop assistants :XD:


----------



## pearlone

Oh my, can't believe we are on page 40. Up early today so could join everyone, when oops, thought computer broke, nothing working. Had a small hissey fit and woke DH up to help me figure out what the computer gods had done.Long story short almost 2 hours later and here I am. Thank goodness DH is a genius. I just get irritated when computer doesn't work correctly. Need to read back a little to see what is happening.


----------



## pearlone

Hi Viv, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. It is wonderful to have such a steadfast friend for 38 years. .My BF and I have been sister close since we were 12 years old which is now some 54 years or so.


----------



## pearlone

I tried putting into google search the let it snow that Sharon suggested, but all I got was adds for snow stuff.lol


----------



## pearlone

Love Linky's hat and love pom poms. Beautiful color and nicely done.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I DO ike the hat and the colours. I like the pompom too. ?you have good ideas Linky. Oh and I HAD to read the synopsis from pam haha. I don't know how she does that.


Thanks Susan.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi Pearl, hope you have a good day been on and off here. Left KP on as I was reading other sites. hope you are well. Am Off to do some things, Hoope you have a good day.
Sharon loved the snow.


----------



## SaxonLady

have I accidentally strayed into a private chat forum?


----------



## pearlone

Yarni hope your day is wonderful also. Having lots of sunshine, but for us it is a little chilly this am. Turned heat on low for short time to take the chill away.


----------



## grandma susan

My ears are ringing girls...They have just gone home...The silence hurts and I'm worn to a thread! haha. Thanks so much for talking to them this morning, it was so good of you all...I thought once GS2 wanted in as well, then it was time to go hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> have I accidentally strayed into a private chat forum?


Hey no Saxon, you are more than welcome. We used to be on "good morning all" but we did 1540+ pages so admin had to close us down because we were draining the data system :roll: haha. So we've opened up on this thread. Feel free to join us anytime.


----------



## grandma susan

Northernrobin said:


> This morning I impulsively decided to take our dog on a token walk just to the end of our driveway and back ( 1500 feet, one way)..neglected to put on a neck warmer...my face about froze...4 degrees..and its predicted to get into the negative numbers tonight..I am new to this "good afternoon group"..and I am NOT afraid of GS2...whoever is..DO YOU KNIT?


hello Northern robin. GS2 and 1 are by grandsons who slept here last night and thought they would join in the forum with us. Grandma (me) thought differently hahaha. We are safe now, they've gone home hahaha.. :wink: Welcome to our post :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Life is only as fun as you make it.


 changed your avatar???


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone. Had a present wrapping session this morning. How is everyone? Hugs PV x


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> Oh my, can't believe we are on page 40. Up early today so could join everyone, when oops, thought computer broke, nothing working. Had a small hissey fit and woke DH up to help me figure out what the computer gods had done.Long story short almost 2 hours later and here I am. Thank goodness DH is a genius. I just get irritated when computer doesn't work correctly. Need to read back a little to see what is happening.


Me purly, me too....Looks like I'm the only one here now.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Had a present wrapping session this morning. How is everyone? Hugs PV x


Basically Knackerd :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> have I accidentally strayed into a private chat forum?


Nothing hapapens by accident, everything is pre-ordained. You were meant to be here. Lovely to see you. I am PurpleV and I come from Surrey in the UK. On this thread we cover the world. It's so lovely to meet new people. Hope you will stay with us and join in the fun. Best wishes and Seasons Greetings PyrpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. Had a present wrapping session this morning. How is everyone? Hugs PV x
> 
> 
> 
> Basically Knackerd :roll:
Click to expand...

Overdose of GSs?


----------



## PurpleFi

At the rate everyone is going on here we will be up to page 100 by tomorrow. Haven't done catch up. Have you Susan?


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> have I accidentally strayed into a private chat forum?


Just realized you are not far from me. My daughter's in laws have a holiday flat in Tankerton.


----------



## grandma susan

Over dose is not a strong enough word......They are definitely boys!!!!!.....Especisllky when I have to get in the middle of them hahaha. Thanks for being so sweet to them this morning.


----------



## PurpleFi

GS1 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm going...GS2 wants to join now!!! We only need DH and then it's a hat trick.....I'm gone from here byeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO.. Everyone hide, the site will be tainted forever!!!
Click to expand...

That's no w3ay to talk aboout your brothr, however true that may be. Hugs PV


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Over dose is not a strong enough word......They are definitely boys!!!!!.....Especisllky when I have to get in the middle of them hahaha. Thanks for being so sweet to them this morning.


Did you get your hug?


----------



## grandma susan

There's nothing happened no need to....But yes I did catch up...Pam looked in but is off somewhere else at this time.


----------



## PurpleFi

GS2 said:


> Hello All i am GS2


Hello GS2 are you as gorgeous as your brother? Hugs PV


----------



## grandma susan

Oh yes I get my hugs. They thought once that you got to seniors that you didn't hug and Kiss Grandma. WRONG. As I say, "you will never be too big to love me" SO! they just do it now.....they are very loving kids, nice kids, but OMG they have their moments...Saints they aren't, but there's not a bit of evil in them.


----------



## PurpleFi

GS1 said:


> Grandma my xbox avatar is better than my ps3 avatar look


Why don't you dye your hair green, that would be really cool, but don't tell Grandma I said so.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Oh yes I get my hugs. They thought once that you got to seniors that you didn't hug and Kiss Grandma. WRONG. As I say, "you will never be too big to love me" SO! they just do it now.....they are very loving kids, nice kids, but OMG they have their moments...Saints they aren't, but there's not a bit of evil in them.


And you absolutely love them to bits.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> GS2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All i am GS2
> 
> 
> 
> Hello GS2 are you as gorgeous as your brother? Hugs PV
Click to expand...

One's red haired, and the other is dark! although he was blond when he was born. GS1 is the double of his dad when he was a boy, and you have to see GS2, he might as well be his mam's twin. They are identical! Even their ears are the same. Personality wise, very much alike except dear DIL doesn't have a temper ;-) GS2 has, oh boy he lives up to his hair colour....hahaha...BUT, a lovely kid, very loving.


----------



## PurpleFi

Northernrobin said:


> This morning I impulsively decided to take our dog on a token walk just to the end of our driveway and back ( 1500 feet, one way)..neglected to put on a neck warmer...my face about froze...4 degrees..and its predicted to get into the negative numbers tonight..I am new to this "good afternoon group"..and I am NOT afraid of GS2...whoever is..DO YOU KNIT?


Hello Northernrobin. It is cold here in the Uk too. I do not venture out without my thermals. Hope you enjoy it here with us nutters. Keeo warm. PurpleV


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma my xbox avatar is better than my ps3 avatar look
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you dye your hair green, that would be really cool, but don't tell Grandma I said so.
Click to expand...

Don't encourage. They've just had their hairs cut last week and they are lovely and short....They look better!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All i am GS2
> 
> 
> 
> Hello GS2 are you as gorgeous as your brother? Hugs PV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One's red haired, and the other is dark! although he was blond when he was born. GS1 is the double of his dad when he was a boy, and you have to see GS2, he might as well be his mam's twin. They are identical! Even their ears are the same. Personality wise, very much alike except dear DIL doesn't have a temper ;-) GS2 has, oh boy he lives up to his hair colour....hahaha...BUT, a lovely kid, very loving.
Click to expand...

Are you implying us redheads have a temper. Just watch it :roll: ;-)


----------



## mumtoSophy

evening everyone 

guess what???


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma my xbox avatar is better than my ps3 avatar look
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you dye your hair green, that would be really cool, but don't tell Grandma I said so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't encourage. They've just had their hairs cut last week and they are lovely and short....They look better!!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Not even just for Christmas?


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> evening everyone
> 
> guess what???


Hi Sharon, What!


----------



## mumtoSophy

I managed to finish 'Rudolph'


----------



## mumtoSophy

thanks to Ann for the pattern and stuffing :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All i am GS2
> 
> 
> 
> Hello GS2 are you as gorgeous as your brother? Hugs PV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One's red haired, and the other is dark! although he was blond when he was born. GS1 is the double of his dad when he was a boy, and you have to see GS2, he might as well be his mam's twin. They are identical! Even their ears are the same. Personality wise, very much alike except dear DIL doesn't have a temper ;-) GS2 has, oh boy he lives up to his hair colour....hahaha...BUT, a lovely kid, very loving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you implying us redheads have a temper. Just watch it :roll: ;-)
Click to expand...

I noticed on your pix that you and him were the same colour. I was when I was little, but lost it. AND yes, I had a temper when I was younger. NOW? well, sometimes I have to walk away from situations because I can feel trouble brewing. :|


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> I managed to finish 'Rudolph'


That is so cute. How did you find the pattern to follow. Was it easy or difficult? You are clever, well done. xx


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> evening everyone
> 
> guess what???


What? You've won the lottery?. the aliens have landed? you've given up chocolate?


----------



## PurpleFi

Are you implying us redheads have a temper. Just watch it :roll: ;-)[/quote]

I noticed on your pix that you and him were the same colour. I was when I was little, but lost it. AND yes, I had a temper when I was younger. NOW? well, sometimes I have to walk away from situations because I can feel trouble brewing. :|[/quote]

I know the feeling, always count to ten and then explode.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to finish 'Rudolph'
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute. How did you find the pattern to follow. Was it easy or difficult? You are clever, well done. xx
Click to expand...

the pattern was fine but the make-up details were a bit ?????
:XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening everyone
> 
> guess what???
> 
> 
> 
> What? You've won the lottery?. the aliens have landed? you've given up chocolate?
Click to expand...

Now be sensible. After all it is Sunday.


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> I managed to finish 'Rudolph'


He's absolutely fantastic Sharon. How big is he? You really ARE a talented woman. Is there anything you don't shine at? Well done you.......


----------



## mumtoSophy

hang on I'll take a pic of me holding him!


----------



## PurpleFi

There are still 4 of us in the top 5.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> hang on I'll take a pic of me holding him!


Come on then. What's keeping you.


----------



## mumtoSophy

me n Rudolph


----------



## grandma susan

where???


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> me n Rudolph


Where, is he hidding.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> where???


Look behind you!


----------



## PurpleFi

He's over there!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> me n Rudolph
> 
> 
> 
> Where, is he hidding.
Click to expand...

Is he invisible???Is it a bird? is it a plane????? Is it invisible Rudolph????


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh, yes he is!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> He's over there!


Oh no he isn't booooooooooo hissssssssssssssss


----------



## PurpleFi

Over herek over here!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's over there!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no he isn't booooooooooo hissssssssssssssss
Click to expand...

Look behind you!


----------



## grandma susan

why are we waiting? Why are we waiting? (I'm singing) join in if you're bored!!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

computer malfunkshun!!


----------



## grandma susan

I'm loosing the will


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> why are we waiting? Why are we waiting? (I'm singing) join in if you're bored!!!!


wheesht! hes there now! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> computer malfunkshun!!


It's rudolph and the Christmas fairy. Hurrah Hurrah


----------



## mumtoSophy

hubby was breathing down my neck and saying do this do that :roll: 
ye like I've never posted a pic!! so it was his fault!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are we waiting? Why are we waiting? (I'm singing) join in if you're bored!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wheesht! hes there now! :roll:
Click to expand...

Hope you are following the bouncing ball!


----------



## grandma susan

It looks lovely Sharon and Rudolph's not bad either....How did YOU take that? have you got 3 hands? is that why you're a wizz at everything?


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> hubby was breathing down my neck and saying do this do that :roll:
> ye like I've never posted a pic!! so it was his fault!!!!


Always blame the wicked wizard.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sharon, love your rugby top,


----------



## mumtoSophy

it took me longer to make up than to knit!

I reckon about 6 hours of knitting and I've made him up over 3 days

each leg took about an hour each to makeup!


----------



## PurpleFi

I do hope your friend appreciates all the work that has gone into making rudolph


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> it took me longer to make up than to knit!
> 
> I reckon about 6 hours of knitting and I've made him up over 3 days
> 
> each leg took about an hour each to makeup!


Charge her £10 per hour :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Talking about wizard's. I hope the car get's DH back there and back...It WAS going into a garage tomorrow, but a very good friend begged with us not to let it because she said that they were a lot of chimps that work there. We were only sending it there because her husband works there!!! hahaha...He's off with a bad arm at the moment so it wouldn't have been him doing it!When I phoned up to cancel it the younger chimp said it wasn't in the book!!! We'd only booked it half an hour before...the mind boggles....I reckon we've had a lucky escape


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I do hope your friend appreciates all the work that has gone into making rudolph


oh she does 

she came round yesterdy with a goody bag (I posted earlier about the contents)
:XD: I'll drop him off once I've picked Sophy up from her friends house


----------



## grandma susan

My adverts for a hospitality suite, but it's written in Chinese....What flipping good is that?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Sharon, love your rugby top,


it's my Sunday clothes 

lounging about comfies :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> My adverts for a hospitality suite, but it's written in Chinese....What flipping good is that?


Mines skiing in Greece! Don't fancy either.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, love your rugby top,
> 
> 
> 
> it's my Sunday clothes
> 
> lounging about comfies :XD:
Click to expand...

Looks just right.


----------



## PurpleFi

Going to do a bit more knitting. I'll be back later. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Going to do a bit more knitting. I'll be back later. xx


ok I'm off to have something to eat again and then get ssophy

catch u all later xxx


----------



## grandma susan

OK. I'm on my own, so what???


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> I managed to finish 'Rudolph'


Oh Sharon I love it, love it, You are the best elf. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> OK. I'm on my own, so what???


Hi susan


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:



> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'm on my own, so what???
> 
> 
> 
> Hi susan
Click to expand...

hi Pam


----------



## grandma susan

Hi pam....I've been looking on Ebay for yarn, Like I need it. hahaha. There's nothing doing....


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I'm off to Edinburgh to pick Sophy up from her friends house then drop Rudolph at his new home


----------



## grandma susan

shall I change my deodarant???


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi Susan and Sharon looks like you both are having a good day, anything happening?


----------



## mumtoSophy

Rudolph again!


----------



## mumtoSophy

it's not picking up the colour!

it's a light brown colour on the body and oatmeal on the face


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Susan and Sharon looks like you both are having a good day, anything happening?


I've been sewing and now I'm going to get Sophy xx


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> Rudolph again!


Of course he is, You always do the best, and I am glad to see you post a picture. Miss not seeing them.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> shall I change my deodarant???


sorry!! heehee I've to get her soon I shudne left 5 mins ago! I need to scrape the car


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Susan and Sharon looks like you both are having a good day, anything happening?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sewing and now I'm going to get Sophy xx
Click to expand...

You have a good one girl,and am glad you put him on adv. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Hi pam....I've been looking on Ebay for yarn, Like I need it. hahaha. There's nothing doing....


We all need yarn it good insulation, in the winter, give us something to do.
I am in a bi---- mood today.


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> shall I change my deodarant???
> 
> 
> 
> sorry!! heehee I've to get her soon I shudne left 5 mins ago! I need to scrape the car
Click to expand...

Well you get going girl, and have a good one o.k. arm wraps, Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

I can't beleive your Rudolph Sharon, so much work and so neat. Don't have the patience to do all that mini work.


----------



## pearlone

Hi Pam, Susan and Sharon if you haven't left yet.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi purly, no I've not left...Yarni is about somewhere...Let me look...How are you today then girl....


----------



## grandma susan

Im sat next to a radiator that's gurgling away!!!!!!what a flipping racket!


----------



## pearlone

Having troubles with computer today. Skype not working, DH spent several hours trying to fix, no luck. Had to talk to daughter in Saudi Arabia on phone. Glad we have a carrier that only charges pennies per mins.Loved Sharon's Rudolph. She did a beautiful job. Granma Susan, your GSs sound like lively balls of energy. You need to sit and have a relaxing cup of tea and catch your breathe. I'm with Pam, not in the best of moods today.


----------



## pearlone

How cold is it where you are located???Sun is out but cooler than normal, had heat on awhile this morning.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey Purly, I am cooking today like you did yesterday Artichoke-chicken Pasta in slow cooker. We like to talk about food on here, to make everone else hungrey.


----------



## grandma susan

It's dark, cold and icy...horrible.....My Pc isn't working right today either. It's so darn slow.....My flipping car's not neither. hahaha. but that's another story.....Are you just feeling in that kind of mood? or has someone got to you? join the club...we all seem a bit down today. It's either...hormones, old age, or sheer fed upness hahaha is their such a word. RIGHT. I hereby nominate this evening a a no moan area....Would we have anything to talk about? hahaha


----------



## pearlone

Guess everyone left for now. Till later then.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Guess everyone left for now. Till later then.


No we are still here Purly I will be right back got to check on the wash and susan here too.


----------



## pearlone

Oh glad you all are here.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm here, I'm here.......It's my blessed PC that's not....Stay where you are Purly, don't you dare move....


----------



## grandma susan

Can you believe in 1 day we posted 47 pages hahahaha...of rubbish basically.


----------



## pearlone

I should get your recipe Pam, we are having chicken tonight. Sometimes just get tired of cooking, because I don't know what to cook. Does that make sense? So sorry you are having such miserable weather GranmaSusan.It sucks, as the young kids say, when your car doesn't work properly.It seems it is always something, huh? Like the words sheer fed upness, and yes oldest daughter got to me. Some days can't win, but get the boob prizes.lol


----------



## grandma susan

Well, the oldest daughter can just go and jump....


----------



## pearlone

Wow 47 pages. Pearls of wisdom we are, just others might consider basic rubbish if they are not in the know. lol


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Can you believe in 1 day we posted 47 pages hahahaha...of rubbish basically.


Not all of it???/ :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> Wow 47 pages. Pearls of wisdom we are, just others might consider basic rubbish if they are not in the know. lol


If no one likes it, then I say go find another post or thread or whatever darn thing it's called. I NEVER know what the difference is...I'm going to bed at 9pm. I'm shattered...


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> I should get your recipe Pam, we are having chicken tonight. Sometimes just get tired of cooking, because I don't know what to cook. Does that make sense? So sorry you are having such miserable weather GranmaSusan.It sucks, as the young kids say, when your car doesn't work properly.It seems it is always something, huh? Like the words sheer fed upness, and yes oldest daughter got to me. Some days can't win, but get the boob prizes.lol


I get the same way Purly, but if you stay here long enough, Those lady across the ocean will give you some great ideas. Plus I have notice and you should just cause I mention the slow cooker, we pick up each others ides for the next meal.
Hubby's a pickie eater, if I say we will have this he wants that. :roll:


----------



## pearlone

Haven't sewn son's sweater yet, hands were still too sore yesterday, some better today, so maybe later I can try again. Just had some popcorn, now have kernels stuck in teeth. Nuts!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

what could I eat, I'm a bit peckish.....In fact I'm starving....By the time my boys leave here I'm just about out of food......They are like vultures hahaha...GS2 has been watching his calories he says...(11yr old!)I don't know quite what he means by that! there was no visible signs of that happening.


----------



## theyarnlady

Yuck just like Susan we are cold up here. Your lucky in the winter, nice and warm


----------



## grandma susan

thats it!!!! popcorn.....Oh DH makes some lovely popcorn. I oretend I can't make it as good as him....hahahaha..BRB...need potty break. PAm will explain about potty break at back door, purly, hahaha PAM synopsis please.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Haven't sewn son's sweater yet, hands were still too sore yesterday, some better today, so maybe later I can try again. Just had some popcorn, now have kernels stuck in teeth. Nuts!!!!!!!


sorry am laughing popcorn here we go with food again.and kernels stuck in teeth been there done that.


----------



## pearlone

GrandmaSusan have a good night's rest and I hope you feel less fatigued in the am. It is hard for me when I have had the GSs. I'm tuckered out. I don't ever remember having as much energy at the same ages they are.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 47 pages. Pearls of wisdom we are, just others might consider basic rubbish if they are not in the know. lol
> 
> 
> 
> If no one likes it, then I say go find another post or thread or whatever darn thing it's called. I NEVER know what the difference is...I'm going to bed at 9pm. I'm shattered...
Click to expand...

You must be tired after having the boys and cupboards empty. Can understand why you are woren out. But it's a good tried. That was so funny with the g.s. on today. They are a couple of sweet boys and you can tell they love their grandma.


----------



## theyarnlady

I shall not explain about brb. As I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> GrandmaSusan have a good night's rest and I hope you feel less fatigued in the am. It is hard for me when I have had the GSs. I'm tuckered out. I don't ever remember having as much energy at the same ages they are.


I'm shattered. They are so full of life. I'd rather that than be something wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> GrandmaSusan have a good night's rest and I hope you feel less fatigued in the am. It is hard for me when I have had the GSs. I'm tuckered out. I don't ever remember having as much energy at the same ages they are.


Wouldn't it be nice if we had the energy they have now and they had the energy we feel????


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back......Just had my "happy" pills hahaha...


----------



## pearlone

Pam, the crazy thing about not knowing what to cook is I collect cookbooks. Must have over a 1,000 and I complain I don't know what to cook. hahahaha My Dh just shakes his head.But, I just never seem to have all the ingredients on hand and have to go buy them. I must get better organized.


----------



## grandma susan

Hey purly, if we aren't organised by now, then I guess we never will be. I'm going to have some cheese and crackers now.! A gourmet meal as you can tell.


----------



## pearlone

theyarnlady said:


> I shall not explain about brb. As I see nothing wrong with it.


I know what grandmaSusan's porch breaks or brb's are and that is fine. No explanations required. xx


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> It's dark, cold and icy...horrible.....My Pc isn't working right today either. It's so darn slow.....My flipping car's not neither. hahaha. but that's another story.....Are you just feeling in that kind of mood? or has someone got to you? join the club...we all seem a bit down today. It's either...hormones, old age, or sheer fed upness hahaha is their such a word. RIGHT. I hereby nominate this evening a a no moan area....Would we have anything to talk about? hahaha


Ah lets have a moan, maybe tomorrow will be better. I really do hope the car doesn't cost you a fortune to fix. That why I wanted Hubby to get a new one. It cost to much to fix them,and at least we have a 5 year warrant on this one. Figured we would either be in assited living or dead by then. :XD: :shock:


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> Hey purly, if we aren't organised by now, then I guess we never will be. I'm going to have some cheese and crackers now.! A gourmet meal as you can tell.


I think I was compulsively organized for years, as my job required it, and now in retirement I am rebelling. I am a rebel with a cause, yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Pam, the crazy thing about not knowing what to cook is I collect cookbooks. Must have over a 1,000 and I complain I don't know what to cook. hahahaha My Dh just shakes his head.But, I just never seem to have all the ingredients on hand and have to go buy them. I must get better organized.


Have the same thing here lady, cookbooks up the waze, and never have ingredients to make what I want to make, and off to the store. Don't get organized, then I will have no one to tell it too.
Susan great, cheese, have some smoked chedder here. See what I mean Purly, they say food and off we go to get something to eat, or just drowl alot.


----------



## pearlone

Why do car garages cost so much money for car repairs, no matter what country you are in?????? Sometimes the work isn't always as good as the price.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey purly, if we aren't organised by now, then I guess we never will be. I'm going to have some cheese and crackers now.! A gourmet meal as you can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was compulsively organized for years, as my job required it, and now in retirement I am rebelling. I am a rebel with a cause, yeah!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Had the same problem long ago, now I am a compulsive disogranizer> It makes life interesting when I have to find things. You will have to forgive my slowness some times as I have to look up words in dictionary. Can't spell wroth a dime either now. :XD: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm licking my ;lips (NOT), if that's my meal then all I can say is I've had it.DH is watching top gear. Do you have any programes like this. It's all about cars, OBTW, I think DH want's a new car aswell. If it costs too much to mend. It's 4 yr old now. He'll have to remember we are on the pension now.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Why do car garages cost so much money for car repairs, no matter what country you are in?????? Sometimes the work isn't always as good as the price.


NOt only that some of them don't do the work they charge for, so you end up with the same problem and empty pockets to.


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> Why do car garages cost so much money for car repairs, no matter what country you are in?????? Sometimes the work isn't always as good as the price.


It's worse still when DH is a qualified machanic/engineer. Trouble with these new ones is that everything is computorised and coded. SO, it's not easy for anyone to mend their own car anymore. :thumbdown:


----------



## pearlone

I like it better being disorganized. Spontaneous suits me fine. Don't worry about your spelling Pam. If you can overlook my bloopers I won't notice any you may have. We are apparently on the same wave length and will understand each other just fine.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I'm licking my ;lips (NOT), if that's my meal then all I can say is I've had it.DH is watching top gear. Do you have any programes like this. It's all about cars, OBTW, I think DH want's a new car aswell. If it costs too much to mend. It's 4 yr old now. He'll have to remember we are on the pension now.


Yes we do and hubby is either on that or football.
I know we were the same way here Susan, But after spending over 1,000 dollars in repairs couldn't see how we could not afford to get one. But like you we are on what you would call a
a pension too. So had to make a choose either keep getting it fix and loose that or get a new one and pay for that. At least with the new one the fix is on them for 5 years,and not out of pocket. Just a hard chose to make. Tit for TAt.


----------



## grandma susan

Who need to spell.....


----------



## grandma susan

Some of our cars in this country now carry a 7 yr guarantee. Well, you can't afford not to be tempted. This car we got only had a 3yr warranty, and here we are at 4 probably having to pay for it. Oh, Bugger!


----------



## pearlone

Actually GS we have top gear here and some type of auto auction my husband likes to watch. I have no idea why. Boring!!! Are cars there as expensive as they are here? The only time we were in England was to change planes. A neat bus took us from Gatwick to Heathrow. It was about an hour I guess and none of the cars on the roadway looked familiar to me. Different makes and model and some very small looking cars.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do car garages cost so much money for car repairs, no matter what country you are in?????? Sometimes the work isn't always as good as the price.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worse still when DH is a qualified machanic/engineer. Trouble with these new ones is that everything is computorised and coded. SO, it's not easy for anyone to mend their own car anymore. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for your hubby, all that knowlege and can't use because of new cars and way they are set up. It takes a scien tist to figure out whats wrong.


----------



## grandma susan

Yes cars a expensive here. I'm going off to bed now, you two! I can't stand this TV any more and I'm tired. Might I see you both tomorrow?


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> I like it better being disorganized. Spontaneous suits me fine. Don't worry about your spelling Pam. If you can overlook my bloopers I won't notice any you may have. We are apparently on the same wave length and will understand each other just fine.


Oh best be careful with wave length on here when Susan goes off for meeting people and you get on her wave link, you will pee your tena's. Thank goodness I have a bathroom near, and I sincerly mean this, there have been times I have had tears running down my eyes, laughing so hard I have to make a run for the bathroom,and nothing had best be in my way.


----------



## pearlone

My Dh loves the sports of football and baseball. I like football, not baseball. It seems the players waste alot of time and they are always spitting and readjusting themselves, if you know what I mean. Just this past year I have gotten interested in soccer. Loved watching the world cup, except for the racket in the background from whatever those whistles were.


----------



## grandma susan

night night. My hot water bottled is filled hahahahaha


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Yes cars a expensive here. I'm going off to bed now, you two! I can't stand this TV any more and I'm tired. Might I see you both tomorrow?


Good night dear lady and thanks for your help today , I love you. arm wraps, Pam


----------



## grandma susan

I love you too Pam.....night night to you both, I've enjoyed my chat.... xx


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> My Dh loves the sports of football and baseball. I like football, not baseball. It seems the players waste alot of time and they are always spitting and readjusting themselves, if you know what I mean. Just this past year I have gotten interested in soccer. Loved watching the world cup, except for the racket in the background from whatever those whistles were.


I just wish they would give them all a ball to play with, and then they could go home. Hubby is an arm chair referre here. Yes I know what you mean about spit and adjusting. :roll:


----------



## pearlone

I know what you mean about GS making you laugh till you cry and your tena's get dribbled on.My Dh said to tell you Packers are getting beat. Back to GS ability to make us laugh. When I would peek in she cheered me up many a day and she was unaware how much she was doing for me.She lifted my spirit, as did all you lovely ladies on this site.


----------



## pearlone

Good night Susan, sleep well and have pleasant dreams.


----------



## mumtoSophy

pearlone said:


> Good night Susan, sleep well and have pleasant dreams.


night xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

just been to deliver Rudolph and the recipient is over the moon 

she loves him to bits!!


----------



## theyarnlady

Well Purly I have to go off to, and finish the work around here and get some knitting done on christmas gifts. It has been very nice chatting with you today you have a goodnight, as you are an hour ahead of me and Susan is about 5 or 6. So all have a good night and will try and ee you tomorrow. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> I know what you mean about GS making you laugh till you cry and your tena's get dribbled on.My Dh said to tell you Packers are getting beat. Back to GS ability to make us laugh. When I would peek in she cheered me up many a day and she was unaware how much she was doing for me.She lifted my spirit, as did all you lovely ladies on this site.


I was about to leave and now have the giggles no wonder there is so much lyelling iln living room. :XD: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> just been to deliver Rudolph and the recipient is over the moon
> 
> she loves him to bits!!


Of course she would you always do wonderful work. You had another busy day girl how are you feeling?


----------



## pearlone

I have loved talking with you and GS, and you have both put me in a better frame of mind. I need to go and get a few chores done and then start preparation for our dinner. Maybe wind pudding. No work, no fuss.lol Talk with you later.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just been to deliver Rudolph and the recipient is over the moon
> 
> she loves him to bits!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she would you always do wonderful work. You had another busy day girl how are you feeling?
Click to expand...

I'm good 

need chocolate tho have to go get some


----------



## pearlone

Your Rudolph is precious. What a lovely job you did and I am sure your friend was thrilled.


----------



## mumtoSophy

pearlone said:


> Your Rudolph is precious. What a lovely job you did and I am sure your friend was thrilled.


thanks Purly 
its an alan dart pattern  one of the other girls on here (Mcpasty) Ann
gave it to me and my friend bought the wool so I could do it for her


----------



## theyarnlady

Purly don't know if you have seen Sharon's Rudolph she made for a friend,she also did my avartar spelled wrong. Its a christmas pudding she does such marvlous things, and she post them too. If you haven't see Rudolph you must go back some pages and have a look at it. She won't brag about it herself, so I will do it for her.
oophs you already saw it.


----------



## mumtoSophy

I reaaaaaallllllllllly want some ice-cream but I have none in  

so It'll have to be chocolate  maybe a hot chocolate with a bar of chocolate


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> Purly don't know if you have seen Sharon's Rudolph she made for a friend,she also did my avartar spelled wrong. Its a christmas pudding she does such marvlous things, and she post them too. If you haven't see Rudolph you must go back some pages and have a look at it. She won't brag about it herself, so I will do it for her.
> oophs you already saw it.


aw pam  you are too kind!


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just been to deliver Rudolph and the recipient is over the moon
> 
> she loves him to bits!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she would you always do wonderful work. You had another busy day girl how are you feeling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good
> 
> need chocolate tho have to go get some
Click to expand...

She also really likes her chocolate. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> I reaaaaaallllllllllly want some ice-cream but I have none in
> 
> so It'll have to be chocolate  maybe a hot chocolate with a bar of chocolate


She is really a chocola holic. :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just been to deliver Rudolph and the recipient is over the moon
> 
> she loves him to bits!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she would you always do wonderful work. You had another busy day girl how are you feeling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good
> 
> need chocolate tho have to go get some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She also really likes her chocolate. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

heehee! I like anything sweet :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reaaaaaallllllllllly want some ice-cream but I have none in
> 
> so It'll have to be chocolate  maybe a hot chocolate with a bar of chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> She is really a chocola holic. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

oh definately!


----------



## theyarnlady

Have to go for a bit or I will not get done what needs to be done. Be back in a bit. So much for leaveing.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> Have to go for a bit or I will not get done what needs to be done. Be back in a bit. So much for leaveing.


I need to go make sure Sophy has school uniform in her cupboard for tomorrow if not I'll have to iron something :roll:

back in a wee bit!!


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reaaaaaallllllllllly want some ice-cream but I have none in
> 
> so It'll have to be chocolate  maybe a hot chocolate with a bar of chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> She is really a chocola holic. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh definately!
Click to expand...

see what did I tell you she even admits it we will have to do an intervention, but then we would have to eat all her chocolate to help her, and then we would all be in the same boat


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh sorry purly you have left, hope you have will have a good night.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oophs now Sharon is gone have a good nite Sharon.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well guess I have no excuse so will go get work done.


----------



## nitz8catz

Looks like everyone left while I was doing catch up. Just finished wrapping the last of the Christmas presents. Now it's just food to prepare. My chocolate cherry fruitcakes are alcoholling ? Nicely. The cats love present wrapping. They were playing in the wrapping paper and chasing the bows.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm just taking a tea break. Then I get to figure out to put the new phone on the wall. Had to be a wall mount. Little mum is sitting in the comfy chair trying out a new massager that she got. Thing is making a racket but she says it feels like someone is hitting your back. Not like the vibrator ones. Too loud for me. The thing moves on it's own too. Shadow kitty was going to attack it. It does look like something alive.


----------



## linkan

HIYA GS 1 & 2 !!   

Gsusan they are too cute ! 

 

Im off to go to the grocery store .. 
Admin says that they already posted the link on the old thread , so anyone who made our postings thier normal read will be able to find us here  

Sharon your Rudolph is of course BRILLIANT    !! Oh my what a cutie pie  

Ok gotta run , talk to you all soon 
look forward to the GS's popping in with Gramma


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Looks like everyone left while I was doing catch up. Just finished wrapping the last of the Christmas presents. Now it's just food to prepare. My chocolate cherry fruitcakes are alcoholling ? Nicely. The cats love present wrapping. They were playing in the wrapping paper and chasing the bows.


Hi Nitzi, I'm here. Been having a ripping time - Mr Ps sock, turned the heel ok and then lost concerntration -quite xcommon with me. How are you today? xx


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> I managed to finish 'Rudolph'


He is beautiful, I am starting to see the joy of toy making :roll: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

I just got an email from my car dealer sayingI I could trade my car in for a new one and only pay $40 more per pay than I am now. But that $40 is paying something else so I can't do it. I've got a Honda civic. The maintenance is a little more expensive. But everyone tells me that the hondas last linger. My BIL got over 400 K kms on his before someone hit it. This one should last to 300 before I have body problems. Too much salt. But would rather have that than ice. Mum is holding up a screwdriver. I have to go work on the phone now. Talk to SOMEBODY later.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to finish 'Rudolph'
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful, I am starting to see the joy of toy making :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Judi, Is it Monday already. How are you, have you had some sleep? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone left while I was doing catch up. Just finished wrapping the last of the Christmas presents. Now it's just food to prepare. My chocolate cherry fruitcakes are alcoholling ? Nicely. The cats love present wrapping. They were playing in the wrapping paper and chasing the bows.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, I'm here. Been having a ripping time - Mr Ps sock, turned the heel ok and then lost concerntration -quite xcommon with me. How are you today? xx
Click to expand...

My half socks are still sitting here. I'm thinking I can get to them next weekend since christmas shopping all done. Mum is trying to wipe banana off fluffy. Cat thinks banana is cat food!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone left while I was doing catch up. Just finished wrapping the last of the Christmas presents. Now it's just food to prepare. My chocolate cherry fruitcakes are alcoholling ? Nicely. The cats love present wrapping. They were playing in the wrapping paper and chasing the bows.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, I'm here. Been having a ripping time - Mr Ps sock, turned the heel ok and then lost concerntration -quite xcommon with me. How are you today? xx
Click to expand...

Hi Purple, thought I was here alone, just doing a little catch up. I was trying to knit my top last night & had the same fun as you ...... Thought about leaving the lack of concentration bit, but it just looked too wrong ......... Had to reverse knit 2/3 of my work. Then lost the pattern for a while, computer decided I didn't need it hahaha


----------



## nitz8catz

I really have to go now. Little mum is on a stool with the screwdriver!


----------



## PurpleFi

My half socks are still sitting here. I'm thinking I can get to them next weekend since christmas shopping all done. Mum is trying to wipe banana off fluffy. Cat thinks banana is cat food![/quote]

I had a ginger cat that loved marmalade! Give you Mum a hug from a mad English woman.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I really have to go now. Little mum is on a stool with the screwdriver!


What is she doing up there?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to finish 'Rudolph'
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful, I am starting to see the joy of toy making :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi, Is it Monday already. How are you, have you had some sleep? xx
Click to expand...

It is 7:20am Monday morning. I have had a wonderful 5 hours of sleep, would have slept longer, except alarm went for my meds, could go back to bed, but it is so lovely at this hour of the morning, only me awake, DH back at work, DD still asleep ....... So peaceful ....... No tv, yet :thumbup:

How are you, are you getting near bed time? I thought I had missed everyone. It was nice talking to Susan's GS's last night


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Purple, thought I was here alone, just doing a little catch up. I was trying to knit my top last night & had the same fun as you ...... Thought about leaving the lack of concentration bit, but it just looked too wrong ......... Had to reverse knit 2/3 of my work. Then lost the pattern for a while, computer decided I didn't need it hahaha[/quote]

Got back to where I did the heel, now follow the pattern and not do what I feel like. Will try and knit and KP at the same time. :roll: Gotta get these socks finished cos Mr P wants to wear them Christmas day.


----------



## PurpleFi

It is 7:20am Monday morning. I have had a wonderful 5 hours of sleep, would have slept longer, except alarm went for my meds, could go back to bed, but it is so lovely at this hour of the morning, only me awake, DH back at work, DD still asleep ....... So peaceful ....... No tv, yet :thumbup:[/quote]

I'll write in whispers then


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> It is 7:20am Monday morning. I have had a wonderful 5 hours of sleep, would have slept longer, except alarm went for my meds, could go back to bed, but it is so lovely at this hour of the morning, only me awake, DH back at work, DD still asleep ....... So peaceful ....... No tv, yet :thumbup:


I'll write in whispers then[/quote]

Yes, I'm whispering also .... Even big pup is sitting on my lap quietly looking out the door, watching the world ...... She is usually trying to groom me, but she is being gentle this morning :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is 7:20am Monday morning. I have had a wonderful 5 hours of sleep, would have slept longer, except alarm went for my meds, could go back to bed, but it is so lovely at this hour of the morning, only me awake, DH back at work, DD still asleep ....... So peaceful ....... No tv, yet :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll write in whispers then
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm whispering also .... Even big pup is sitting on my lap quietly looking out the door, watching the world ...... She is usually trying to groom me, but she is being gentle this morning :lol:[/quote]

It's minus two and a half here at the moment, but the forecasters say it's going to warm up during the week. Has your flood gone now?


----------



## Xiang

I am waiting for the mail to be sorted at the post office, I have some books & more yarn coming, but I am waiting for the books, so that I can get started on projects for next year ....... Ssssshhhhhh .......... This lot is coming from the book depository, so am hoping it comes before Christmas.

I would love to get my knitting out, but Mint likes to investigate the lovely smell of the animal fibres ....... She thinks it is hers, & tries to take it out of my hands, so no knitting yet :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

I would love to get my knitting out, but Mint likes to investigate the lovely smell of the animal fibres ....... She thinks it is hers, & tries to take it out of my hands, so no knitting yet :XD:[/quote]

I couold never knit with alpaca when my cat was around, He used to go crazy.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm whispering also .... Even big pup is sitting on my lap quietly looking out the door, watching the world ...... She is usually trying to groom me, but she is being gentle this morning :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's minus two and a half here at the moment, but the forecasters say it's going to warm up during the week. Has your flood gone now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the flood has gone to more deserving fields. We are left with a very soggy yard, for the next few days ... Until the sun bakes it again. I think we might be getting a foolish damp Christmas this year. It definitely goes in cycles, we had this kind of weather pattern about 22 years ago, & previous to that when I was 16, but the news & weather people seem to have forgotten beyond last year ...... They keep saying how unusual the weather is this year, & blaming it on the "Greenhouse Effect" & "Global warming". The weather is following a pattern that is older than recorded history & the bowfins are ignoring that fact & sewing seeds of fear  ..... Got carried away, sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Yes, the flood has gone to more deserving fields. We are left with a very soggy yard, for the next few days ... Until the sun bakes it again. I think we might be getting a foolish damp Christmas this year. It definitely goes in cycles, we had this kind of weather pattern about 22 years ago, & previous to that when I was 16, but the news & weather people seem to have forgotten beyond last year ...... They keep saying how unusual the weather is this year, & blaming it on the "Greenhouse Effect" & "Global warming". The weather is following a pattern that is older than recorded history & the bowfins are ignoring that fact & sewing seeds of fear  ..... Got carried away, sorry[/quote]

Don't apologies. I totally know where you are coming from Why don't they just realize that there is global change, always has been and always will. All the global warming caused by man is a load of rubbish. Well that's what I think.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Yes, the flood has gone to more deserving fields. We are left with a very soggy yard, for the next few days ... Until the sun bakes it again. I think we might be getting a foolish damp Christmas this year. It definitely goes in cycles, we had this kind of weather pattern about 22 years ago, & previous to that when I was 16, but the news & weather people seem to have forgotten beyond last year ...... They keep saying how unusual the weather is this year, & blaming it on the "Greenhouse Effect" & "Global warming". The weather is following a pattern that is older than recorded history & the bowfins are ignoring that fact & sewing seeds of fear  ..... Got carried away, sorry


Don't apologies. I totally know where you are coming from Why don't they just realize that there is global change, always has been and always will. All the global warming caused by man is a load of rubbish. Well that's what I think.[/quote]

I agreee with you, dad was always talking about the stupidity of the boffins also, there is a site he used to go on, that would put all the evidence of the history of the weather patterns, k give information disproving all of the scare mongering of the "Environmentalists" around the world. They are wasting money that could be better employed elsewhere


----------



## PurpleFi

I agreee with you, dad was always talking about the stupidity of the boffins also, there is a site he used to go on, that would put all the evidence of the history of the weather patterns, k give information disproving all of the scare mongering of the "Environmentalists" around the world. They are wasting money that could be better employed elsewhere[/quote]

Seems so obvious to us. Perhaps we should run the world. Teach everyone to knit. What do you think?


----------



## Xiang

BRB, need to find puppy toy & get something warmer on


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> BRB, need to find puppy toy & get something warmer on


Ok, are you feelingcold?


----------



## mumtoSophy

evening purple and Judi


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> evening purple and Judi


Hi Sharon, How you doing. Stuffed yourself with chocolate, I've had my daily fix of butterscotch icecream. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I agreee with you, dad was always talking about the stupidity of the boffins also, there is a site he used to go on, that would put all the evidence of the history of the weather patterns, k give information disproving all of the scare mongering of the "Environmentalists" around the world. They are wasting money that could be better employed elsewhere


Seems so obvious to us. Perhaps we should run the world. Teach everyone to knit. What do you think?[/quote]

Sounds like a plan. I think the pollies get to tense & also get too full of their own importance, they don't consider anything else


----------



## mumtoSophy

I want to go to bed but I have to wait up on the washing machine finishing!
as Sophy stayed at my mums yesterday and had been in Edinburgh all day I didn't get her dirty washing until tonight so I needed her white stuff to get a load done
and bec hubby hasn't been at work all week no white shirts to make up a load!!
so when it's finished I'll stick it on the airer and I'll iron a shirt in the morning for her I hate doing that I like them all done by sunday night but as she's not been in I couldn't get it done!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening purple and Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How you doing. Stuffed yourself with chocolate, I've had my daily fix of butterscotch icecream. xx
Click to expand...

I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> I want to go to bed but I have to wait up on the washing machine finishing!
> as Sophy stayed at my mums yesterday and had been in Edinburgh all day I didn't get her dirty washing until tonight so I needed her white stuff to get a load done
> and bec hubby hasn't been at work all week no white shirts to make up a load!!
> so when it's finished I'll stick it on the airer and I'll iron a shirt in the morning for her I hate doing that I like them all done by sunday night but as she's not been in I couldn't get it done!


Poor thing, one of my DD's just bought a washer drier & she loves it, makes her life so much easier, especially whie Tena neice is a little sick


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to bed but I have to wait up on the washing machine finishing!
> as Sophy stayed at my mums yesterday and had been in Edinburgh all day I didn't get her dirty washing until tonight so I needed her white stuff to get a load done
> and bec hubby hasn't been at work all week no white shirts to make up a load!!
> so when it's finished I'll stick it on the airer and I'll iron a shirt in the morning for her I hate doing that I like them all done by sunday night but as she's not been in I couldn't get it done!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, one of my DD's just bought a washer drier & she loves it, makes her life so much easier, especially whie Tena neice is a little sick
Click to expand...

i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers


----------



## PurpleFi

I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate![/quote]

It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers
> 
> 
> 
> That is what DD3 does, DD4 did that before Tena neice was born, but GD5 is going through clothes faster than they are drying lol, she was running out of clothes for her
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!


It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.[/quote]

it says 5 mins to go :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers
> 
> 
> 
> That is what DD3 does, DD4 did that before Tena neice was born, but GD5 is going through clothes faster than they are drying lol, she was running out of clothes for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never had one when Sophy was little but yes they are great!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.
Click to expand...

it says 5 mins to go :XD:[/quote]

Chocolate is good for substitution


----------



## mumtoSophy

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.
Click to expand...

it says 5 mins to go :XD:[/quote]

I've never tried butterscotch flavour I don't think!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.
Click to expand...

it says 5 mins to go :XD:[/quote]

Not too long then. Must go to bed soon as the grand children are staying Tuesday night so got to get my strength up.xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says 5 mins to go :XD:
Click to expand...

Chocolate is good for substitution[/quote]

it was very nice :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says 5 mins to go :XD:
Click to expand...

Not too long then. Must go to bed soon as the grand children are staying Tuesday night so got to get my strength up.xx[/quote]

ok sleep tight xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

yay machine is finished!

i'm off to empty the machine then to bed!!!


night xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

ok sleep tight xxx[/quote]

You too Sharon. Have a good sleep. WHen does Sophy break up?
Love and hugs xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says 5 mins to go :XD:
Click to expand...

Not too long then. Must go to bed soon as the grand children are staying Tuesday night so got to get my strength up.xx[/quote]

Yes, I will have to get moving soon, & get ready for the day. It is quite cool ATM, but will warm up, so best to get things done before it gets too warm. My washing is almost done, just need to bring some in, so that this lot can be hung out ...... I hate to waste the sunshine :roll: :lol:

Have a good sleep you two, Purple ..... Enjoy the GK's tomorrow. I am having 3 of mine on Thursday night. DD5 has to go to her sisters, so that I have the bed space :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> yay machine is finished!
> 
> i'm off to empty the machine then to bed!!!
> 
> night xxx


Night Sharon, sleep well


----------



## Xiang

And to all, a good night <3 xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm on and everyone is off, again. I'm gonna have to change my routine. Phone disaster averted. The new phone is up but the answering machine man still sounds like he has a stuffed nose so now it's Bell Telephone's problem. They charge just to look into it, so we're going to wait until after Christmas. Checked with mum's Stuart and he says the line is clear now, no more crackles, so the new phone was good for that.


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy, your Rudolph looks so cute. Are you going to make the rest of the team? Dasher, dancer, prancer, blitzen, ....
Too fiddly for my fingers. You're great.


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted Ice-cream earlier but not got any in! so I settled for chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably cold enough for me to send you icecream without it melting! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the washing machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it says 5 mins to go :XD:
Click to expand...

I've never tried butterscotch flavour I don't think![/quote]

Ice cream talk! I'm going to have a Magnum and knit some more of the mohair. I was going to use it as a scarflette but it's too scratchy, so..... have to make another one as soon as this one is finished.


----------



## Butterfly1943

Good job. He is sooo cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly1943

Butterfly1943 said:


> Good job. He is sooo cute. :thumbup:


Sorry hit reply instead of quote reply. I'm referring to Rudolph.


----------



## Xiang

Butterfly1943 said:


> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. He is sooo cute. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry hit reply instead of quote reply. I'm referring to Rudolph.
Click to expand...

Hello butterfly, welcome.


----------



## patrican

Butterfly1943 said:


> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. He is sooo cute. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry hit reply instead of quote reply. I'm referring to Rudolph.
Click to expand...

Hi Julia, welcome aboard. I'm one of the few awake on here as I'm in Australia. You will find that nobody makes any sense :-D


----------



## Xiang

jorens53 said:


> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. He is sooo cute. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry hit reply instead of quote reply. I'm referring to Rudolph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello butterfly, welcome.
Click to expand...

Happy birthday for the 13th, hope it was a good one


----------



## Xiang

Well, I am signing off for the day now, must get on with the daily chores. Have a great day.


----------



## Butterfly1943

jorens53 said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. He is sooo cute. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry hit reply instead of quote reply. I'm referring to Rudolph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello butterfly, welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday for the 13th, hope it was a good one
Click to expand...

It was a good one. Thanks. I'm getting off now too. Been all day reading this thread. I thought spending 3 hours a day was a lot. :roll: :lol:


----------



## pearlone

Hi Butterfly
I know you can really spend alot of time reading and talking on the forum.I see you are from Michigan. How is your weather there. Any snow? Happy to say Florida is full of sunshine.lol It is nice to make your acquaintence.


----------



## Butterfly1943

Hi Pearlone, We've had a couple of dustings of snow, but no big snowfall yet. We've had lots of rain though. Didn't listen to the weather today but the weather channel on computer is forecasting rain for Tuesday. Don't know if we will have it for Christmas or not.


----------



## Butterfly1943

I'm off to bed now. Later.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> ok sleep tight xxx


You too Sharon. Have a good sleep. WHen does Sophy break up?
Love and hugs xx[/quote]

Sophy breaks up Thursday lunchtime


----------



## mumtoSophy

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy, your Rudolph looks so cute. Are you going to make the rest of the team? Dasher, dancer, prancer, blitzen, ....
> Too fiddly for my fingers. You're great.


definately not!!! :shock: too much work to make them all!


----------



## mumtoSophy

Butterfly1943 said:


> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. He is sooo cute. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry hit reply instead of quote reply. I'm referring to Rudolph.
Click to expand...

thanks it's Alan Dart


----------



## mumtoSophy

Butterfly1943 said:


> Good job. He is sooo cute. :thumbup:


hi welcome to madness


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning all...It's 6am, I'm up before God today. I think I've been hit by a truck!, I hurt! Bones are bad today! I gave up trying to sleep. the world is quiet, It's nice. I've a busy day ahead of me and a car that breaks down over and over sgain. I keep dreaming about babies.I'll do catch up because none of you are here. My foreign friends must be having a sleep, for a change.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all...It's 6am, I'm up before God today. I think I've been hit by a truck!, I hurt! Bones are bad today! I gave up trying to sleep. the world is quiet, It's nice. I've a busy day ahead of me and a car that breaks down over and over sgain. I keep dreaming about babies.I'll do catch up because none of you are here. My foreign friends must be having a sleep, for a change.


I'm here


----------



## missylam

Okay what did I miss out on?


----------



## mumtoSophy

missylam said:


> Okay what did I miss out on?


just chit-chat


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry, sharon I was catching up. Are you OK? Is it cold for your bones too?


----------



## grandma susan

Hello missylam and welcome.


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm whispering also .... Even big pup is sitting on my lap quietly looking out the door, watching the world ...... She is usually trying to groom me, but she is being gentle this morning :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's minus two and a half here at the moment, but the forecasters say it's going to warm up during the week. Has your flood gone now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the flood has gone to more deserving fields. We are left with a very soggy yard, for the next few days ... Until the sun bakes it again. I think we might be getting a foolish damp Christmas this year. It definitely goes in cycles, we had this kind of weather pattern about 22 years ago, & previous to that when I was 16, but the news & weather people seem to have forgotten beyond last year ...... They keep saying how unusual the weather is this year, & blaming it on the "Greenhouse Effect" & "Global warming". The weather is following a pattern that is older than recorded history & the bowfins are ignoring that fact & sewing seeds of fear  ..... Got carried away, sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think all this recycling and everyting else is a way of making money. A lot of old cobblers ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Sorry, sharon I was catching up. Are you OK? Is it cold for your bones too?


yup! it's trying to snow here but it's really wet! it's forecast bleugh


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to bed but I have to wait up on the washing machine finishing!
> as Sophy stayed at my mums yesterday and had been in Edinburgh all day I didn't get her dirty washing until tonight so I needed her white stuff to get a load done
> and bec hubby hasn't been at work all week no white shirts to make up a load!!
> so when it's finished I'll stick it on the airer and I'll iron a shirt in the morning for her I hate doing that I like them all done by sunday night but as she's not been in I couldn't get it done!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, one of my DD's just bought a washer drier & she loves it, makes her life so much easier, especially whie Tena neice is a little sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers
Click to expand...

I have a built in washer /dryer. I only ever use the dryer for socks and pants in the winter! I like clothes out on the line in the wind.


----------



## mumtoSophy

gtg get Sophy's breakfast 

back soon


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all...It's 6am, I'm up before God today. I think I've been hit by a truck!, I hurt! Bones are bad today! I gave up trying to sleep. the world is quiet, It's nice. I've a busy day ahead of me and a car that breaks down over and over sgain. I keep dreaming about babies.I'll do catch up because none of you are here. My foreign friends must be having a sleep, for a change.


Hi Susan, this foreign friend is waiting for tea to cook, & trying to plan my holiday. So sorry you are feeling pain, & why are you dreaming of babes, is there something you want to tell us?????????? :XD: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm whispering also .... Even big pup is sitting on my lap quietly looking out the door, watching the world ...... She is usually trying to groom me, but she is being gentle this morning :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's minus two and a half here at the moment, but the forecasters say it's going to warm up during the week. Has your flood gone now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the flood has gone to more deserving fields. We are left with a very soggy yard, for the next few days ... Until the sun bakes it again. I think we might be getting a foolish damp Christmas this year. It definitely goes in cycles, we had this kind of weather pattern about 22 years ago, & previous to that when I was 16, but the news & weather people seem to have forgotten beyond last year ...... They keep saying how unusual the weather is this year, & blaming it on the "Greenhouse Effect" & "Global warming". The weather is following a pattern that is older than recorded history & the bowfins are ignoring that fact & sewing seeds of fear  ..... Got carried away, sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think all this recycling and everyting else is a way of making money. A lot of old cobblers ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it is saving any money for anyone, the disposal of rubbish keeps going up & they won't let us burn the stuff anymore either
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, one of my DD's just bought a washer drier & she loves it, makes her life so much easier, especially whie Tena neice is a little sick
> 
> 
> 
> i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a built in washer /dryer. I only ever use the dryer for socks and pants in the winter! I like clothes out on the line in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't own a drier, I have enough sunshine, here. If I had weather like you lot have, I think I would get one, tho
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Judi. It's sooooo cold here. The paikillers are starting to kick in. Thank goodness. I usually do get very pained after I've had the boys stay. But, it's worth it. What holiday are you planning?


----------



## grandma susan

Have you gone on holiday?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Have you gone on holiday?


Not yet, we head out on Boxing Day & we will be touring along the Great Ocean Road, then travelling back overland after about 10 days. I am trying to find good places to check out, & stay each nit


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi. It's sooooo cold here. The paikillers are starting to kick in. Thank goodness. I usually do get very pained after I've had the boys stay. But, it's worth it. What holiday are you planning?


3 of my GK's were going to stay over on Thursday, but I have an early appointment, & I think it might have been too early for DD & her partner, so now they will stay with their Nanna  ........ I was looking forward to it. Will now make arrangements for a visit after we get home


----------



## grandma susan

Is it normal practice for Austrailians to holiday over the Christmas?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Is it normal practice for Austrailians to holiday over the Christmas?


Yeah, but it depends on when their annual leave is due. For construction workers, a lot of sites shut down at this time. We haven't been away from home together for longer than a day, so we are grabbing this opportunity while DDis home from uni? The schools are also shut til the end of January, so it is the perfect time, there is over a month of holidays for the kids


----------



## grandma susan

You do right girl, Sorry I took so long to reply, I didn't refresh the page again hahaha...There's little hope for me. Will you stop in hotels or do you have a caravan?


----------



## Xiang

No caravan, too many idiots on the roads here. We will be using motels & caravan parks. They are quite reasonable prices, & most even have a spa or a swimming pool, if they aren't near the ocean


----------



## grandma susan

You see that's 'cos you get good weather. We can never plan much like that. We never know what to pack to wear!, one days, warm and the next we need a vest on!. We borrow DS's caravan from March to Nov. and try and go away once a month for 4 days. The annual holiday was usually spent in the USA but now we are into retirement it won't be so affordable.


----------



## Xiang

Our food is ready now, teatime in Australia, so will be back later, if you haven't gone out. Take care Susan <3 xoxo


----------



## linkan

Good Morning GSusan , sorry your hurting .. its 2:40 am here


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Linky... No sleep I see? I don't know how you cope. I'm so knackered after little sleep today. I'm dreading the day ahead. I don't think I'm in a fantastic mood


----------



## grandma susan

What did you mean in your post about ADMIN linking our site to this one?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> What did you mean in your post about ADMIN linking our site to this one?


If you go to Good Morning All .. the last post has a link telling anyone looking for us where we are here .. they can just click on the link and they will be here with us 

I know some read and takes them awhile to actually talk to us , I hope you didnt mind , i thought it would be good to do .. It says the continuation of the thread is ... and then has the link here


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Morning Linky... No sleep I see? I don't know how you cope. I'm so knackered after little sleep today. I'm dreading the day ahead. I don't think I'm in a fantastic mood


Im not either , head hurts , tooth aches , and then there is the regular pains .....

*grumble ,sniff


----------



## linkan

I did finish my Mom's tote for Christmas a minute ago .. its so not perfect as it is my first quilted bag , but i guess it will do lol 

wanna see it ?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you mean in your post about ADMIN linking our site to this one?
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to Good Morning All .. the last post has a link telling anyone looking for us where we are here .. they can just click on the link and they will be here with us
> 
> I know some read and takes them awhile to actually talk to us , I hope you didnt mind , i thought it would be good to do .. It says the continuation of the thread is ... and then has the link here
Click to expand...

I think that is good of them don't you???


----------



## linkan

If they had been able to do that sooner with the link , everyone would have been able to find us even if we missed someone lol

It was nice that they did it though


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you mean in your post about ADMIN linking our site to this one?
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to Good Morning All .. the last post has a link telling anyone looking for us where we are here .. they can just click on the link and they will be here with us
> 
> I know some read and takes them awhile to actually talk to us , I hope you didnt mind , i thought it would be good to do .. It says the continuation of the thread is ... and then has the link here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is good of them don't you???
Click to expand...

Yup , i asked them what we should do and they said open a new thread and we will post a link , you opened the thread , i sent them the link , and tateehhee


----------



## grandma susan

I,ve just had a look. I think I'll thank admin, maybe, Yes I want to see your tote. Do you REALLY have to ask me....hahaha...


----------



## linkan

I saw your little GS's were here yesterday  
They were adorable by the way  
Im sorry i missed them ... 

Tell them Linky says Hello next time


----------



## linkan

loading lol ...


----------



## grandma susan

There doesn't seem to be admin on at the moment.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I saw your little GS's were here yesterday
> They were adorable by the way
> Im sorry i missed them ...
> 
> Tell them Linky says Hello next time


they are terrors. ahahah..I thought I'd better get them off once GS2 decided to join. they would more than likely get daft and I didn't want them to spoil our post. The girls were lovely to them. GS1 was most impressed at how fast we typed. :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> There doesn't seem to be admin on at the moment.


I sent them messages and they responded whenever one was online .. that is why the link didnt go on till later , they couldnt find you and sent me a message , so i sent the link in another message lol and when they got that one , they posted the link and PM'd me that they did it , I thanked them a few times lol but go for it


----------



## grandma susan

WOW, you're so flaming clever. I'm not at all like you and the others. Knitting is all I do now, and I MUST have a pattern. I'm not creative at all. You've made it look very proffesional. Your mam is going to love it.I really AM impresed love.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your little GS's were here yesterday
> They were adorable by the way
> Im sorry i missed them ...
> 
> Tell them Linky says Hello next time
> 
> 
> 
> they are terrors. ahahah..I thought I'd better get them off once GS2 decided to join. they would more than likely get daft and I didn't want them to spoil our post. The girls were lovely to them. GS1 was most impressed at how fast we typed. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yea lol , i saw that , it was cute , I like how GS1 hugged his gramma for purple  he should hug you at least once for all of us now and then for himself too ... or maybe for him and then us ... idk ... either way you will spend an hour just getting hugs  cant beat that


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> WOW, you're so flaming clever. I'm not at all like you and the others. Knitting is all I do now, and I MUST have a pattern. I'm not creative at all. You've made it look very proffesional. Your mam is going to love it.I really AM impresed love.


Thanks , i see the mistakes because im looking for them lol , but it was my first and it soaked up plenty of tears let me tell you , mostly because i altered the pattern , from now on .. its STICK to the PATTERN lol ... but i wanted to quilt the front so jeez .. well there it is HAHa 

The inside has three nifty pockets that look like the garden side of the straps .


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be admin on at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them messages and they responded whenever one was online .. that is why the link didnt go on till later , they couldnt find you and sent me a message , so i sent the link in another message lol and when they got that one , they posted the link and PM'd me that they did it , I thanked them a few times lol but go for it
Click to expand...

No,binky. If you've done that, with admin then they've been thanked. It is good of them though, Is DS finished school for Christmas yet? Our's finished on Friday. They are high as kites, dying for Christmas morning. I don't think the excitement is calming down...they are off to the pictures (movies) today with mam and Grandma Ann. DH is going to try and get our car booked in...More b****y money, I don't have at this time of year. :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> loading lol ...


Hi Ange, that bag is absolutely gorgeous, don't you dare say "that will do" it looks perfect & your mum will love it :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be admin on at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them messages and they responded whenever one was online .. that is why the link didnt go on till later , they couldnt find you and sent me a message , so i sent the link in another message lol and when they got that one , they posted the link and PM'd me that they did it , I thanked them a few times lol but go for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,binky. If you've done that, with admin then they've been thanked. It is good of them though, Is DS finished school for Christmas yet? Our's finished on Friday. They are high as kites, dying for Christmas morning. I don't think the excitement is calming down...they are off to the pictures (movies) today with mam and Grandma Ann. DH is going to try and get our car booked in...More b****y money, I don't have at this time of year. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

oooooooohhhhhhhhhh I called you binky....silly stupid painy old woman hahaha (me I mean) :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Potty break at back door...brb


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> WOW, you're so flaming clever. I'm not at all like you and the others. Knitting is all I do now, and I MUST have a pattern. I'm not creative at all. You've made it look very proffesional. Your mam is going to love it.I really AM impresed love.


Don't sell yourself short, Susan, you produce some beautiful work, there is never an "all I can do". I just bet there is a heck of a lot of things that you can do, without even thinking about it ......... Like cooking - hmmmmm


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There doesn't seem to be admin on at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them messages and they responded whenever one was online .. that is why the link didnt go on till later , they couldnt find you and sent me a message , so i sent the link in another message lol and when they got that one , they posted the link and PM'd me that they did it , I thanked them a few times lol but go for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,binky. If you've done that, with admin then they've been thanked. It is good of them though, Is DS finished school for Christmas yet? Our's finished on Friday. They are high as kites, dying for Christmas morning. I don't think the excitement is calming down...they are off to the pictures (movies) today with mam and Grandma Ann. DH is going to try and get our car booked in...More b****y money, I don't have at this time of year. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Nah he has to go to school till Tuesday , they are doing final exams the next two days ...  IF he goes , his ear is awful , i have put ear drops in , and cleaned it , and he lays on a towel because it is draining , im gonna have to get him to the doc for it though , he said it woke him up he heard a swishing sound and then a BAM ... its happened before , he's had something bust in there ... He says it isnt hurting just annoying .. but he keeps getting a fever ..

You ladies have home remedies ???


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> loading lol ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ange, that bag is absolutely gorgeous, don't you dare say "that will do" it looks perfect & your mum will love it :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks MJ  
I hope so ... there is a joke with Mom and bags , i am just asking for trouble giving her one lol ..

Dad bought her one for Christmas one year , and in all fairness , it was kind of an ugly bag , but still ... she took one look at it and said "No, take it back " 
OMG !! it was funny after a few years had passed lol ...

Now its a big famiy joke that she is going to tell you to take back what you give her if she doesnt like it ... she never has again though ..


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Potty break at back door...brb


Im already doing that , 
I JUST realized how funny that has to sound to a stranger LOL ... POTTY break at the BACK DOOR ..HAHAHAHAHAAAA!!

well ... there they are ... the giggles are here .


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you're so flaming clever. I'm not at all like you and the others. Knitting is all I do now, and I MUST have a pattern. I'm not creative at all. You've made it look very proffesional. Your mam is going to love it.I really AM impresed love.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short, Susan, you produce some beautiful work, there is never an "all I can do". I just bet there is a heck of a lot of things that you can do, without even thinking about it ......... Like cooking - hmmmmm
Click to expand...

I know , she is absolutely brilliant , can pop a sweater out like theres no tomorrow , i havent gotten past step two on DS's lol .. and everything she makes is GORGEOUS !!  
Including her wallpaper


----------



## grandma susan

To me it sounds like there's an absess or something there. You'd best get some anti-biotics for him incase he's bad over Christmas. I wouldn't send him to school, especially if he's got a fever unless he really wants to go. If your school is anything like ours, then they won't be doing any schoolwork this week. It's miserable having earache, I know through me and GS2.


----------



## grandma susan

eeeeehhhhh I've just had yet another pain killer!!! I'll be high as a kite in a minute, but hopefully no pain!!!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> To me it sounds like there's an absess or something there. You'd best get some anti-biotics for him incase he's bad over Christmas. I wouldn't send him to school, especially if he's got a fever unless he really wants to go. If your school is anything like ours, then they won't be doing any schoolwork this week. It's miserable having earache, I know through me and GS2.


He insists he go and finish up with exams , and i think its awful that they are doing them right before break ... 

He says it doesnt hurt , and it is starting to dry up , bless him he has had ear problems since he was 7 months old ..


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning Linky... No sleep I see? I don't know how you cope. I'm so knackered after little sleep today. I'm dreading the day ahead. I don't think I'm in a fantastic mood


What have you got on today, Susan, is it anything you can retreat from, with dignity (or without)?


----------



## katyas01

is there a group within the group? I may have missed something.


----------



## linkan

katyas01 said:


> is there a group within the group? I may have missed something.


Hello , nah you didnt miss anything , we just have been talking so long that we dont always realize how much we do go on and on ....

Ok ... 
we do realize , but we have such fun that its ok.. 
welcome


----------



## grandma susan

katyas01 said:


> is there a group within the group? I may have missed something.


No Katy, We have been going a good while now and used to have another link called good morning all, but we typed too many pages and we drained the data system so we closed that and started this one. Please join us, we are all crazy on here. It's a requirement, Just join in, It won't take you long to settle. BTW I'm the only sane one on here :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> loading lol ...


that's brilliant!! I love it!!

I don't quilt


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Linky... No sleep I see? I don't know how you cope. I'm so knackered after little sleep today. I'm dreading the day ahead. I don't think I'm in a fantastic mood
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got on today, Susan, is it anything you can retreat from, with dignity (or without)?
Click to expand...

Judi, I have 2 parties today, 1 at stitch and bitch and the other at my Monday line dancing class. THEN, I'm on holidays forChristmas. Boy, do I need a break from all this enjoyment..I'm a home bird really.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Linky... No sleep I see? I don't know how you cope. I'm so knackered after little sleep today. I'm dreading the day ahead. I don't think I'm in a fantastic mood
> 
> 
> 
> Im not either , head hurts , tooth aches , and then there is the regular pains .....
> 
> *grumble ,sniff
Click to expand...

Poor babies, Susan & Ange, hope your pains are relieved soon. I am sending both of you some blue healing energy :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Sophy. We have a Katy...


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> eeeeehhhhh I've just had yet another pain killer!!! I'll be high as a kite in a minute, but hopefully no pain!!!


I hope it eases for you 

Okey dokey ladies , i gotta have the lil miss in 3 hours , i think since Moms tote is done , i will treat myself to three hours of sleeeeeeeepzzzzzzzzzzz.

Talk to you all soon 

GSusan , keep your eyes peeled and tell your postman to give you the package or else !! let me know


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok going to do some housework


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> loading lol ...
> 
> 
> 
> that's brilliant!! I love it!!
> 
> I don't quilt
Click to expand...

Thanks  I loved your Rudolph lady !!!

OH ... DS just told me to make him some ear muffs before he has to go to school LOL ... ummmm not gonna happen , he can wear the hat i made him and deal with the hat hair , he says its the only reason he doesnt wear it lol


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> ok going to do some housework


HOW BIG is your house ??? my poor neglected house doesnt getting worked on that much , we sweep daily because of the dog , but other than wiping down the counter after you got your toast all over it , thats it ! LOL .. nah we clean but not like you do , i bet your place sparkles all the time


----------



## linkan

Ok going to bed this time ..

Good night , day , evening , morning .. i dont know , you know what time it is where you are  

XOXO Hugs


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Linky... No sleep I see? I don't know how you cope. I'm so knackered after little sleep today. I'm dreading the day ahead. I don't think I'm in a fantastic mood
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got on today, Susan, is it anything you can retreat from, with dignity (or without)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi, I have 2 parties today, 1 at stitch and bitch and the other at my Monday line dancing class. THEN, I'm on holidays forChristmas. Boy, do I need a break from all this enjoyment..I'm a home bird really.
Click to expand...

After this, I prescribe strict rest, entertainment by GS's 1 & 2, copious knitting until you want to go to bed. Then anything else you want to do, that is totally self-indulgent xoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Ok going to bed this time ..
> 
> Good night , day , evening , morning .. i dont know , you know what time it is where you are
> 
> XOXO Hugs


Good night Ange, sleep well <3 xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Thankyou Dr. Judi. It sounds good to me. As for our Sharon, I bet you can eat off her floors....not here..I'm afraid I'd maybe have to clear a chair for you to sit on!!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> eeeeehhhhh I've just had yet another pain killer!!! I'll be high as a kite in a minute, but hopefully no pain!!!


High is good, if you don't really feel like going out haha ... You will be able to act how you want & blame it on the meds haha


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Dr. Judi. It sounds good to me. As for our Sharon, I bet you can eat off her floors....not here..I'm afraid I'd maybe have to clear a chair for you to sit on!!!


My house is about the same, I try to do more than an hour at a time, but get too exhausted so take a rest & do more after a 3 hour rest


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> katyas01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there a group within the group? I may have missed something.
> 
> 
> 
> No Katy, We have been going a good while now and used to have another link called good morning all, but we typed too many pages and we drained the data system so we closed that and started this one. Please join us, we are all crazy on here. It's a requirement, Just join in, It won't take you long to settle. BTW I'm the only sane one on here :roll:
Click to expand...

As if :XD: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Seriously, I do it in stages...I can't do what I used to do in my 20's and 30's. I hate this slowing down nonesense


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Seriously, I do it in stages...I can't do what I used to do in my 20's and 30's. I hate this slowing down nonesense


Yeah, so do I. I don't usually feel very old, but when I want to do something that is when the age kicks in :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I do it in stages...I can't do what I used to do in my 20's and 30's. I hate this slowing down nonesense
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so do I. I don't usually feel very old, but when I want to do something that is when the age kicks in :XD: :roll:
Click to expand...

BRB, gotta pay a bill


----------



## Xiang

YOOHOO, any body still here?


----------



## grandma susan

I'm steadily falling asleep...mmmm


----------



## grandma susan

Do you pay bills over the net?


----------



## Xiang

jorens53 said:


> YOOHOO, any body still here?


Oh well, I should be doing my knitting, so ......... Susan I hope your pain has lessened enough to be able to enjoy your day

Sharon ..... Don't over do the housework

Catch you all later xoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Do you pay bills over the net?


Yes, it is a lot better than going into the town every time I get a bill.

I was just going to tell you to go to bed (would probably be a good idea though) I forgot that it is your day time.

Are you feeling I'll, or is it only the pain?


----------



## grandma susan

I've got no pain now...hahaha,,,,High as a kite. and shattered, If I go to bed I won't sleep tonoght.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've got no pain now...hahaha,,,,High as a kite. and shattered, If I go to bed I won't sleep tonoght.


Is someone picking you up, or is DH taking you there? I hope one of those things is happening


----------



## grandma susan

DH is going now to buy a part for the car. Stitch and Bitch is just down the town about 10mins walking. I'm fine...BP will take me tonight.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> DH is going now to buy a part for the car. Stitch and Bitch is just down the town about 10mins walking. I'm fine...BP will take me tonight.


Ok, take care, how long before you go out?


----------



## grandma susan

I'm off to get some clothes on now....And find something to take to this party!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cold and frosty Surrey. How are we all today? xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to get some clothes on now....And find something to take to this party!


Ok, enjoy yourself, & try to stay awake :lol:

I'm off to do some more knitting, I think I have this pattern worked out now :XD: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok going to do some housework
> 
> 
> 
> HOW BIG is your house ??? my poor neglected house doesnt getting worked on that much , we sweep daily because of the dog , but other than wiping down the counter after you got your toast all over it , thats it ! LOL .. nah we clean but not like you do , i bet your place sparkles all the time
Click to expand...

well I need to sweep every day because I have 2 cats and 1 messy husband and a teenager!

I mop the floors every second day

I wipe the counters constantly because I don't know if the cats have just been on them!!

I only dust once a week (if I remember)

I give the bathroom a wipe down every day

I put a wash on every day and Iron every second day to keep it down

I do a little everyday and that way it doesn't need a good going over ecxcept every once in a while I take the curtains down and change them and I clean the insides of the windows every 6 weeks

it sounds a lot but not really

:XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Dr. Judi. It sounds good to me. As for our Sharon, I bet you can eat off her floors....not here..I'm afraid I'd maybe have to clear a chair for you to sit on!!!


not really!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok housework done and shower done!

going to knit now


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> ok housework done and shower done!
> 
> going to knit now


Morning Sharon


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr P is taking me shopping today. We will drive down and park in the mall carpark. I have been told I am taking the crutches. How many shops I will be allowed to go in remains to be seen. He will use my not being able to walk as an excuse to get it over and done with very quickly. Let's see who wins.


----------



## grandma susan

Hey you lot. Go to chit chat! click on "my Christmas card" (it's not mine) It's flipping brilliant.....


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Mr P is taking me shopping today. We will drive down and park in the mall carpark. I have been told I am taking the crutches. How many shops I will be allowed to go in remains to be seen. He will use my not being able to walk as an excuse to get it over and done with very quickly. Let's see who wins.


Hope you won, Purple :XD: :thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## grandma susan

Bet she does.....


----------



## grandma susan

I'm off to S and B with my food....DH is mending car (I hope)


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> have I accidentally strayed into a private chat forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing hapapens by accident, everything is pre-ordained. You were meant to be here. Lovely to see you. I am PurpleV and I come from Surrey in the UK. On this thread we cover the world. It's so lovely to meet new people. Hope you will stay with us and join in the fun. Best wishes and Seasons Greetings PyrpleV
Click to expand...

Hi PurpleV. I remember you and Penguin.


----------



## PurpleFi

[

Hi PurpleV. I remember you and Penguin.[/quote]

Thought I recognised you. How are you? PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi

Well I'm back from the shops. Mr P ended up looking like a pack horse (with a face to match) Did I mention he hates shopping. Well I got everything I went for and also got ingredients to make a cheesercake. The coven is coming tomorrow morning for mulled wine and mince pies (c/o Mr Waitrose) Also grand children well be here plus the new grand daughter of one of the witches. Got to finish crocheting a pair of mitts for one of the other witches daughters and reknit all the ripping that I did on Mr Ps socks.
Forgot to say I bought a very nice pair of shoes in Clarks sale, waited to try them on until I got home. The fit perfectly, rather a high heel so won't be wearing them for a while.
It's very gloomy here and raining. Hope everyone is ok. Hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hey you lot. Go to chit chat! click on "my Christmas card" (it's not mine) It's flipping brilliant.....


That's a good one. xx


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to bed but I have to wait up on the washing machine finishing!
> as Sophy stayed at my mums yesterday and had been in Edinburgh all day I didn't get her dirty washing until tonight so I needed her white stuff to get a load done
> and bec hubby hasn't been at work all week no white shirts to make up a load!!
> so when it's finished I'll stick it on the airer and I'll iron a shirt in the morning for her I hate doing that I like them all done by sunday night but as she's not been in I couldn't get it done!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, one of my DD's just bought a washer drier & she loves it, makes her life so much easier, especially whie Tena neice is a little sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a built in washer /dryer. I only ever use the dryer for socks and pants in the winter! I like clothes out on the line in the wind.
Click to expand...

Sharon what is an airer???


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pearly, How are you? Hope you are feeling bit easier.. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Sharon what is an airer??? [/quote]

I think what Sharin means is a wooden or metal frame that you put the damp washing on to finish off drying. Anyway that's what I call it.


----------



## pearlone

Hi PurpleV, how are you? It sounds like you have had a busy day so far. How high are the heels of your new shoes??????Is best to wait till all healed before wearing. It is sunny here, but cool this morning. Got out of bed and am as stiff as a board(creak!) with very painful hands. Trying to work the stiffness out. Otherwise just trolling the forum. Need to start laundry.


----------



## theyarnlady

Sunny here snow melting brown christmas.
Having a insane day as usual. Fight off the fear of cleaning around here. Have the blow dryer out for dusting,then put bow on vaccum,as it is a Christmas present. Mustent use until Christmas.
AM going to do Christmas shopping today . One side of Madison to other side. Gift cards for all. As I all ready told them what they arae getting except for collage g.children. They get gift certi. to use in buying food. Seem they are starving to death. Ho Ho Ho Its a merry Christmas for grandmother, no what do I give this year.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Hi PurpleV, how are you? It sounds like you have had a busy day so far. How high are the heels of your new shoes??????Is best to wait till all healed before wearing. It is sunny here, but cool this morning. Got out of bed and am as stiff as a board(creak!) with very painful hands. Trying to work the stiffness out. Otherwise just trolling the forum. Need to start laundry.


I notice I can hear your creaking up north here. Have you thought of spending the day in bed?
Yea High heels, I can just see you with crutches doing that one. Kick up your heels girl. 
:shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Hi PurpleV, how are you? It sounds like you have had a busy day so far. How high are the heels of your new shoes??????Is best to wait till all healed before wearing. It is sunny here, but cool this morning. Got out of bed and am as stiff as a board(creak!) with very painful hands. Trying to work the stiffness out. Otherwise just trolling the forum. Need to start laundry.


Hi Pearly, Hope you loosen up soon. Heels are about 2 1/2 inches high. So will delay wearing them for a while. It's really miserable here, but I've had my outing, knee a bit achy but ok. Got to finish of my washing and get ready for the invasion tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pam, How are you? It was either high heels or roller skates. Both might be a bit much to manage. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

Out of coffee have you ever tasted instant coffee, who ever invented it should be shot. I think I would rather drink mud. Seem some one mention they were sane on this site, now why would she say that?


----------



## PurpleFi

Got a lovely advert for very high heeled shoes! There goes big brother again.


----------



## PurpleFi

Forgot to say I bought a box of reduced Christmas crackers and they are now on my tree.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to bed but I have to wait up on the washing machine finishing!
> as Sophy stayed at my mums yesterday and had been in Edinburgh all day I didn't get her dirty washing until tonight so I needed her white stuff to get a load done
> and bec hubby hasn't been at work all week no white shirts to make up a load!!
> so when it's finished I'll stick it on the airer and I'll iron a shirt in the morning for her I hate doing that I like them all done by sunday night but as she's not been in I couldn't get it done!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, one of my DD's just bought a washer drier & she loves it, makes her life so much easier, especially whie Tena neice is a little sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a built in washer /dryer. I only ever use the dryer for socks and pants in the winter! I like clothes out on the line in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharon what is an airer???
Click to expand...

Hanging out the wash in the cold tell a stiff breeze blow dry them and they are stiff as a board,because it is so cold,then bring them in to dry.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hanging out the wash in the cold tell a stiff breeze blow dry them and they are stiff as a board,because it is so cold,then bring them in to dry.[/quote]

I can remember dooing that as a kid, standing everything up and watch the ice melt and it fall over.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Got a lovely advert for very high heeled shoes! There goes big brother again.


Hey they are just letting you know they are on to you,and want you to get another pair to make you look good. Are you going to decorate the crutches? I suggest a couple of pruple bows with long streamer hanging down and maybe a couple of christmas balls, on handles. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Forgot to say I bought a box of reduced Christmas crackers and they are now on my tree.


Ah they were that good tasting then?


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a lovely advert for very high heeled shoes! There goes big brother again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey they are just letting you know they are on to you,and want you to get another pair to make you look good. Are you going to decorate the crutches? I suggest a couple of pruple bows with long streamer hanging down and maybe a couple of christmas balls, on handles. :roll:
Click to expand...

I really don't need the crutches anymore, I only took them when I went out to please Mr P. Also useful for bashing the kids out of the way, so I could get to the front of th queue to see Santa!


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say I bought a box of reduced Christmas crackers and they are now on my tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah they were that good tasting then?
Click to expand...

Crackers that go bang, not what you eat!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say I bought a box of reduced Christmas crackers and they are now on my tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah they were that good tasting then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crackers that go bang, not what you eat!!!
Click to expand...

Oh besides telling Santa what you want and beating kids, you are about to blow up tree??? What a fun time for your family. Santa won't bring anything you should of taken him out with the crutches. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh besides telling Santa what you want and beating kids, you are about to blow up tree??? What a fun time for your family. Santa won't bring anything you should of taken him out with the crutches. :shock:[/quote]

I could always set the coven on him tomorrow!


----------



## theyarnlady

I'm with Purple McPasty how are you today, Could you tell us what you sre up too today? Or have you wondered off to other kp sites? I do that a lot too lately.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> I'm with Purple McPasty how are you today, Could you tell us what you sre up too today? Or have you wondered off to other kp sites? I do that a lot too lately.


What, wandering off - probably looking for your marbles. I noticed that there are some in the Christmas crackers.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Oh besides telling Santa what you want and beating kids, you are about to blow up tree??? What a fun time for your family. Santa won't bring anything you should of taken him out with the crutches. :shock:


I could always set the coven on him tomorrow![/quote]

That a girl, he won't fit down the chimmy anymore, plus he is older than dirt, and seem to be lagging behind. Hasn't showed up with the million dollars I ask for.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Purple McPasty how are you today, Could you tell us what you sre up too today? Or have you wondered off to other kp sites? I do that a lot too lately.
> 
> 
> 
> What, wandering off - probably looking for your marbles. I noticed that there are some in the Christmas crackers.
Click to expand...

So thats where you put them if I recall right you had a bunch of them stored up for your use. Seem I am not the only one with a marble problem.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh besides telling Santa what you want and beating kids, you are about to blow up tree??? What a fun time for your family. Santa won't bring anything you should of taken him out with the crutches. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I could always set the coven on him tomorrow!
Click to expand...

That a girl, he won't fit down the chimmy anymore, plus he is older than dirt, and seem to be lagging behind. Hasn't showed up with the million dollars I ask for.[/quote]

He'll only show up if you leave carrots for the reindeer and a mince pie and a tot of whiskey for him.


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx


Hi, yep I'm here, trying to catch up a bit, it's hopeless. Also doing a bit of crochet, not very successful, hands hurting like hell & Pip wants a cuddle! Can't resist her. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Purple McPasty how are you today, Could you tell us what you sre up too today? Or have you wondered off to other kp sites? I do that a lot too lately.
> 
> 
> 
> What, wandering off - probably looking for your marbles. I noticed that there are some in the Christmas crackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So thats where you put them if I recall right you had a bunch of them stored up for your use. Seem I am not the only one with a marble problem.
Click to expand...

I've got a tin full!


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Purple McPasty how are you today, Could you tell us what you sre up too today? Or have you wondered off to other kp sites? I do that a lot too lately.
> 
> 
> 
> What, wandering off - probably looking for your marbles. I noticed that there are some in the Christmas crackers.
Click to expand...

Ah not only blowing up tree, but seen missels of marbles off . Just like bullet. Wow what a grand Christmas at your home.


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yep I'm here, trying to catch up a bit, it's hopeless. Also doing a bit of crochet, not very successful, hands hurting like hell & Pip wants a cuddle! Can't resist her. xx
Click to expand...

Cuddle Pip, it will do your hands good. Afternoon McPasty.


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh McP and don't bother catching up. If you ask Pam nicely she will do a synopsis. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Ah not only blowing up tree, but seen missels of marbles off . Just like bullet. Wow what a grand Christmas at your home.[/quote]

Wanna come and join in the fun.


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yep I'm here, trying to catch up a bit, it's hopeless. Also doing a bit of crochet, not very successful, hands hurting like hell & Pip wants a cuddle! Can't resist her. xx
Click to expand...

Ah what better in life when all hurts like h e hockey sticks, then a puppy to hug. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yep I'm here, trying to catch up a bit, it's hopeless. Also doing a bit of crochet, not very successful, hands hurting like hell & Pip wants a cuddle! Can't resist her. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah what better in life when all hurts like h e hockey sticks, then a puppy to hug. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Gotta go as the washing machine will not empty itself. Take it easy everyone and I'll catch you all later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Ah not only blowing up tree, but seen missels of marbles off . Just like bullet. Wow what a grand Christmas at your home.


Wanna come and join in the fun.[/quote]

Oh yes Like I want to spend Christmas in the er explaining to Doctors, that I was shot up with marbles while Christmas tree was burning. Sounds like fun to me. :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.


----------



## grandma susan

Pam I hope you have your listening ears on!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yep I'm here, trying to catch up a bit, it's hopeless. Also doing a bit of crochet, not very successful, hands hurting like hell & Pip wants a cuddle! Can't resist her. xx
Click to expand...

Oh MdPasty everone is aching too, and trying to sleep , and talking about their day. So it must be the weather or just one of those days.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.


Afternoon Susan, Sounds like you need a change. My rule is if it ain't fun, don't do it. xxx


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Pam I hope you have your listening ears on!!!!


Nay Why listen when I go off into my own land of oz.


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh MdPasty everone is aching too, and trying to sleep , and talking about their day. So it must be the weather or just one of those days.[/quote]

It Monday!


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> I'm with Purple McPasty how are you today, Could you tell us what you sre up too today? Or have you wondered off to other kp sites? I do that a lot too lately.


O nly looked at a couple, the one Susan mentioned, the Christmas lights & a new lady from Cornwall. I have to go & cook soon, I'm going to make my Christmas puddings, never been so late, I 'm sure it's the fault of this site, I spend too much time on it!!!xxxx


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yep I'm here, trying to catch up a bit, it's hopeless. Also doing a bit of crochet, not very successful, hands hurting like hell & Pip wants a cuddle! Can't resist her. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah what better in life when all hurts like h e hockey sticks, then a puppy to hug. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta go as the washing machine will not empty itself. Take it easy everyone and I'll catch you all later. Love and hugs xxx
Click to expand...

Will you just have fun then and let those clothes blow in the wind.


----------



## PurpleFi

O nly looked at a couple, the one Susan mentioned, the Christmas lights & a new lady from Cornwall. I have to go & cook soon, I'm going to make my Christmas puddings, never been so late, I 'm sure it's the fault of this site, I spend too much time on it!!!xxxx[/quote]

I think we are all guilty of that, but it's so much fun. You take it easy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yep I'm here, trying to catch up a bit, it's hopeless. Also doing a bit of crochet, not very successful, hands hurting like hell & Pip wants a cuddle! Can't resist her. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you just have fun then and let those clothes blow in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no wind and it's pouring with rain, so they are going in the tumble dryer!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Purple McPasty how are you today, Could you tell us what you sre up too today? Or have you wondered off to other kp sites? I do that a lot too lately.
> 
> 
> 
> O nly looked at a couple, the one Susan mentioned, the Christmas lights & a new lady from Cornwall. I have to go & cook soon, I'm going to make my Christmas puddings, never been so late, I 'm sure it's the fault of this site, I spend too much time on it!!!xxxx
Click to expand...

Ah you can never spend to much time here, I miss your joy of life. You have fun with your puddings and JUst relaxes those hands.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Out of coffee have you ever tasted instant coffee, who ever invented it should be shot. I think I would rather drink mud. Seem some one mention they were sane on this site, now why would she say that?


Instant coffee is more popular here and it's crap! I won't drink the stuff at home. It's easier and nicer to perculate it. I'm with you on that! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Susan, Sounds like you need a change. My rule is if it ain't fun, don't do it. xxx
Click to expand...

Thats a good rule. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> I'm with Purple McPasty how are you today, Could you tell us what you sre up too today? Or have you wondered off to other kp sites? I do that a lot too lately.


I'm wandering too......Lost in a little cloud :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Pam I hope you have your listening ears on!!!!


Did you see Susan we are all going to Purples house to watch the Tree blow up and get shot through with marbles. What a site that will be and won't we have fun dodgeing marbles. At our ages it should be really funny? I for one will be on the floor,trying to move should prove to be a riot there.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Susan, Sounds like you need a change. My rule is if it ain't fun, don't do it. xxx
Click to expand...

That's my "prophecy" too.  Are we ALL hurting today?????


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.


Yep you are a bitch, but that's fine!! LOL Will I be sensored for that!!! Only speaking my mind. I know how it is at these things Susan, gets you down sometimes. I hope you know I say that word with humour. I think you're great, you always make me laugh! McPastyxxx


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of coffee have you ever tasted instant coffee, who ever invented it should be shot. I think I would rather drink mud. Seem some one mention they were sane on this site, now why would she say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Instant coffee is more popular here and it's crap! I won't drink the stuff at home. It's easier and nicer to perculate it. I'm with you on that! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

YOu might as well just dump the blessed stuff in mouth gag a little and spit out. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi McPasty, I know you are around here somewhere! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yep I'm here, trying to catch up a bit, it's hopeless. Also doing a bit of crochet, not very successful, hands hurting like hell & Pip wants a cuddle! Can't resist her. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you just have fun then and let those clothes blow in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no wind and it's pouring with rain, so they are going in the tumble dryer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pissing down here  well...that's just how I feel. hahahahaha...I'm smiling now! sorry :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam I hope you have your listening ears on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Susan we are all going to Purples house to watch the Tree blow up and get shot through with marbles. What a site that will be and won't we have fun dodgeing marbles. At our ages it should be really funny? I for one will be on the floor,trying to move should prove to be a riot there.
Click to expand...

Hehehe we could put my car next to the tree.....Oh, I do love this site! I'm calming really down now and smiling!!!!I love you all...Your more fun than that lot up there...


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you are a bitch, but that's fine!! LOL Will I be sensored for that!!! Only speaking my mind. I know how it is at these things Susan, gets you down sometimes. I hope you know I say that word with humour. I think you're great, you always make me laugh! McPastyxxx
Click to expand...

You don't want to hold back a bit Ann do you? :roll: hahahaha....Oh no wonder I love this site.....Honest and true. ....


----------



## grandma susan

I have washed 2 dressing gowns, now they'll have to go in the dryer....More expense hahaha....


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh poop on it you two are using the words we all feel lately. Oh Oh Oh bitch piss and moan, thats hou I feel lately. I say go for it. If it not fun like pruple says
Ah Susan you know how I feel about people who think life is to be a place to find everthing wrong in life, all the time. They need to be hung out to dry, wrinkle up like the old prunes they are. Like McPasty once said life is for living and finding some joy . Not her exact word, but something like that.. You go somehwere were you can laugh and see a little joy in life, I am right behind you, so is McPasty and Purple.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good Monday morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It's 10:10 am EST and 5'C (41' F). I could play bowling in here, there are so few people. 
At least there are people on KP.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> [
> 
> Hi PurpleV. I remember you and Penguin.


Thought I recognised you. How are you? PurpleV[/quote]

I feel fine, though I have just been told I have a heart murmur and it may be due to a faulty valve. I'll find out on 28th when I have a cardiogram. Hope all is well in Surrey. It's even cold here in sunny Worthing ATM.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Oh poop on it you two are using the words we all feel lately. Oh Oh Oh bitch piss and moan, thats hou I feel lately. I say go for it. If it not fun like pruple says
> Ah Susan you know how I feel about people who think life is to be a place to find everthing wrong in life, all the time. They need to be hung out to dry, wrinkle up like the old prunes they are. Like McPasty once said life is for living and finding some joy . Not her exact word, but something like that.. You go somehwere were you can laugh and see a little joy in life, I am right behind you, so is McPasty and Purple.


It's only 5 days to Christmas Eve so    :-D


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of coffee have you ever tasted instant coffee, who ever invented it should be shot. I think I would rather drink mud. Seem some one mention they were sane on this site, now why would she say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Instant coffee is more popular here and it's crap! I won't drink the stuff at home. It's easier and nicer to perculate it. I'm with you on that! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

DD and I are thinking of getting one of the Single cup brewers. Brother and sister both have them. And they do tea and hot chocolate too. Every cup is fresh brewed.


----------



## nitz8catz

I haven't had an tea yet, and I want shortbread cookies. Christmas'sey ones with lots and lots of butter. mmmmm.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I have washed 2 dressing gowns, now they'll have to go in the dryer....More expense hahaha....


I only get to use the washer and dryer on the weekends. They charge you more for your hydro if you use them during the week.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I have washed 2 dressing gowns, now they'll have to go in the dryer....More expense hahaha....


Ah the bitiching car. Thats really why we had to get rid of the two we had, son said it would just get worst. Just sorry you have it happen around Christmas. Think a good idea to strap it to Purples tree make a nice bonfire too. Do you think the police firedepartment and Doctors will wonder about Our sanity???


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Ah the bitiching car. Thats really why we had to get rid of the two we had, son said it would just get worst. Just sorry you have it happen around Christmas. Think a good idea to strap it to Purples tree make a nice bonfire too. Do you think the police firedepartment and Doctors will wonder about Our sanity???


Use it for storing yarn???


----------



## pearlone

theyarnlady said:


> Oh poop on it you two are using the words we all feel lately. Oh Oh Oh bitch piss and moan, thats hou I feel lately. I say go for it. If it not fun like pruple says
> Ah Susan you know how I feel about people who think life is to be a place to find everthing wrong in life, all the time. They need to be hung out to dry, wrinkle up like the old prunes they are. Like McPasty once said life is for living and finding some joy . Not her exact word, but something like that.. You go somehwere were you can laugh and see a little joy in life, I am right behind you, so is McPasty and Purple.


I'm behind you too, me too, me too :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Oh poop on it you two are using the words we all feel lately. Oh Oh Oh bitch piss and moan, thats hou I feel lately. I say go for it. If it not fun like pruple says
> Ah Susan you know how I feel about people who think life is to be a place to find everthing wrong in life, all the time. They need to be hung out to dry, wrinkle up like the old prunes they are. Like McPasty once said life is for living and finding some joy . Not her exact word, but something like that.. You go somehwere were you can laugh and see a little joy in life, I am right behind you, so is McPasty and Purple.


I don't feel complete unless I needed a tena...These days I don't need them...hahahahahahahahaha oooo rrrrr ....... I'm not a misery anymore...... :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Hi PurpleV. I remember you and Penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I recognised you. How are you? PurpleV
Click to expand...

I feel fine, though I have just been told I have a heart murmur and it may be due to a faulty valve. I'll find out on 28th when I have a cardiogram. Hope all is well in Surrey. It's even cold here in sunny Worthing ATM.[/quote]

Join the club bonny lass. there's a lot of hearts around here on the blink!! It's getting to be a requirement on here :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Hi PurpleV. I remember you and Penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I recognised you. How are you? PurpleV
Click to expand...

I feel fine, though I have just been told I have a heart murmur and it may be due to a faulty valve. I'll find out on 28th when I have a cardiogram. Hope all is well in Surrey. It's even cold here in sunny Worthing ATM.[/quote]

Sorry to hear that, join us today is I am hurting and life is tuff. But put on your humor hat, and life will lift a little for a while.


----------



## pearlone

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of coffee have you ever tasted instant coffee, who ever invented it should be shot. I think I would rather drink mud. Seem some one mention they were sane on this site, now why would she say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Instant coffee is more popular here and it's crap! I won't drink the stuff at home. It's easier and nicer to perculate it. I'm with you on that! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DD and I are thinking of getting one of the Single cup brewers. Brother and sister both have them. And they do tea and hot chocolate too. Every cup is fresh brewed.
Click to expand...

Got DH one last year and it is very nice. I'm sure you would enjoy it.


----------



## SaxonLady

but I'm 70 on Christmas Eve. Yay. Big day for a big lady. That's cheered me up anyway. The sun may not be shining, but the Christmas lights are.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the bitiching car. Thats really why we had to get rid of the two we had, son said it would just get worst. Just sorry you have it happen around Christmas. Think a good idea to strap it to Purples tree make a nice bonfire too. Do you think the police firedepartment and Doctors will wonder about Our sanity???
> 
> 
> 
> Use it for storing yarn???
Click to expand...

nice one! but it's not bigh enough hahaha


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you are a bitch, but that's fine!! LOL Will I be sensored for that!!! Only speaking my mind. I know how it is at these things Susan, gets you down sometimes. I hope you know I say that word with humour. I think you're great, you always make me laugh! McPastyxxx
Click to expand...

Yeap McPasty you are right on today. Hit the nail on the head. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to put the perculator on!!!! BRB in 5 mins...Don't you dare go anywhere, unless you have a good excuse....


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Good Monday morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It's 10:10 am EST and 5'C (41' F). I could play bowling in here, there are so few people.
> At least there are people on KP.


Hay Nitz , Is there a door yet. I for one would would get one of those old pee pots set it out for all to see. Might cause them to want door up. Do you have some yellow dye? and water??? Oh wouldn't that put wind in their sails.
Must be nice to have a bit of quite for a change . :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to put the perculator on!!!! BRB in 5 mins...Don't you dare go anywhere, unless you have a good excuse....


You go girl and bring me a cup of coffee . Gee it's not right to start the day with a taste of mud in your mouth.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> loading lol ...


OMG! Ang Mom is going to LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> but I'm 70 on Christmas Eve. Yay. Big day for a big lady. That's cheered me up anyway. The sun may not be shining, but the Christmas lights are.


Happy birthday, YOu do have a glow about you, seen to be very birght can see you over here in the states.


----------



## pearlone

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam I hope you have your listening ears on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Susan we are all going to Purples house to watch the Tree blow up and get shot through with marbles. What a site that will be and won't we have fun dodgeing marbles. At our ages it should be really funny? I for one will be on the floor,trying to move should prove to be a riot there.
Click to expand...

Oh Pam, laughing myself silly, Dh wants to know what is so funny. Tried explaining about bomb crackers on tree and marbles taking flight and such, he looked at me with a quizzical expression, shook head, back to his computer. He can't picture in his head what I could in mine. So so funny.


----------



## binkbrice

pearlone said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of coffee have you ever tasted instant coffee, who ever invented it should be shot. I think I would rather drink mud. Seem some one mention they were sane on this site, now why would she say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Instant coffee is more popular here and it's crap! I won't drink the stuff at home. It's easier and nicer to perculate it. I'm with you on that! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DD and I are thinking of getting one of the Single cup brewers. Brother and sister both have them. And they do tea and hot chocolate too. Every cup is fresh brewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got DH one last year and it is very nice. I'm sure you would enjoy it.
Click to expand...

I have a Keurig you just have to make sure you clean it regularly or it starts acting up, but I do love the convienence of making just one at a time


----------



## SaxonLady

wouldn't it be cool to light up the whole world. Hey, wait a moment. We do, don't we. We cheer each other up anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poop on it you two are using the words we all feel lately. Oh Oh Oh bitch piss and moan, thats hou I feel lately. I say go for it. If it not fun like pruple says
> Ah Susan you know how I feel about people who think life is to be a place to find everthing wrong in life, all the time. They need to be hung out to dry, wrinkle up like the old prunes they are. Like McPasty once said life is for living and finding some joy . Not her exact word, but something like that.. You go somehwere were you can laugh and see a little joy in life, I am right behind you, so is McPasty and Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm behind you too, me too, me too :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh now I think you are in the lead here, with McPasty, She is the sun shine on this site, alway knows the truth, and not afraid to tell it like it is, she's the boss you know. She has no fear in life takes it like it comes. She even repells off bridges too.
:roll:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Hay Nitz , Is there a door yet. I for one would would get one of those old pee pots set it out for all to see. Might cause them to want door up. Do you have some yellow dye? and water??? Oh wouldn't that put wind in their sails.
> Must be nice to have a bit of quite for a change . :shock:


STILL NO DOOR.. Please Santa, bring us a door for Christmas!
The facility guys were in painting on Friday when I left, just to speed these guys up a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> wouldn't it be cool to light up the whole world. Hey, wait a moment. We do, don't we. We cheer each other up anyway.


Well I think you are doing a good job today. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam I hope you have your listening ears on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Susan we are all going to Purples house to watch the Tree blow up and get shot through with marbles. What a site that will be and won't we have fun dodgeing marbles. At our ages it should be really funny? I for one will be on the floor,trying to move should prove to be a riot there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Pam, laughing myself silly, Dh wants to know what is so funny. Tried explaining about bomb crackers on tree and marbles taking flight and such, he looked at me with a quizzical expression, shook head, back to his computer. He can't picture in his head what I could in mine. So so funny.
Click to expand...

All our DH's think we've crcked. The're right... :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady

oh dear, time for a reality check. I must put another lot of washing on, and empty the dishwasher. Then I'll join you all in a cup of coffee. Love the machines!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> loading lol ...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Ang Mom is going to LOVE IT!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

It's beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Nitz , Is there a door yet. I for one would would get one of those old pee pots set it out for all to see. Might cause them to want door up. Do you have some yellow dye? and water??? Oh wouldn't that put wind in their sails.
> Must be nice to have a bit of quite for a change . :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> STILL NO DOOR.. Please Santa, bring us a door for Christmas!
> The facility guys were in painting on Friday when I left, just to speed these guys up a bit.
Click to expand...

Don't count on the fat guy, all he is is promise promise promise, and I think he is out of commisson since I sat on his lap. Seems he has a leg problem now. :roll: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> wouldn't it be cool to light up the whole world. Hey, wait a moment. We do, don't we. We cheer each other up anyway.


you're beginning to fit in very nicely Saxon...Nice to have you aboard!!!welcome... :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone

SaxonLady said:


> but I'm 70 on Christmas Eve. Yay. Big day for a big lady. That's cheered me up anyway. The sun may not be shining, but the Christmas lights are.


Nice to meet you and hope all health issues work out well for you.Happy Birthday ahead of time. The ladies here are fabulous and there is always a friendly ear nearby.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> oh dear, time for a reality check. I must put another lot of washing on, and empty the dishwasher. Then I'll join you all in a cup of coffee. Love the machines!!!


hurry back..


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> oh dear, time for a reality check. I must put another lot of washing on, and empty the dishwasher. Then I'll join you all in a cup of coffee. Love the machines!!!


It must be wash day over there. I wait tell the hubby complain no underwear, then I know it's time to go out and get some more for him :XD:  :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be cool to light up the whole world. Hey, wait a moment. We do, don't we. We cheer each other up anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think you are doing a good job today. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

glad to hear it


----------



## SaxonLady

thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam I hope you have your listening ears on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see Susan we are all going to Purples house to watch the Tree blow up and get shot through with marbles. What a site that will be and won't we have fun dodgeing marbles. At our ages it should be really funny? I for one will be on the floor,trying to move should prove to be a riot there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Pam, laughing myself silly, Dh wants to know what is so funny. Tried explaining about bomb crackers on tree and marbles taking flight and such, he looked at me with a quizzical expression, shook head, back to his computer. He can't picture in his head what I could in mine. So so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All our DH's think we've crcked. The're right... :roll:
Click to expand...

Cracked when have we ever been whole.


----------



## pearlone

SaxonLady said:


> wouldn't it be cool to light up the whole world. Hey, wait a moment. We do, don't we. We cheer each other up anyway.


If we can't light up the world, we light up our little corner of it. That is what friends do for one another.


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> thank you.


You are so welcome come join the fun, it lighten the heart and makes the day a little less troubling.


----------



## mumtoSophy

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to bed but I have to wait up on the washing machine finishing!
> as Sophy stayed at my mums yesterday and had been in Edinburgh all day I didn't get her dirty washing until tonight so I needed her white stuff to get a load done
> and bec hubby hasn't been at work all week no white shirts to make up a load!!
> so when it's finished I'll stick it on the airer and I'll iron a shirt in the morning for her I hate doing that I like them all done by sunday night but as she's not been in I couldn't get it done!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, one of my DD's just bought a washer drier & she loves it, makes her life so much easier, especially whie Tena neice is a little sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a built in washer /dryer. I only ever use the dryer for socks and pants in the winter! I like clothes out on the line in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharon what is an airer???
Click to expand...

it's a metal thing that you hang your clothes on


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be cool to light up the whole world. Hey, wait a moment. We do, don't we. We cheer each other up anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> If we can't light up the world, we light up our little corner of it. That is what friends do for one another.
Click to expand...

Hey I am so bright they call me sunny, the mindless wonder. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to bed but I have to wait up on the washing machine finishing!
> as Sophy stayed at my mums yesterday and had been in Edinburgh all day I didn't get her dirty washing until tonight so I needed her white stuff to get a load done
> and bec hubby hasn't been at work all week no white shirts to make up a load!!
> so when it's finished I'll stick it on the airer and I'll iron a shirt in the morning for her I hate doing that I like them all done by sunday night but as she's not been in I couldn't get it done!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing, one of my DD's just bought a washer drier & she loves it, makes her life so much easier, especially whie Tena neice is a little sick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a drier but don't use it very oftern I just put the clothes over the airers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a built in washer /dryer. I only ever use the dryer for socks and pants in the winter! I like clothes out on the line in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharon what is an airer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a metal thing that you hang your clothes on
Click to expand...

Or your hubby or who ever else is annoying you. Still think you put them out just to let them blow in the wind and get stiff as a board.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Sharon....


----------



## SaxonLady

well, I put on another load of washing, but I couldn't empty the dishwasher. DH had loaded it, and put the glass plate from the microwave in the front across the door. So the machine didn't work properly. I took out a few bits and switched it on again. And got my coffee. Then I went into the front room and there were half a dozen carda on the doormat. All hand delivered. Love Christmas. That's my work for a bit!


----------



## nitz8catz

Just got my tea, finally.


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> well, I put on another load of washing, but I couldn't empty the dishwasher. DH had loaded it, and put the glass plate from the microwave in the front across the door. So the machine didn't work properly. I took out a few bits and switched it on again. And got my coffee. Then I went into the front room and there were half a dozen carda on the doormat. All hand delivered. Love Christmas. That's my work for a bit!


I say ba hum bug. All work and no play makes for a dull girl. Put your feet up and read a good book or knit or do something you enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Isn't it marvelous. Our husbands are such clever men with certificates to prove it, but when it comes to stacking dishwashers or turning on the washer, then they haven't got a clue...


----------



## theyarnlady

Off for 5 have to feed the little man, hate the little women thing, tit for tat, the little man right.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Isn't it marvelous. Our husbands are such clever men with certificates to prove it, but when it comes to stacking dishwashers or turning on the washer, then they haven't got a clue...


Or even getting the dishes reasonably close to the dishwasher would be nice!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon all. Washing is done, bed changed. Mr P is playing scrabble and getting cross with the computer, Mr Waitrose is on his way. He even rang to say he would be a little late. So everything is normal here. If he spells out any more words to me I shall scream!!!!
Hope you are all fine. Peace and calm to everyone, especially ME


----------



## pearlone

theyarnlady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be cool to light up the whole world. Hey, wait a moment. We do, don't we. We cheer each other up anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> If we can't light up the world, we light up our little corner of it. That is what friends do for one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I am so bright they call me sunny, the mindless wonder. :XD:
Click to expand...

Don't quite believe that, think you have a quick mind and a tender heart.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon all. Washing is done, bed changed. Mr P is playing scrabble and getting cross with the computer, Mr Waitrose is on his way. He even rang to say he would be a little late. So everything is normal here. If he spells out any more words to me I shall scream!!!!
> Hope you are all fine. Peace and calm to everyone, especially ME


Peace and calm to you Purple and good afternoon.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh ladys we are invited to Purples for christmas, cracker blowing marbles a bondfire tree burning, and a car burning . BRing your flax jackets and helmets, and stay very low to the ground. Fun is promised.


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm just amazed mine found it. I have a horrible suspicion he wants to use it for something else. He once put engine parts in there. It took me four empty washes to clean it out thoroughly.
He has also put an engine block in the freezer so that it would fit more easily, and, bestof all, he once pulled back the dining room carpet so as not to spoil it (very thoughtful!) and put half a heavy engine on the floorboards on its studs (or whatever they're called). IN the middle of the night there was a dull thud and the studs had fallen into the floorboards impaling the engine for good. We had to carefully cut the floorboards around them , holding the engine up so that it would not crash beneath the floor (a metre deep space)


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> Isn't it marvelous. Our husbands are such clever men with certificates to prove it, but when it comes to stacking dishwashers or turning on the washer, then they haven't got a clue...


How true. I really think they just pretend they can't do it, so we will. hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Saxonlady, Nice to see you back here and joining in the mayhem!


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon all. Washing is done, bed changed. Mr P is playing scrabble and getting cross with the computer, Mr Waitrose is on his way. He even rang to say he would be a little late. So everything is normal here. If he spells out any more words to me I shall scream!!!!
> Hope you are all fine. Peace and calm to everyone, especially ME


JUst tell Mr. P we all will be there for Christmas and we will be setting the scrabble game in the line of fire. I can here you screaming all the way over here. Unplug the darn thing,if just game take the crutches out and accidently on purpose knock that board to the ground and push it around alittle. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> I'm just amazed mine found it. I have a horrible suspicion he wants to use it for something else. He once put engine parts in there. It took me four empty washes to clean it out thoroughly.
> He has also put an engine block in the freezer so that it would fit more easily, and, bestof all, he once pulled back the dining room carpet so as not to spoil it (very thoughtful!) and put half a heavy engine on the floorboards on its studs (or whatever they're called). IN the middle of the night there was a dull thud and the studs had fallen into the floorboards impaling the engine for good. We had to carefully cut the floorboards around them , holding the engine up so that it would not crash beneath the floor (a metre deep space)


referring to the dishwasher again


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh got the Tena's on Saxon lady you are funny . Susan she has a hubby just like you and I.


----------



## PurpleFi

referring to the dishwasher again[/quote]

I don't have a dishwasher!


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> referring to the dishwasher again


I don't have a dishwasher![/quote]

Me either just let them drip dry. :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

Ahem..He's behaved himself for 2 days now!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> referring to the dishwasher again


I don't have a dishwasher![/quote]

I got mine years ago when I was working full time. I don't know what I'd do without it now. I'm all for preserving my energy.


----------



## pearlone

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> loading lol ...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Ang Mom is going to LOVE IT!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's beautiful.
Click to expand...

Linky you did a simply wonderful job making your Mom's tote. You are so talented. Sorry late in posting, I'm easily distracted at times. I know she will treasure it.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Just got my tea, finally.


Oh Nitz's tell me when you get it how you like the pot(coffee maker I mean.) If it works like you like I will have to get one. Do they come in Purple, you inow who likes that.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Oh ladys we are invited to Purples for christmas, cracker blowing marbles a bondfire tree burning, and a car burning . BRing your flax jackets and helmets, and stay very low to the ground. Fun is promised.


Just bring your witches outfit.


----------



## nanabanana

theyarnlady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you are a bitch, but that's fine!! LOL Will I be sensored for that!!! Only speaking my mind. I know how it is at these things Susan, gets you down sometimes. I hope you know I say that word with humour. I think you're great, you always make me laugh! McPastyxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeap McPasty you are right on today. Hit the nail on the head. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Now girls, I am going to be refined now(speaking in posh voice) I have prepared & mixed my puddings, isn't that marvellous! I will cook them in the morning, they are very boozy, with stout & brandy!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Oh I feel so much better now....My moodie has lightened! It's not like me at all!. thankyou for not taking any notice of me!!! Just acting normally I see...No preferential treatment!!!!In other words, Get out of your moodie susan xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my tea, finally.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Nitz's tell me when you get it how you like the pot(coffee maker I mean.) If it works like you like I will have to get one. Do they come in Purple, you inow who likes that.
Click to expand...

Naw, we don't get the pretty coloured ones like in England. We get Silver and Black.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Just got my tea, finally.


Ah thank you Nitz's. That is lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr Waitrose has been with a huge supply of butterscotch iceream. So I suppose I'd better go and put it in the freezer.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Oh I feel so much better now....My moodie has lightened! It's not like me at all!. thankyou for not taking any notice of me!!! Just acting normally I see...No preferential treatment!!!!In other words, Get out of your moodie susan xxxx


Ah you started the day like the rest of us. We all were in a moody. Just trying to find some little happy's to make the day seem to pass a little less bitter .


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Mr Waitrose has been with a huge supply of butterscotch iceream. So I suppose I'd better go and put it in the freezer.


No rest for the wicked!


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Ahem..He's behaved himself for 2 days now!!!!


Oh isn't he feeling well?? :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Waitrose has been with a huge supply of butterscotch iceream. So I suppose I'd better go and put it in the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> No rest for the wicked!
Click to expand...

that's not wicked, it's daft. Just eat it, bypass the freezer.


----------



## theyarnlady

Fixes the dear little man his breakfast, english muffin and a cup of mud.


----------



## pearlone

SaxonLady said:


> I'm just amazed mine found it. I have a horrible suspicion he wants to use it for something else. He once put engine parts in there. It took me four empty washes to clean it out thoroughly.
> He has also put an engine block in the freezer so that it would fit more easily, and, bestof all, he once pulled back the dining room carpet so as not to spoil it (very thoughtful!) and put half a heavy engine on the floorboards on its studs (or whatever they're called). IN the middle of the night there was a dull thud and the studs had fallen into the floorboards impaling the engine for good. We had to carefully cut the floorboards around them , holding the engine up so that it would not crash beneath the floor (a metre deep space)


You must have the patience of a saint. I think I would have been the shrill fishwife, and DH would have found himself doing the cleanup by himself(hired help for engine in floor) and then living in the doghouse for a day or so, and forbidden from evermore bringing any metal objects into the home.lol


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed mine found it. I have a horrible suspicion he wants to use it for something else. He once put engine parts in there. It took me four empty washes to clean it out thoroughly.
> He has also put an engine block in the freezer so that it would fit more easily, and, bestof all, he once pulled back the dining room carpet so as not to spoil it (very thoughtful!) and put half a heavy engine on the floorboards on its studs (or whatever they're called). IN the middle of the night there was a dull thud and the studs had fallen into the floorboards impaling the engine for good. We had to carefully cut the floorboards around them , holding the engine up so that it would not crash beneath the floor (a metre deep space)
> 
> 
> 
> apart from the hired help I did all that. He and my sons removed the engine themselves, and replace the floorboards.
> 
> You must have the patience of a saint. I think I would have been the shrill fishwife, and DH would have found himself doing the cleanup by himself(hired help for engine in floor) and then living in the doghouse for a day or so, and forbidden from evermore bringing any metal objects into the home.lol
Click to expand...


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Waitrose has been with a huge supply of butterscotch iceream. So I suppose I'd better go and put it in the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> No rest for the wicked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not wicked, it's daft. Just eat it, bypass the freezer.
Click to expand...

You know she loves Butterscoth ice cream and Sharon is a chocolat hall ick. You English ladies sure know how to talk about food,and cause us ones in the U.S to go on a eating fest. Then have to go on a diet and next post off the diet again.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed mine found it. I have a horrible suspicion he wants to use it for something else. He once put engine parts in there. It took me four empty washes to clean it out thoroughly.
> He has also put an engine block in the freezer so that it would fit more easily, and, bestof all, he once pulled back the dining room carpet so as not to spoil it (very thoughtful!) and put half a heavy engine on the floorboards on its studs (or whatever they're called). IN the middle of the night there was a dull thud and the studs had fallen into the floorboards impaling the engine for good. We had to carefully cut the floorboards around them , holding the engine up so that it would not crash beneath the floor (a metre deep space)
> 
> 
> 
> apart from the hired help I did all that. He and my sons removed the engine themselves, and replace the floorboards.
> 
> You must have the patience of a saint. I think I would have been the shrill fishwife, and DH would have found himself doing the cleanup by himself(hired help for engine in floor) and then living in the doghouse for a day or so, and forbidden from evermore bringing any metal objects into the home.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

printed that back-to front. whoops


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Waitrose has been with a huge supply of butterscotch iceream. So I suppose I'd better go and put it in the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> No rest for the wicked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not wicked, it's daft. Just eat it, bypass the freezer.
Click to expand...

Now why didn't I think of that. Mind you better save some for grandson or there'll be hell to pay.


----------



## grandma susan

Mine is playing with his laptop. I think he's read every page on how to fix a kia sedona! I've just had a strange man on the phone, He said he was "john" from windows centre and that I asked him to call me!!!! I said "did I"??????. There was a silence....Seemingly DH was in there looking at the price of windows and little "john" has decided he'll come out and measure up!!! That must be one of the best ways of getting business musn't it? I said no thankyou!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

My weakness is New York style baked cheesecake. MY lovely son bought me a commercial size one, divided into 14 generous slices. It lasted less than a week - seems everone else likes it too.


----------



## pearlone

I have never tasted Butterscotch ice cream. Butterscotch toppings and candies, but not ice cream. I wonder if they make that flavor here in the states?? Have never seen it at the grocers.


----------



## theyarnlady

Ah leave it to the little man to set you up for something they must all be alike.


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> I have never tasted Butterscotch ice cream. Butterscotch toppings and candies, but not ice cream. I wonder if they make that flavor here in the states?? Have never seen it at the grocers.


I LOVE your butter pecan mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> I have never tasted Butterscotch ice cream. Butterscotch toppings and candies, but not ice cream. I wonder if they make that flavor here in the states?? Have never seen it at the grocers.


Oh but you can get it in ice cream palors. So they must have it in some stores.


----------



## pearlone

SaxonLady said:


> My weakness is New York style baked cheesecake. MY lovely son bought me a commercial size one, divided into 14 generous slices. It lasted less than a week - seems everone else likes it too.


I have several yummy recipes for New York style Cheesecake. When have more mobility of fingers will post a recipe if you would like it.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> My weakness is New York style baked cheesecake. MY lovely son bought me a commercial size one, divided into 14 generous slices. It lasted less than a week - seems everone else likes it too.


I'm making one of those for Christmas with chocolate pouring sauce for daughter and daughter.


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> My weakness is New York style baked cheesecake. MY lovely son bought me a commercial size one, divided into 14 generous slices. It lasted less than a week - seems everone else likes it too.


When I lived in New York Pops(hubby's dad) would bring me one ever birthday there is nothing like it in the world, especially when it's fresh from the bakery.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tasted Butterscotch ice cream. Butterscotch toppings and candies, but not ice cream. I wonder if they make that flavor here in the states?? Have never seen it at the grocers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but you can get it in ice cream palors. So they must have it in some stores.
Click to expand...

It's the bestest ice cream in the whole wide world. x


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My weakness is New York style baked cheesecake. MY lovely son bought me a commercial size one, divided into 14 generous slices. It lasted less than a week - seems everone else likes it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making one of those for Christmas with chocolate pouring sauce for daughter and daughter.
Click to expand...

How do you make chocolate pouring sauce? Is it nice and thick? like a syrup?


----------



## nitz8catz

I just got written up by the Health and Safety guy for having an old UPS sitting in my cubicle. I would have moved it to the supply room so it can go out for disposal, but the lady in the next cubicle is using my cart. He didn't accept that excuse.
Merry Christmas to him too!


----------



## pearlone

theyarnlady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tasted Butterscotch ice cream. Butterscotch toppings and candies, but not ice cream. I wonder if they make that flavor here in the states?? Have never seen it at the grocers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but you can get it in ice cream palors. So they must have it in some stores.
Click to expand...

Most of our ice cream palors in the areas have shut down or just provide the basic flavors. Maybe it depends on part of country you in.


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> I have never tasted Butterscotch ice cream. Butterscotch toppings and candies, but not ice cream. I wonder if they make that flavor here in the states?? Have never seen it at the grocers.


We have butterscotch ripple ice cream up here.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I just got written up by the Health and Safety guy for having an old UPS sitting in my cubicle. I would have moved it to the supply room so it can go out for disposal, but the lady in the next cubicle is using my cart. He didn't accept that excuse.
> Merry Christmas to him too!


Let's hope he has a merry Christmas stuck on the toilet!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My weakness is New York style baked cheesecake. MY lovely son bought me a commercial size one, divided into 14 generous slices. It lasted less than a week - seems everone else likes it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making one of those for Christmas with chocolate pouring sauce for daughter and daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you make chocolate pouring sauce? Is it nice and thick? like a syrup?
Click to expand...

I'll post the recipe when I find it.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got written up by the Health and Safety guy for having an old UPS sitting in my cubicle. I would have moved it to the supply room so it can go out for disposal, but the lady in the next cubicle is using my cart. He didn't accept that excuse.
> Merry Christmas to him too!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he has a merry Christmas stuck on the toilet!!!!!
Click to expand...

yeah! he he


----------



## grandma susan

Thankyou Purple.....how's your knee now? after shopping?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got written up by the Health and Safety guy for having an old UPS sitting in my cubicle. I would have moved it to the supply room so it can go out for disposal, but the lady in the next cubicle is using my cart. He didn't accept that excuse.
> Merry Christmas to him too!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he has a merry Christmas stuck on the toilet!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah! he he
Click to expand...

GOT AN ADVERT FOR TOILET CUBICLES - sorry didn't mean to shout


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou Purple.....how's your knee now? after shopping?


It's fine. Did you see I bought some new high heel shoes!


----------



## pearlone

nitz8catz said:


> I just got written up by the Health and Safety guy for having an old UPS sitting in my cubicle. I would have moved it to the supply room so it can go out for disposal, but the lady in the next cubicle is using my cart. He didn't accept that excuse.
> Merry Christmas to him too!


Yarnbomb it and tell him he was mistaken, its' a Christmas desk ornament. Some folks have no Christmas spirit at all.Couldn't he have waited till your cart was returned??? He is a Meany. :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou Purple.....how's your knee now? after shopping?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine. Did you see I bought some new high heel shoes!
Click to expand...

OH yes! I saw! Did you notice I NEVER said a word???? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got written up by the Health and Safety guy for having an old UPS sitting in my cubicle. I would have moved it to the supply room so it can go out for disposal, but the lady in the next cubicle is using my cart. He didn't accept that excuse.
> Merry Christmas to him too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnbomb it and tell him he was mistaken, its' a Christmas desk ornament. Some folks have no Christmas spirit at all.Couldn't he have waited till your cart was returned??? He is a Meany. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

I am so out of date that I haven't a clue what you are talking about, but it sounds very technical and important. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody, I need to tell you I'm in a b***h of a mood. I'm sick of S and B, I've gone for years and surely and slowly the older members have been leaving. We have some newer members over the last 3/4 mths and we never seem to laugh anymore. All the ones we laughed with are gone to different things. BP goes cardmaking, MYT goes to over 60's in the next village. D looks after grandchildren! Only miserable people go now. There's no fun anymore. SO...I think I'm going to knock it on the head. I've gone for about 10yrs.There's another class I fancy on a Monday teatime starting in January and I might go to that instead. I always used to go and it was fun but the teacher had a year off. Well. that's my intention. I'm so sick of folks talking about themselves...I must be a b***h but I'm not interested in them! Do I sound REALLY selfish?I want the truth!AND the bloody car still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you are a bitch, but that's fine!! LOL Will I be sensored for that!!! Only speaking my mind. I know how it is at these things Susan, gets you down sometimes. I hope you know I say that word with humour. I think you're great, you always make me laugh! McPastyxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeap McPasty you are right on today. Hit the nail on the head. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now girls, I am going to be refined now(speaking in posh voice) I have prepared & mixed my puddings, isn't that marvellous! I will cook them in the morning, they are very boozy, with stout & brandy!!!! xxxxxxxxx
Click to expand...

Oh oh and you were the one that told me, my fruit brick were a little heavy on the booze side, Ah so you will be having a very merry merry Christmas this year. :roll: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

I've got an advert for TOILET CUBICLES Honesly!!!! Do you want it Nitz?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou Purple.....how's your knee now? after shopping?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine. Did you see I bought some new high heel shoes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH yes! I saw! Did you notice I NEVER said a word???? :roll:
Click to expand...

They are really cool, grey suade, sort of like a pixie boot.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got written up by the Health and Safety guy for having an old UPS sitting in my cubicle. I would have moved it to the supply room so it can go out for disposal, but the lady in the next cubicle is using my cart. He didn't accept that excuse.
> Merry Christmas to him too!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope he has a merry Christmas stuck on the toilet!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah! he he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOT AN ADVERT FOR TOILET CUBICLES - sorry didn't mean to shout
Click to expand...

Oh that ones to good to pass up. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Butterfly1943

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the bitiching car. Thats really why we had to get rid of the two we had, son said it would just get worst. Just sorry you have it happen around Christmas. Think a good idea to strap it to Purples tree make a nice bonfire too. Do you think the police firedepartment and Doctors will wonder about Our sanity???
> 
> 
> 
> Use it for storing yarn???
Click to expand...

I love this idea. Maybe I will do that when mine dies. Not soon I hope. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got written up by the Health and Safety guy for having an old UPS sitting in my cubicle. I would have moved it to the supply room so it can go out for disposal, but the lady in the next cubicle is using my cart. He didn't accept that excuse.
> Merry Christmas to him too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnbomb it and tell him he was mistaken, its' a Christmas desk ornament. Some folks have no Christmas spirit at all.Couldn't he have waited till your cart was returned??? He is a Meany. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so out of date that I haven't a clue what you are talking about, but it sounds very technical and important. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

I didn't dare ask what the hell they were talking about either...Ignorance is bliss. what is a UB wotsit?


----------



## PurpleFi

They are really cool, grey suade, sort of like a pixie boot.[/quote]

ps and they were in the sale. Have you not5iced that the January sales have all started very early.


----------



## pearlone

GS is #1, PurpleV#2,Yarni#3 and Sharon is #5.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou Purple.....how's your knee now? after shopping?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine. Did you see I bought some new high heel shoes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH yes! I saw! Did you notice I NEVER said a word???? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are really cool, grey suade, sort of like a pixie boot.
Click to expand...

No comment!


----------



## PurpleFi

I am so out of date that I haven't a clue what you are talking about, but it sounds very technical and important. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote]

I didn't dare ask what the hell they were talking about either...Ignorance is bliss. what is a UB wotsit?[/quote]

Could they be taslking foreign. Perhaps if I had a glass of wine it would help.


----------



## PurpleFi

No comment![/quote]

Why not?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> I am so out of date that I haven't a clue what you are talking about, but it sounds very technical and important. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I didn't dare ask what the hell they were talking about either...Ignorance is bliss. what is a UB wotsit?[/quote]

Could they be taslking foreign. Perhaps if I had a glass of wine it would help.[/quote]

you go for it girl... more sense in that than heeled shoes!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

I'll get some more coffee. Oh God! I forgot that I'm goung to a linedancing party tonight!!! Oh blow!!!!It's poring down out there.


----------



## PurpleFi

you go for it girl... more sense in that than heeled shoes!!!![/quote]

Advert is now for high heeled shoes.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> GS is #1, PurpleV#2,Yarni#3 and Sharon is #5.


Thats cause we don't now how to keep our big post shut, no it's cause we have to much fun somedays. G.s. is the worst up there with purple. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS is #1, PurpleV#2,Yarni#3 and Sharon is #5.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause we don't now how to keep our big post shut, no it's cause we have to much fun somedays. G.s. is the worst up there with purple. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Tenas rule. Way to go!!!! Yahoo!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've got an advert for TOILET CUBICLES Honesly!!!! Do you want it Nitz?


If I had his email address, I'd send it to him. :twisted:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS is #1, PurpleV#2,Yarni#3 and Sharon is #5.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause we don't now how to keep our big post shut, no it's cause we have to much fun somedays. G.s. is the worst up there with purple. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

What you mean is that Grandma Susan is bestest closely followed by Purple! Get it right Pam!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh help me I am going to pee my pants from laughing so much . There is no control here today.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an advert for TOILET CUBICLES Honesly!!!! Do you want it Nitz?
> 
> 
> 
> If I had his email address, I'd send it to him. :twisted:
Click to expand...

You and I must have the same adverts Susan.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> I am so out of date that I haven't a clue what you are talking about, but it sounds very technical and important. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I didn't dare ask what the hell they were talking about either...Ignorance is bliss. what is a UB wotsit?[/quote]

Could they be taslking foreign. Perhaps if I had a glass of wine it would help.[/quote]

Couldn't hurt. I have little mini chocolate bottles under the desk. They have a drop or two of alcohol in them.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'll get some more coffee. Oh God! I forgot that I'm goung to a linedancing party tonight!!! Oh blow!!!!It's poring down out there.


Rather you than me, I'm going to snuggle up by a nice log fire in my pjs with a glass of wine and chocolates. Have fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

Couldn't hurt. I have little mini chocolate bottles under the desk. They have a drop or two of alcohol in them.[/quote]

Now that sounds good.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS is #1, PurpleV#2,Yarni#3 and Sharon is #5.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause we don't now how to keep our big post shut, no it's cause we have to much fun somedays. G.s. is the worst up there with purple. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you mean is that Grandma Susan is bestest closely followed by Purple! Get it right Pam!!!
Click to expand...

Oh o.k. but you two have the biggest posts a notes on this place. posty posty posties, So you want to be first start posting. Don't just complain about me not getting it. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh o.k. but you two have the biggest posts a notes on this place. posty posty posties, So you want to be first start posting. Don't just complain about me not getting it. :shock:[/quote]

Pam I would never complain about you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've got an advert for Post-It-Notes! Way to go Pam!


----------



## pearlone

Here in the states Toys or Us is staying open 24 hrs a day till 10pm Christmas Eve. Every store has extended hours and coupons coming out the ying yang. Christmas has gotten too commerical and I don't like it. People don't have time to enjoy the season and develop some Christmas spirit. It is money and profit. gift giving is fine,but should be done within reason. Have friend who is still paying off bills from last Christmas, and now goes into debt further for this year.Off my soap box. Sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Oh o.k. but you two have the biggest posts a notes on this place. posty posty posties, So you want to be first start posting. Don't just complain about me not getting it. :shock:


Pam I would never complain about you.     [/quote]

Oh yes you can, I love you. arm wraps, Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> I've got an advert for Post-It-Notes! Way to go Pam!


I still want to know what you were talking about the ups thing
I can't find it. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Here in the states Toys or Us is staying open 24 hrs a day till 10pm Christmas Eve. Every store has extended hours and coupons coming out the ying yang. Christmas has gotten too commerical and I don't like it. People don't have time to enjoy the season and develop some Christmas spirit. It is money and profit. gift giving is fine,but should be done within reason. Have friend who is still paying off bills from last Christmas, and now goes into debt further for this year.Off my soap box. Sorry.


That's sad but I know some ladys on this site that could use some toys, with the minds they have. :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an advert for Post-It-Notes! Way to go Pam!
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know what you were talking about the ups thing
> I can't find it. :shock:
Click to expand...

UPS = big battery in a box that attaches to computer, so when hydro flickers it doesn't kill the computer. Everyone in rural areas should have one. Especially if they are in an area that gets lots of lightning strikes.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> I've got an advert for Post-It-Notes! Way to go Pam!


Are they the sticky ones I have them all over the house, just forget to read them. But is very colorful here. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh o.k. but you two have the biggest posts a notes on this place. posty posty posties, So you want to be first start posting. Don't just complain about me not getting it. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam I would never complain about you.
Click to expand...

Oh yes you can, I love you. arm wraps, Pam[/quote]

The only complaint I have is that you live so far away I can't pop round for a coffee.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an advert for Post-It-Notes! Way to go Pam!
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know what you were talking about the ups thing
> I can't find it. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UPS = big battery in a box that attaches to computer, so when hydro flickers it doesn't kill the computer. Everyone in rural areas should have one. Especially if they are in an area that gets lots of lightning strikes.
Click to expand...

Well I do wish him a B------ Christmas for that one. :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

sharon's just text me. she's on a bus to Edinburgh to collect Sophy....It's peeing down.....She wants me to send her a rude thing that I got e-mailed to me today. I nearly fell off my chair when I saw it...


----------



## PurpleFi

I have to leave myself a note as to where I left the notes!


----------



## nitz8catz

The youngest person in my family is my neice who is 17years old now. Takes the pressure off when there aren't any little ones, and the older ones all say, "I don't need anything." We just get little trinkets now.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS is #1, PurpleV#2,Yarni#3 and Sharon is #5.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause we don't now how to keep our big post shut, no it's cause we have to much fun somedays. G.s. is the worst up there with purple. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tenas rule. Way to go!!!! Yahoo!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> sharon's just text me. she's on a bus to Edinburgh to collect Sophy....It's peeing down.....She wants me to send her a rude thing that I got e-mailed to me today. I nearly fell off my chair when I saw it...


Oh what was that? The mind boggles.


----------



## pearlone

Just got an advert for Urban Outfitters gift center.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> I have to leave myself a note as to where I left the notes!


I have notes on the fridge that say where the pens are.


----------



## Butterfly1943

Well, I finally caught up. You ladies are too, too funny. It only took me an hour and fifteen minutes to catch up from last nite. Got to get some work done now. Will catch up again later. Julia


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh help me please adver DEAL ON HEELS. Oh no , and fresh Better naturally. I wonder what they are ref. too.????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> Here in the states Toys or Us is staying open 24 hrs a day till 10pm Christmas Eve. Every store has extended hours and coupons coming out the ying yang. Christmas has gotten too commerical and I don't like it. People don't have time to enjoy the season and develop some Christmas spirit. It is money and profit. gift giving is fine,but should be done within reason. Have friend who is still paying off bills from last Christmas, and now goes into debt further for this year.Off my soap box. Sorry.


Don't be sorry. ?I've never believed in spending more than I have for Christmas. never....


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the states Toys or Us is staying open 24 hrs a day till 10pm Christmas Eve. Every store has extended hours and coupons coming out the ying yang. Christmas has gotten too commerical and I don't like it. People don't have time to enjoy the season and develop some Christmas spirit. It is money and profit. gift giving is fine,but should be done within reason. Have friend who is still paying off bills from last Christmas, and now goes into debt further for this year.Off my soap box. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad but I know some ladys on this site that could use some toys, with the minds they have. :shock:
Click to expand...

AHEM


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sharon's just text me. she's on a bus to Edinburgh to collect Sophy....It's peeing down.....She wants me to send her a rude thing that I got e-mailed to me today. I nearly fell off my chair when I saw it...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what was that? The mind boggles.
Click to expand...

Oh you have to see this one send it to Purple Susan, it is so funny.


----------



## theyarnlady

Butterfly1943 said:


> Well, I finally caught up. You ladies are too, too funny. It only took me an hour and fifteen minutes to catch up from last nite. Got to get some work done now. Will catch up again later. Julia


YOur doing good and your mind is still in one piece???????


----------



## nitz8catz

I feel like a bobble head today. My head doesn't feel like it's attached right.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sharon's just text me. she's on a bus to Edinburgh to collect Sophy....It's peeing down.....She wants me to send her a rude thing that I got e-mailed to me today. I nearly fell off my chair when I saw it...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what was that? The mind boggles.
Click to expand...

I just opened my e-mail and a friend just sent me a poster!!!BUT it's shall we say rude!!!!! I daren't send it to you! I've sent it to our Pam and I think she may have fallen off her seat. I daren't answer her PM hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Sharon says bus was late and she is crabby. Told her to hurry home.


----------



## pearlone

What did you get emailed to you GS if I may be so bold as to enquire.See, I have manners. lol


----------



## grandma susan

Butterfly1943 said:


> Well, I finally caught up. You ladies are too, too funny. It only took me an hour and fifteen minutes to catch up from last nite. Got to get some work done now. Will catch up again later. Julia


There's no point in catching up ?Julia. or maybe no point in your work!!!!You'll never get to caht. I was a miserable (lady) before I came on here today, now look at me?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the states Toys or Us is staying open 24 hrs a day till 10pm Christmas Eve. Every store has extended hours and coupons coming out the ying yang. Christmas has gotten too commerical and I don't like it. People don't have time to enjoy the season and develop some Christmas spirit. It is money and profit. gift giving is fine,but should be done within reason. Have friend who is still paying off bills from last Christmas, and now goes into debt further for this year.Off my soap box. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad but I know some ladys on this site that could use some toys, with the minds they have. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHEM
Click to expand...

Well it is true, a toy keeps the mind occupied, and some of us on here, not mentioning names you know who you are, need something to play with.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sharon's just text me. she's on a bus to Edinburgh to collect Sophy....It's peeing down.....She wants me to send her a rude thing that I got e-mailed to me today. I nearly fell off my chair when I saw it...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what was that? The mind boggles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just opened my e-mail and a friend just sent me a poster!!!BUT it's shall we say rude!!!!! I daren't send it to you! I've sent it to our Pam and I think she may have fallen off her seat. I daren't answer her PM hahaha
Click to expand...

Don't forget I was a teenager and some in the 60s, been there done that got the tee shirt. Dare you to send it to me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Gotta run ladies. I have to nuke a sausage, then head up to the cafeteria. They have Minestrone soup today. Catch whoever is still on, later.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Sharon says bus was late and she is crabby. Told her to hurry home.


Sharon wants my e-mail too... hahahaha....scruffy lot you lot!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> I feel like a bobble head today. My head doesn't feel like it's attached right.


So what makes you think you are any different from the rest of us??? bobble head??????


----------



## PurpleFi

Butterfly1943 said:


> Well, I finally caught up. You ladies are too, too funny. It only took me an hour and fifteen minutes to catch up from last nite. Got to get some work done now. Will catch up again later. Julia


Oh hello Julia, have we met. I've a memory like a seive, I'm PurpleV and the most sensible one here. I will get told off, but what is your shoe size. Nice to see you here and give yourself a medal for doing catch up.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon says bus was late and she is crabby. Told her to hurry home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon wants my e-mail too... hahahaha....scruffy lot you lot!!!!
Click to expand...

I am still laughing at it. Just send it. :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

OK I'll send you it purple. Nitz and purly you'll have to ask then I will. I tell you girls, it beats knitting. BRB I'm e-mailing purple and sharon


----------



## grandma susan

Pam have you read what Nitz says hahahahah....she has to nuke a sausage.......hahahahaha....OMG


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Gotta run ladies. I have to nuke a sausage, then head up to the cafeteria. They have Minestrone soup today. Catch whoever is still on, later.


Bye Nitzi, enjoy your lunch.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh o.k. but you two have the biggest posts a notes on this place. posty posty posties, So you want to be first start posting. Don't just complain about me not getting it. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Pam I would never complain about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes you can, I love you. arm wraps, Pam
Click to expand...

The only complaint I have is that you live so far away I can't pop round for a coffee.[/quote]

Not with the cup of instant mud I have here today, but do wish the Tena's were close would have a good laugh to start our day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Have you sent it to me?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Pam have you read what Nitz says hahahahah....she has to nuke a sausage.......hahahahaha....OMG


Yes I am praying it's not UPS guy. :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

Ok I've sent it. If your standing purple hang on to your crutch


----------



## PurpleFi

Sharon won't be home until after 6 and will then need to eat, so we can talk about her until then!!!


----------



## grandma susan

I'll send it to Nitz while she's having her tea... hahahaha sausages


----------



## PurpleFi

Brilliant Susan, Mr P didn't get it!!


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finally caught up. You ladies are too, too funny. It only took me an hour and fifteen minutes to catch up from last nite. Got to get some work done now. Will catch up again later. Julia
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hello Julia, have we met. I've a memory like a seive, I'm PurpleV and the most sensible one here. I will get told off, but what is your shoe size. Nice to see you here and give yourself a medal for doing catch up.
Click to expand...

Please if you want to live here don't and I mean do not mention shoe size. and If her menory is like a seive how sensible it that one???????????????? :roll: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Brilliant Susan, Mr P didn't get it!!


It's not as interesting as scrabble!


----------



## PurpleFi

Sharon says she misses us. Aaaah


----------



## grandma susan

Imagine how I felt when I opened that!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Sharon won't be home until after 6 and will then need to eat, so we can talk about her until then!!!


My bet is she is laughing so hard at what Susan sent her that she will have to get off bus to find a restroom. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant Susan, Mr P didn't get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as interesting as scrabble!
Click to expand...

Which he is still playing, but he did hoover the lounge.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Sharon says she misses us. Aaaah


She's mad! I hope she's not having sausages for tea!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Imagine how I felt when I opened that!!!!


You had a grin from ear to ear!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon says she misses us. Aaaah
> 
> 
> 
> She's mad! I hope she's not having sausages for tea!
Click to expand...

That's what the grand children want tomorrow!


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Sharon says she misses us. Aaaah


Of course she does, she need to find the restroom and home is where the potty is. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Please if you want to live here don't and I mean do not mention shoe size. and If her menory is like a seive how sensible it that one???????????????? :roll: :shock:[/quote]

So you don't want me to mention SHOESIZE?


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon says she misses us. Aaaah
> 
> 
> 
> She's mad! I hope she's not having sausages for tea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what the grand children want tomorrow!
Click to expand...

What the UPS's sausage,or just the regular ones???


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how I felt when I opened that!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You had a grin from ear to ear!!!
Click to expand...

I was in such a bad mood when I came in and opened my e-mails and I saw that!. I got the shock of my life! I was creased......It took a couple of seconds to remember what it was hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Listen I have to go now and get ready for this darn party....I could be back....I'd love to see Nitz's face...I wonder if she says anything about it hahahaha....


----------



## grandma susan

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE have a good night......


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Please if you want to live here don't and I mean do not mention shoe size. and If her menory is like a seive how sensible it that one???????????????? :roll: :shock:


So you don't want me to mention SHOESIZE?[/quote]

Oh don't you start that one over again. You know what I said the last time we will end up covering ever body part, including the email one of that body part sSusan sent out.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Listen I have to go now and get ready for this darn party....I could be back....I'd love to see Nitz's face...I wonder if she says anything about it hahahaha....


Enjoy the party. I'm off for a shower and getinto my nie cosy pjs. Catch whoever later. Love and hugs PV xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh don't you start that one over again. You know what I said the last time we will end up covering ever body part, including the email one of that body part sSusan sent out.[/quote]

Now there's a thought, and with that I'll say see you later xx


----------



## theyarnlady

I have to go too. Hubby wants to know when going to Madison for the Christmas presents. Thank you all for the the laughter, and joy. It's been nice to have the tena happiness again. Arm wraps to you all and to you new ladies hope you will join in our fun again. Sorry if I offend anyone but that is what our life here is about sometimes. Arm wraps, Pam


----------



## pearlone

Guess everyone is gone for now. Need to get groceries Later


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> Guess everyone is gone for now. Need to get groceries Later


I've come back purly hahahahaha.....


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My weakness is New York style baked cheesecake. MY lovely son bought me a commercial size one, divided into 14 generous slices. It lasted less than a week - seems everone else likes it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have several yummy recipes for New York style Cheesecake. When have more mobility of fingers will post a recipe if you would like it.
Click to expand...

oh yes please


----------



## linkan

I read all of the posts i missed , but my brain fog wont let me recall them all .

GSusan , Call yourself what you want but do what you want to do and to heck with the rest  I personally think your an angel  

Purple . . i cant believe you bought boots and they are not even purple .. is the heel at least purple? AND .. did you buy them before or after Susan sent you that email HAHA .. JK , i love boots  

Thanks all who commented on the tote , im glad it is done , when its not a holiday i may make another one ... 

Binky .. your phone lost signal again and i guess you forgot to call me back :? 

SaxonL i like your humor  way to fit in  age is no excuse , im only just 40 and my ticker isnt right .. :|

Purly Hi you  how are you feeling ?

Did i see a butterfly on here too ?? 

I think i saw a McPasty for a minute there too LOL . . Hiya McPasty  

Ok moving on to DD's backpack now .. at least all i have to do is sew in the lining on that one .. I see the end of the projects approaching and i can take an easy breathe ... NOT too much just enough and then back to work , sure if i slack off i will forget something lol ..

Will check back in later  
Lots O Love all of you  
XOXo


----------



## nitz8catz

Sausage nuked, lunch eaten with wife of Health and Safety guy. UPS is no longer an issue. He WON'T be having a happy new year, he he he. :twisted:


----------



## Butterfly1943

theyarnlady said:


> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finally caught up. You ladies are too, too funny. It only took me an hour and fifteen minutes to catch up from last nite. Got to get some work done now. Will catch up again later. Julia
> 
> 
> 
> YOur doing good and your mind is still in one piece???????
Click to expand...

That remains to be seen. :mrgreen:


----------



## Butterfly1943

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly1943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I finally caught up. You ladies are too, too funny. It only took me an hour and fifteen minutes to catch up from last nite. Got to get some work done now. Will catch up again later. Julia
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hello Julia, have we met. I've a memory like a seive, I'm PurpleV and the most sensible one here. I will get told off, but what is your shoe size. Nice to see you here and give yourself a medal for doing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please if you want to live here don't and I mean do not mention shoe size. and If her menory is like a seive how sensible it that one???????????????? :roll: :shock:
Click to expand...

Yes Purple we have met. My favorite color is also purple. I wear a 8 or 8 1/2 and my memory is like a seive also. I have very selective memory.


----------



## PurpleFi

Yes Purple we have met. My favorite color is also purple. I wear a 8 or 8 1/2 and my memory is like a seive also. I have very selective memory.[/quote]

Welll anyone who likes purple must be ok. Sounds as if you are fitting in her fine. Don't listen to Pam, she is still hunting for her marbles under the sofa where she spends a lot of time sitting.


----------



## PurpleFi

Purple . . i cant believe you bought boots and they are not even purple .. is the heel at least purple? AND .. did you buy them before or after Susan sent you that email HAHA .. JK , i love boots  


Hi Angela, Love the tote bag. How is Ethane now, is he feeling better, My shoes are all grey but will look good with purple tights and purple dress.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Purple . . i cant believe you bought boots and they are not even purple .. is the heel at least purple? AND .. did you buy them before or after Susan sent you that email HAHA .. JK , i love boots
> 
> Hi Angela, Love the tote bag. How is Ethane now, is he feeling better, My shoes are all grey but will look good with purple tights and purple dress.


That is a pretty picture (in my mind)


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple . . i cant believe you bought boots and they are not even purple .. is the heel at least purple? AND .. did you buy them before or after Susan sent you that email HAHA .. JK , i love boots
> 
> Hi Angela, Love the tote bag. How is Ethane now, is he feeling better, My shoes are all grey but will look good with purple tights and purple dress.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty picture (in my mind)
Click to expand...

Might take a picture sometime, for now I am sitting here in my pjs trying to finish a pair of crochet mitts. How are you. Hugs xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple . . i cant believe you bought boots and they are not even purple .. is the heel at least purple? AND .. did you buy them before or after Susan sent you that email HAHA .. JK , i love boots
> 
> Hi Angela, Love the tote bag. How is Ethane now, is he feeling better, My shoes are all grey but will look good with purple tights and purple dress.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty picture (in my mind)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might take a picture sometime, for now I am sitting here in my pjs trying to finish a pair of crochet mitts. How are you. Hugs xx
Click to expand...

I'm good now. It's quiet here. PJs sounds comfy.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm good now. It's quiet here. PJs sounds comfy.[/quote]

They are, baggy and fleecy.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> I'm good now. It's quiet here. PJs sounds comfy.


They are, baggy and fleecy.[/quote]

Add a nice big wooly wrap and I'd be off to zzzz's in a heartbeat.


----------



## PurpleFi

Got a log fire instead of a wooly wrap, glass of wine and some chocolate, Why oh why did I decide to make these mitts black?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Got a log fire instead of a wooly wrap, glass of wine and some chocolate, Why oh why did I decide to make these mitts black?


Ooo hope you have a bright light beside you.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a log fire instead of a wooly wrap, glass of wine and some chocolate, Why oh why did I decide to make these mitts black?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo hope you have a bright light beside you.
Click to expand...

I have but it's not helping, just have to do it by feel! :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a log fire instead of a wooly wrap, glass of wine and some chocolate, Why oh why did I decide to make these mitts black?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo hope you have a bright light beside you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have but it's not helping, just have to do it by feel! :roll:
Click to expand...

Touch knitting is really good skill. Let's you do all sorts of other things, and gives the eyes a rest. Wish I could do it on the mohair I'm working on, but I keep grabbing the stitch below.


----------



## PurpleFi

Touch knitting is really good skill. Let's you do all sorts of other things, and gives the eyes a rest. Wish I could do it on the mohair I'm working on, but I keep grabbing the stitch below.[/quote]

Only thing is I am crocheting, not knitting, but at leazt I'm not following a pattern,


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Touch knitting is really good skill. Let's you do all sorts of other things, and gives the eyes a rest. Wish I could do it on the mohair I'm working on, but I keep grabbing the stitch below.


Only thing is I am crocheting, not knitting, but at leazt I'm not following a pattern, [/quote]

oops, touch crocheting then?


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run Purple. Time for me to go home. Good luck with your mittens.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Touch knitting is really good skill. Let's you do all sorts of other things, and gives the eyes a rest. Wish I could do it on the mohair I'm working on, but I keep grabbing the stitch below.
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing is I am crocheting, not knitting, but at leazt I'm not following a pattern,
Click to expand...

oops, touch crocheting then?[/quote]

Nearly finished the first one. Do you crochet Nitzi?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I need to run Purple. Time for me to go home. Good luck with your mittens.


Bye Nitzi, drive safely. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I'm good now. It's quiet here. PJs sounds comfy.


They are, baggy and fleecy.[/quote]

Good morning Purple, I see you are ready foy bed. How did your shopping trip go, did you get your way? :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning Purple, I see you are ready foy bed. How did your shopping trip go, did you get your way? :XD:[/quote]

Yep and a new pair of high heel shoes! How are you this morning.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Purple, I see you are ready foy bed. How did your shopping trip go, did you get your way? :XD:


Yep and a new pair of high heel shoes! How are you this morning.[/quote]

Pretty good, fingers are tight & painful, but nothing new there. Want to be still asleep, but furry children have other ideas, also have to be at DD4's house in half an hour. It's a lovely bright sunny morning today also - just right to help me feel cheerful, especially with the birds singing. Do you have any bats in your area?


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purple, I see
> 
> Pretty good, fingers are tight & painful, but nothing new there. Want to be still asleep, but furry children have other ideas, also have to be at DD4's house in half an hour. It's a lovely bright sunny morning today also - just right to help me feel cheerful, especially with the birds singing. Do you have any bats in your area?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do have bats here, mostly pipestrell, very tiny.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purple, I see
> 
> Pretty good, fingers are tight & painful, but nothing new there. Want to be still asleep, but furry children have other ideas, also have to be at DD4's house in half an hour. It's a lovely bright sunny morning today also - just right to help me feel cheerful, especially with the birds singing. Do you have any bats in your area?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do have bats here, mostly pipestrell, very tiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DH keeps telling me we have some also, I keep trying to catch a glimpse, but haven't seen one yet. DD4 had one in her lounge a few months back, had come in for the coolness, that frightened her a bit.
> 
> Oh well, I had better get dressed & go to DD's. BIL is bringing some furniture for her today, & needs some help with it at this end.
> So might catch you later xoxoxo Xiang (think I will start using this all the time)
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Bye all xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

So might catch you later xoxoxo Xiang (think I will start using this all the time)[/quote]

Have a good day Xiang. Don't do too much Hugs xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> So might catch you later xoxoxo Xiang (think I will start using this all the time)


Have a good day Xiang. Don't do too much Hugs xx[/quote]

When I get home I intend to sit & knit & watch tv, like everyone else in this household :XD: 
Love & hugs Xiang xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I am home safe and sound///what's happened??? good to be home!


----------



## PurpleFi

Well I'm off to bed. Grandkids and coven tomorrow morning and then bking with the GKs in the afternoon. So may not be around here much tomorrow. Where ever you are and what ever you are doing enjoy yourself. Love and hugs PurpleV xx


----------



## grandma susan

night night...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I am home safe and sound///what's happened??? good to be home!


I've just said goodnight and you turn up. Did you have a good time?


----------



## grandma susan

yes thanks a lot better tnah I thought. My moods gone and I've been doing some seroius thinking about the classes I go to. I'm going to cut some and add 1 in the new year. Like you say, if it's a chore it's not what I wany. I'm off to bed now love, Is your knee aching?


----------



## PurpleFi

Just going to make the scrabble player a drink. Back in a mo.


----------



## grandma susan

I hve to go to bed now purple.....I'm dropping....Im IN all day tomorrow...wow, knitting time!!!! No more classes until 9th jan.


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> loading lol ...


Wow - bag looks great Linky


----------



## patrican

Hi Susan and Purple. Know you are going to bed soon, but hi anyway.


----------



## mumtoSophy

evening everyone


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:



> yes thanks a lot better tnah I thought. My moods gone and I've been doing some seroius thinking about the classes I go to. I'm going to cut some and add 1 in the new year. Like you say, if it's a chore it's not what I wany. I'm off to bed now love, Is your knee aching?


Just a bit, but I'll have to show the girls my new heels tomorrow. Night night. Sleep well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> evening everyone


Hi Sharon, I say I'm going to bed and everyone turns up. xx


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> evening everyone


Hi Sharon. I'm having a lovely slow morning after a night out with friends and daughters. If I'd been sensible, I should have stayed home as still not quite well.......but it was fun,


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Hi Susan and Purple. Know you are going to bed soon, but hi anyway.


Morning Patticake. Hope you are ok. I'm off to bed Night night all xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok night purple and hello to anyone else!


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Susan and Purple. Know you are going to bed soon, but hi anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Patticake. Hope you are ok. I'm off to bed Night night all xx
Click to expand...

Sleep well


----------



## mumtoSophy

anyone hungry??


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> anyone hungry??


What's on offer??


----------



## mumtoSophy

christmas biscuits and mincemeat muffins


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> christmas biscuits and mincemeat muffins


Yum - definitely missing my oven  ......let me just reach in and see...if.....I .........can.......stretching......not quite.......Oh darn - just can't quite get there :?


----------



## pearlone

Hi Sharon and Patticake,I just put lasagna in the oven. Come over if you are hungry. Don't know if it's a good breakfast food, but my Dh likes cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## mumtoSophy

I made a wee mouse today too

an alan dart one


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> christmas biscuits and mincemeat muffins
> 
> 
> 
> Yum - definitely missing my oven  ......let me just reach in and see...if.....I .........can.......stretching......not quite.......Oh darn - just can't quite get there :?
Click to expand...

tomorrow I might make truffles


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I'd love to stay and chat but I'm tired and it's 11pm 


have a good morning/evening


xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

pearlone said:


> Hi Sharon and Patticake,I just put lasagna in the oven. Come over if you are hungry. Don't know if it's a good breakfast food, but my Dh likes cold pizza for breakfast.


I love cold pizza


----------



## pearlone

Oh Sharon your cookies and biscuits look delicious. I love cut out cookies.


----------



## pearlone

mumtoSophy said:


> I made a wee mouse today too
> 
> an alan dart one


Oh how sweet. You are very talented.


----------



## pearlone

I need to run along and get the salad etc. ready for our supper. Dh said I fell asleep with computer in my lap and he didn't want to wake me. Bless his heart, so dinner is late tonight. Patticake I hope your cold is starting to go away and that you feel better today. Have a good night Sharon, sleep well'


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey Sharon are how you doing cold pizza yes, I love it.


----------



## patrican

pearlone said:


> Hi Sharon and Patticake,I just put lasagna in the oven. Come over if you are hungry. Don't know if it's a good breakfast food, but my Dh likes cold pizza for breakfast.


Speaking as a woman married to an Italian - lasagna and pizza are appropriate at any time :lol:


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> I made a wee mouse today too
> 
> an alan dart one


That is just totally gorgeous :mrgreen:


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> ok I'd love to stay and chat but I'm tired and it's 11pm
> 
> have a good morning/evening
> 
> xxx


Night, night and I'm off to do some catch up and then stitching. Ooroo!


----------



## theyarnlady

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of coffee have you ever tasted instant coffee, who ever invented it should be shot. I think I would rather drink mud. Seem some one mention they were sane on this site, now why would she say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Instant coffee is more popular here and it's crap! I won't drink the stuff at home. It's easier and nicer to perculate it. I'm with you on that! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DD and I are thinking of getting one of the Single cup brewers. Brother and sister both have them. And they do tea and hot chocolate too. Every cup is fresh brewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got DH one last year and it is very nice. I'm sure you would enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Keurig you just have to make sure you clean it regularly or it starts acting up, but I do love the convienence of making just one at a time
Click to expand...

Blinky I want to apologize for over riding your post today just saw it now. so please forgive me. Thank you for the information about the Keurig. What do you use to clean it with? vinegar? Think I will have to buy one for my christmas present will go nicely with vaccum.


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I'd love to stay and chat but I'm tired and it's 11pm
> 
> have a good morning/evening
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Night, night and I'm off to do some catch up and then stitching. Ooroo!
Click to expand...

Hey Patty cakes looks like your leaveing sorry I miss you just trying to catch up with todays post.


----------



## theyarnlady

Nice bag Linky sure your mom will love it.


----------



## patrican

Hi Pam - haven't quite left _just finished catch up. How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> I made a wee mouse today too
> 
> an alan dart one


Oh Sharon cookies and muffins, again with the food>Pizza and this off we go again.
Oh the mouse is so sweet. You did that in one day? Where is the cable baby blanket?? I want to see it.


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> Hi Pam - haven't quite left _just finished catch up. How are you doing?


Hey Patty I am trying to catch up too. Almost there. It's almost time for me to call it quits for the day. I am sure yours is just starting . How is the cold, flu what ever you have gotten going? Is it any better? sure hope so. 
What are your plans for Christmas? Sounds like Judi will be having fun going different places.


----------



## theyarnlady

OOph now you have. sorry about that.


----------



## theyarnlady

O.k. Good night all you tena's. Hope you all have a good night.


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> I need to run along and get the salad etc. ready for our supper. Dh said I fell asleep with computer in my lap and he didn't want to wake me. Bless his heart, so dinner is late tonight. Patticake I hope your cold is starting to go away and that you feel better today. Have a good night Sharon, sleep well'


Hi Purly, I have also Ben known to go to sleep in the middle of doing things, knitting, reading, typing ....... Once typed an job application while asleep, couldn't send it off - had typed everything I thought about my carreer at the time :? :XD:


----------



## Xiang

Was watching a taped show, & saw Mint amble slowly into the kitchen. I watched her sniff what looked like a shadow, & went to investigate ....... & found a young sleepy lizard. The poor thing was a little confused. Probably was sleeping in the sun, then was monstered by this toothy thing & was transported to a foreign land. I gently transferred it to the front yard, under some ground cover :roll: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:

Just sharing, I know some off you don't like reptiles, but this is about the tenth lizard I have rescued


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> Was watching a taped show, & saw Mint amble slowly into the kitchen. I watched her sniff what looked like a shadow, & went to investigate ....... & found a young sleepy lizard. The poor thing was a little confused. Probably was sleeping in the sun, then was monstered by this toothy thing & was transported to a foreign land. I gently transferred it to the front yard, under some ground cover :roll: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> Just sharing, I know some off you don't like reptiles, but this is about the tenth lizard I have rescued


Sounds like Mint is a pretty good retriever ( of lizards)


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was watching a taped show, & saw Mint amble slowly into the kitchen. I watched her sniff what looked like a shadow, & went to investigate ....... & found a young sleepy lizard. The poor thing was a little confused. Probably was sleeping in the sun, then was monstered by this toothy thing & was transported to a foreign land. I gently transferred it to the front yard, under some ground cover :roll: :lol: :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> Just sharing, I know some off you don't like reptiles, but this is about the tenth lizard I have rescued
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Mint is a pretty good retriever ( of lizards)
Click to expand...

She is, she loves to find things, & brings them into the cool of inside. I am hoping that the poor thing hasn't died of fright :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a wee mouse today too
> 
> an alan dart one
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sharon cookies and muffins, again with the food>Pizza and this off we go again.
> Oh the mouse is so sweet. You did that in one day? Where is the cable baby blanket?? I want to see it.
Click to expand...

ok I''ll take a pic later and puit it on


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a wee mouse today too
> 
> an alan dart one
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sharon cookies and muffins, again with the food>Pizza and this off we go again.
> Oh the mouse is so sweet. You did that in one day? Where is the cable baby blanket?? I want to see it.
Click to expand...

I love food! heehee


----------



## Xiang

Just checking to see if anyone is here! Will come back later


----------



## mumtoSophy

I'm here!


----------



## mumtoSophy

me and my toast!


----------



## mumtoSophy

with jam on


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> with jam on


Well, good morning to you, I have just had a choc covered Icecream for dessert. How are you this morning?


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> with jam on


You left again!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone. Nearly 9.40am. It's very cold. I slept well, I hope you all did too. I'll try and catch up!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Nearly 9.40am. It's very cold. I slept well, I hope you all did too. I'll try and catch up!


Good morning Susan, no one else here yet, Sharon has been & gone & I check in now & then until some else comes to stay for a chat. Lol


----------



## grandma susan

Im not doing much today. I'm promising myself to tidy down by my chair,where different wip's live! Not s busy day today!No news either.


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> with jam on
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good morning to you, I have just had a choc covered Icecream for dessert. How are you this morning?
Click to expand...

oh yum!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Im not doing much today. I'm promising myself to tidy down by my chair,where different wip's live! Not s busy day today!No news either.


morning!

I've got sore hands today so I'll have to wait until they start behaving before I can do much!!

I want to make truffles today and maybe ice my christmas cake  that's late tho


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Sharon, Mine haven't woken yet. I don't know what I'm doing today yet....Just looking at Turkish wool on the net. I'm fancying getting some. But it will be after Christmas, I hope we don't have to pay a lot for our car!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Im not doing much today. I'm promising myself to tidy down by my chair,where different wip's live! Not s busy day today!No news either.


So your holiday has started, then


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not doing much today. I'm promising myself to tidy down by my chair,where different wip's live! Not s busy day today!No news either.
> 
> 
> 
> morning!
> 
> I've got sore hands today so I'll have to wait until they start behaving before I can do much!!
> 
> I want to make truffles today and maybe ice my christmas cake  that's late tho
Click to expand...

I have decided to try my hand at crochet, for when I get sick of doing my larger knitting projects. First project started out as a fish, but I think it will end up being a carry bag, for one of my wip's


----------



## grandma susan

Yes. I took stock of myself yesterday, and realised I was doing things I didn't want to do and not doing others I did. I worked out that between Christmas lunches and parties I'd done 9 of them. Far too much! I'm frazzled. I shouldn't moan because some folk don't do any. I think it were a bit too much for me!


----------



## mumtoSophy

this time of year is busy for everyone and I think we all try and do too much!

and on that note I'm of to empty the washing machine! my life is just so exciting!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Yes. I took stock of myself yesterday, and realised I was doing things I didn't want to do and not doing others I did. I worked out that between Christmas lunches and parties I'd done 9 of them. Far too much! I'm frazzled. I shouldn't moan because some folk don't do any. I think it were a bit too much for me!


Susan do you do crocheting, or concentrate on your knitting?

Anyone, please. I have searched the crochet sites for some small projects, can anyone advise of sites with free patterns?


----------



## grandma susan

Why don't you google free crochet patterns? Or google red heart, or other yarn manufacturers.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to get ready. Be back later.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Why don't you google free crochet patterns? Or google red heart, or other yarn manufacturers.


I did that, but there wasn't many that I liked. I was looking for a specific pattern, but haven't found it yet. Know someone who has it, & have asked there.

Don't worry about it, I will find something somewhere. Am going to check local library tomorrow


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Why don't you google free crochet patterns? Or google red heart, or other yarn manufacturers.


I did google the red heart one, but must have typed it wrong before, tried again, & have found quite a few patterns, so thank you for that.


----------



## mumtoSophy

just made these


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> just made these


Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you google free crochet patterns? Or google red heart, or other yarn manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> I did google the red heart one, but must have typed it wrong before, tried again, & have found quite a few patterns, so thank you for that.
Click to expand...

Binky and i use allfreecrochet.com alot for our free patterns 

What are you looking for ?

I crocheted before i knitted , im no expert but maybe i can help 

Good Morning everyone ...

Ok , i went to bed at 11:30pm , DD called to tell me she would be here at 9:00am ... i said ok going to sleep talk to you in the morning , she says ok , remember we have togo to the court house , i say &%(^% i forgot ..ok ...

This child then texts me for the next half hour because she cant find the last known address of her soon to be ex-husband and she doesnt remember his birth date :? .... It just couldnt wait till 9 am :? eegads ... i tell her well i bloody well dont have it !!

THEN >...

3:35 am i get another text , only its two of them and they are from DS ..from the LIVING ROOM saying he is hurting please come help him ..
So i got up with him for the next 2 hours , went back to sleep for an hour and now lil miss is here .... 
:shock:  :shock: 
And everyone wonders why i dont sleep ! LOL

ok on a brighter note , DS is feeling a little better now , i think he is on the tail end of it , but i am watching him close because he wasnt drinking enough like i told him , dehydrating could send him in the other direction instead of improving .. so i am forcing fluids now ..

I am nearly finished with DD's backpack and Purple it is AWESOME if i do say so myself , you will be so jealous , the lining is a satiny purple on one side and satin with velvet leopard print on the other . . all of it a pinkish purpleish shiny combo , its neat , i will post pics when done with it , SHOULD be today but looks like everyone else has other plans for me today too ...

So what is everyone else up to ? did i miss anything ? should i read all the missed posts?


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Purple . . i cant believe you bought boots and they are not even purple .. is the heel at least purple? AND .. did you buy them before or after Susan sent you that email HAHA .. JK , i love boots
> 
> Hi Angela, Love the tote bag. How is Ethane now, is he feeling better, My shoes are all grey but will look good with purple tights and purple dress.


You will have to send us a pic of you all dressed up with your pretty new boots


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> I made a wee mouse today too
> 
> an alan dart one


* I LOVE IT *

LOVE !! .... IT !!!...


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> Nice bag Linky sure your mom will love it.


Thanks Pam .. it was a learning experience .. Do you quilt ?


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you google free crochet patterns? Or google red heart, or other yarn manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> I did google the red heart one, but must have typed it wrong before, tried again, & have found quite a few patterns, so thank you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Binky and i use allfreecrochet.com alot for our free patterns
> 
> What are you looking for ?
> 
> I crocheted before i knitted , im no expert but maybe i can help
> 
> Good Morning everyone ...
> 
> Ok , i went to bed at 11:30pm , DD called to tell me she would be here at 9:00am ... i said ok going to sleep talk to you in the morning , she says ok , remember we have togo to the court house , i say &%(^% i forgot ..ok ...
> 
> This child then texts me for the next half hour because she cant find the last known address of her soon to be ex-husband and she doesnt remember his birth date :? .... It just couldnt wait till 9 am :? eegads ... i tell her well i bloody well dont have it !!
> 
> THEN >...
> 
> 3:35 am i get another text , only its two of them and they are from DS ..from the LIVING ROOM saying he is hurting please come help him ..
> So i got up with him for the next 2 hours , went back to sleep for an hour and now lil miss is here ....
> :shock:  :shock:
> And everyone wonders why i dont sleep ! LOL
> 
> ok on a brighter note , DS is feeling a little better now , i think he is on the tail end of it , but i am watching him close because he wasnt drinking enough like i told him , dehydrating could send him in the other direction instead of improving .. so i am forcing fluids now ..
> 
> I am nearly finished with DD's backpack and Purple it is AWESOME if i do say so myself , you will be so jealous , the lining is a satiny purple on one side and satin with velvet leopard print on the other . . all of it a pinkish purpleish shiny combo , its neat , i will post pics when done with it , SHOULD be today but looks like everyone else has other plans for me today too ...
> 
> So what is everyone else up to ? did i miss anything ? should i read all the missed posts?
Click to expand...

Hi Ange, I hope DS keeps on improving.

I have just downloaded a heap of patterns from Red Heart, they are gorgeous. I will check out the sit you mentioned as well. I tried a couple of other sites but I couldn't open any of the patterns. I want to make all sorts of things for my DD's & DGD's for gifts for special occasions throughout next year, some will be for just because lol. I am about to practice on some little key holder bags using the crochet / knitting cotton. So I shall see how they turn out :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

My day so far...remember I'm not doing much! tidied crafts by the chair...Put eggs in container and dropped one on the floor, result egg all over!, Made trifle and made the custard and that went all over the floor too!. I'm going to knit a while now. I've also made beds, and washed and hung out on the line. stacked dishwasher and tidied kitchen...I could do more but I'm not..OBTW, I've prepared dinner too...On top of that I've got no, Xmas tags to put on the parcels! I daren't wrap them incase I mix them up!!!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> My day so far...remember I'm not doing much! tidied crafts by the chair...Put eggs in container and dropped one on the floor, result egg all over!, Made trifle and made the custard and that went all over the floor too!. I'm going to knit a while now. I've also made beds, and washed and hung out on the line. stacked dishwasher and tidied kitchen...I could do more but I'm not..OBTW, I've prepared dinner too...


You've been busy ... what time is it there LOL .. ??


----------



## grandma susan

12.25pm......I'm watching the news at 1 when it's 1pm that is...hahahaha....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> My day so far...remember I'm not doing much! tidied crafts by the chair...Put eggs in container and dropped one on the floor, result egg all over!, Made trifle and made the custard and that went all over the floor too!. I'm going to knit a while now. I've also made beds, and washed and hung out on the line. stacked dishwasher and tidied kitchen...I could do more but I'm not..OBTW, I've prepared dinner too...On top of that I've got no, Xmas tags to put on the parcels! I daren't wrap them incase I mix them up!!!


Wow, I would hate to see what you do when you plan a full days work, you are Supposed to be having a break today. How do you feel after all that work - I am impressed with you :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

It's nice to be able to do a bit. Not paining so much today. I'm in a better mood. I'm going to go down the street to get some gift tags a calendar for 2012. DH says the car will have to into the garage to be mended!!! He is not a happy chappy....


----------



## linkan

Sounds good Judi , i am going to make a little change purse out of a knitted scarf end that i decided not to make lol ... ahem , it has BEADS on it !! lol ..yea that one 

GSusan , dont over do it on your relax day !! key word relax ... 
I swear if you dont get your post soon i am gonna have a coniption fit !! Its been long enough already ! Thats it one of us has to move closer to the other !!!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> It's nice to be able to do a bit. Not paining so much today. I'm in a better mood. I'm going to go down the street to get some gift tags a calendar for 2012. DH says the car will have to into the garage to be mended!!! He is not a happy chappy....


I make them out of the paper i wrapped them with , its cheaper and it matches the paper lol

Just cut a shape out .. square is a shape .. fold over , instant gift tag


----------



## linkan

Did everyone leave me ??


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Did everyone leave me ??


No, I was searching for crochet hooks that won't make my hands ache, but I am back now


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did everyone leave me ??
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was searching for crochet hooks that won't make my hands ache, but I am back now
Click to expand...

Oh goody , not alone  
I am sewing on the backpack , i figure i am up best try to do it before she gets here lol , so between sides i am refreshing here


----------



## grandma susan

No. I'm listening DH on the phone talking to the garage.


----------



## grandma susan

DH says it's under warranty. I say it's not...Go on proove me wrong boy...please


----------



## grandma susan

Got to go now....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> It's nice to be able to do a bit. Not paining so much today. I'm in a better mood. I'm going to go down the street to get some gift tags a calendar for 2012. DH says the car will have to into the garage to be mended!!! He is not a happy chappy....


Can understand why he is not happy, repairs can be expensive, these days. Hope it is nothing huge


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Got to go now....


Enjoy your ? Quiet afternoon xoxo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Got to go now....


Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost 

If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon 
XOXO


----------



## linkan

JUDI !!?? come back , your gone too long again .. and GSusan had to run off to the store  
I hope she is okay , she sounded more than frazzled


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> JUDI !!?? come back , your gone too long again .. and GSusan had to run off to the store
> I hope she is okay , she sounded more than frazzled


She does, doesn't she, but idk what to do with her. She has been heading towards this for the last couple of days, sorry I took so long, I keep forgetting what I am doing :XD:


----------



## Xiang

I have found a set of crochet hooks that I want, so now I need to save up for them. I could just buy one at a time, but it will be cheaper buying them in a set


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> JUDI !!?? come back , your gone too long again .. and GSusan had to run off to the store
> I hope she is okay , she sounded more than frazzled


Should we send her a PM, or let her be for a while?


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUDI !!?? come back , your gone too long again .. and GSusan had to run off to the store
> I hope she is okay , she sounded more than frazzled
> 
> 
> 
> Should we send her a PM, or let her be for a while?
Click to expand...

idk ... i think the world of her so i prolly will send one


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just made these
> 
> 
> 
> Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again
Click to expand...

sorry heehee

i'm going to make peppermint creams this afternoon :XD:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUDI !!?? come back , your gone too long again .. and GSusan had to run off to the store
> I hope she is okay , she sounded more than frazzled
> 
> 
> 
> Should we send her a PM, or let her be for a while?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk ... i think the world of her so i prolly will send one
Click to expand...

I have sent her one, but she has known you longer, & might find it easier to answer you


----------



## mumtoSophy

Slow down Susan you are putting me to shame! :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

I need to write a list of what I still need to do!!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just made these
> 
> 
> 
> Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry heehee
> 
> i'm going to make peppermint creams this afternoon :XD:
Click to expand...

Don't apologise, I used to cook all the time, then I lost all desire to do anything like that. I feel that I am beginning to live again, & I want to make nice things for the DGD's to have when they visit, I am getting quite excited & planning things for after my holiday :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just made these
> 
> 
> 
> Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry heehee
> 
> i'm going to make peppermint creams this afternoon :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologise, I used to cook all the time, then I lost all desire to do anything like that. I feel that I am beginning to live again, & I want to make nice things for the DGD's to have when they visit, I am getting quite excited & planning things for after my holiday :thumbup:
Click to expand...

i go through phases of making loads then doing nothing for ages!

if you want any my recipes let me know :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I'm off to wrap Sophy's Christmas presents


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> ok I'm off to wrap Sophy's Christmas presents


Lady you stay so busy ,

Here i am , i just sewed together a backpack and i am chillin in my chair getting ready to join the pieces .... BUT i am doing it chillin in my chair LOL


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just made these
> 
> 
> 
> Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry heehee
> 
> i'm going to make peppermint creams this afternoon :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologise, I used to cook all the time, then I lost all desire to do anything like that. I feel that I am beginning to live again, & I want to make nice things for the DGD's to have when they visit, I am getting quite excited & planning things for after my holiday :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i go through phases of making loads then doing nothing for ages!
> 
> if you want any my recipes let me know :XD:
Click to expand...

I want them all but i doubt i will be able to sort through them till after the new year ... 
Will you PM me some of YOUR favorites  ?? Pwease ??


----------



## linkan

Ok everyone is out being busy , so i am gonna sit here in my chillin chair and finish this bag .. will post a pic laters  

Hope all of you are not stressing with the holidays and having a wonderful day today  

Talk to you all again soon  

XOXO Hugs !


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:58 am EST and -6'C (21.2' F). It's sunny today and going to go up to 0'C.
I just remembered last night that I have to get something for my brother and BIL 'cause they have birthdays 2 days after Christmas and 2 days after New Years. And I thought my shopping was done!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Ok everyone is out being busy , so i am gonna sit here in my chillin chair and finish this bag .. will post a pic laters
> 
> Hope all of you are not stressing with the holidays and having a wonderful day today
> 
> Talk to you all again soon
> 
> XOXO Hugs !


Morning Linkan, not stressing here. Christmas shopping all done and presents wrapped. Chocolate cherry fruitcake sopping up alcohol. Not many people at work, so easy going here.


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just made these
> 
> 
> 
> Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry heehee
> 
> i'm going to make peppermint creams this afternoon :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologise, I used to cook all the time, then I lost all desire to do anything like that. I feel that I am beginning to live again, & I want to make nice things for the DGD's to have when they visit, I am getting quite excited & planning things for after my holiday :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i go through phases of making loads then doing nothing for ages!
> 
> if you want any my recipes let me know :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh yes please, now I need to think about which ones, i will have o go through back posts so i can remind myself. :lol: Thanks Sharon


----------



## nitz8catz

Should we put together a Tena Recipe book with all our favourites?


----------



## nitz8catz

Morning Xiang! Are you chilling nicely?


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just made these
> 
> 
> 
> Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry heehee
> 
> i'm going to make peppermint creams this afternoon :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologise, I used to cook all the time, then I lost all desire to do anything like that. I feel that I am beginning to live again, & I want to make nice things for the DGD's to have when they visit, I am getting quite excited & planning things for after my holiday :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i go through phases of making loads then doing nothing for ages!
> 
> if you want any my recipes let me know :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want them all but i doubt i will be able to sort through them till after the new year ...
> Will you PM me some of YOUR favorites  ?? Pwease ??
Click to expand...

Same here, please


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:58 am EST and -6'C (21.2' F). It's sunny today and going to go up to 0'C.
> I just remembered last night that I have to get something for my brother and BIL 'cause they have birthdays 2 days after Christmas and 2 days after New Years. And I thought my shopping was done!


Hello Nitzi, I don't think the shopping is ever finished . :XD:

There is always the next occasion to prepare for, wether it is buying the gift, or buying the supplies to make the gift ....... Never ending haha


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Should we put together a Tena Recipe book with all our favourites?


That would possibly be a wonderful idea, some of the ones you have shared have looked interesting


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Should we put together a Tena Recipe book with all our favourites?


OH THAT WOULD BE AWESOME !!!

Everyone contributes a recipe or two .. except Sharon and purple and Mcpasty ... they have to send at least 6 each LOL


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok everyone is out being busy , so i am gonna sit here in my chillin chair and finish this bag .. will post a pic laters
> 
> Hope all of you are not stressing with the holidays and having a wonderful day today
> 
> Talk to you all again soon
> 
> XOXO Hugs !
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Linkan, not stressing here. Christmas shopping all done and presents wrapped. Chocolate cherry fruitcake sopping up alcohol. Not many people at work, so easy going here.
Click to expand...

shutty ... i am still MAKING the gifts lol .. this year that is all that the kiddies will get ... next year will hopefully be better


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Morning Xiang! Are you chilling nicely?


Yes thank you I have my aircon on a pleasant temperature, those who think it is too cold are in bed, under their blankets :roll:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok everyone is out being busy , so i am gonna sit here in my chillin chair and finish this bag .. will post a pic laters
> 
> Hope all of you are not stressing with the holidays and having a wonderful day today
> 
> Talk to you all again soon
> 
> XOXO Hugs !
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Linkan, not stressing here. Christmas shopping all done and presents wrapped. Chocolate cherry fruitcake sopping up alcohol. Not many people at work, so easy going here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shutty ... i am still MAKING the gifts lol .. this year that is all that the kiddies will get ... next year will hopefully be better
Click to expand...

Just start making the gifts earlier, like from Jan 7th hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Hello....I'm back...Thr day is going from bad to worse hahahaa...BUT, I'm fine. Will have to send a couple of PM's and catch up quick. I've actually done some knitting.


----------



## Xiang

Nitzi, Ange says bye for now, she is trying to get her gifts finished before Saturday. It is at this close to Christmas that I wish I was in. The Northern hemisphere, then I would have another day to get things done lol


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello....I'm back...Thr day is going from bad to worse hahahaa...BUT, I'm fine. Will have to send a couple of PM's and catch up quick. I've actually done some knitting.


Good to hear you sounding better, also. I am now a little happier


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
Click to expand...

DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!


----------



## grandma susan

I need to PM you Judi...I'll get there in a minute...I'm catching up!


----------



## theyarnlady

O.k. Husband wants to be off early this morning as Having sleet this afternoon. Off to Wally World to get g.d Anastasia No she is not named after the show she is named after her greaat grandmother Husband's mom) and you know what else is neat she was born on my mom's birthday. Well to make a long story longer, she wants some tape she saw in Wally world, so instead of getting it wrong, give gift certif. The other g.d. is named Alexandra, and g.s. is Sayer, before you wonder what kind of name is that, it means carpenter. So I am up and showered and ready to go. He is putting roast in slow cooker so, no worrys about supper tonight
So yesterday back went out. Hate it one hip goes higher then other. Now i am not telling you this not to tell you woe is me. No I want you to know something funny.
A while back hubby in a car accident and broke his back, so after the 6 months of laying flat they gave him this back brace to wear. It is light ect. Well to make a long story longer. I use this brace when back goes out so I can walk with out pain and stand up straight. So this happen a while a back to hubby,and both of Us need I say were a little lighter in the body department. So I put the bugger on this morning, you know how a donut looks, well above this brace I have this round layer of donut.(ha ha) so had to find a really lose top this morning. this is not a pretty site, but I think it's darn funny.
Guess what I went to the store yesterday and got some real coffee, not that mud stuff,forgot some of the rest of things needed but who cares I have coffee. Because of Sharon and her truffles of course hungrey so am going to have a bagel with cream cheese but not regular cream cheese but cream cheese with veg . Oh I am so in heaven right now. What more could a gal want.
Hope everone has a better day then what is going on.
Linky as I told your sister mail will get through it is christmas and mail from states is a lot slower, due to pony express. Sharon candy, oh like I need a picture of candy right now, yum. Judi good lucky with crochet,it is easier than knitting.
Susan, really sorry about car,but hopefully hubby is right. We had a Kia,smaller than yours. Hataed the thing so low to ground had to crawl in and out of the thing, and was not a pretty site seeing me crawl on ground.
Well slow cooker is going, I going to eat my bagel and have my cup of coffee. Hope all turns better for all of you. Arm Wraps, Pam


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
Click to expand...

Oh Susan, no wonder your DH is not happy. So I am guessing that the dealership wouldn't give you the code, otherwise that would mean that they wouldn't get any money.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> My day so far...remember I'm not doing much! tidied crafts by the chair...Put eggs in container and dropped one on the floor, result egg all over!, Made trifle and made the custard and that went all over the floor too!. I'm going to knit a while now. I've also made beds, and washed and hung out on the line. stacked dishwasher and tidied kitchen...I could do more but I'm not..OBTW, I've prepared dinner too...On top of that I've got no, Xmas tags to put on the parcels! I daren't wrap them incase I mix them up!!!


Way to go if you can't eat off floors what good is that. Glad you are going to have a relaxing day NOT


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I need to PM you Judi...I'll get there in a minute...I'm catching up!


Ok, I wil wait for it


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. Husband wants to be off early this morning as Having sleet this afternoon. Off to Wally World to get g.d Anastasia No she is not named after the show she is named after her greaat grandmother Husband's mom) and you know what else is neat she was born on my mom's birthday. Well to make a long story longer, she wants some tape she saw in Wally world, so instead of getting it wrong, give gift certif. The other g.d. is named Alexandra, and g.s. is Sayer, before you wonder what kind of name is that, it means carpenter. So I am up and showered and ready to go. He is putting roast in slow cooker so, no worrys about supper tonight
> So yesterday back went out. Hate it one hip goes higher then other. Now i am not telling you this not to tell you woe is me. No I want you to know something funny.
> A while back hubby in a car accident and broke his back, so after the 6 months of laying flat they gave him this back brace to wear. It is light ect. Well to make a long story longer. I use this brace when back goes out so I can walk with out pain and stand up straight. So this happen a while a back to hubby,and both of Us need I say were a little lighter in the body department. So I put the bugger on this morning, you know how a donut looks, well above this brace I have this round layer of donut.(ha ha) so had to find a really lose top this morning. this is not a pretty site, but I think it's darn funny.
> Guess what I went to the store yesterday and got some real coffee, not that mud stuff,forgot some of the rest of things needed but who cares I have coffee. Because of Sharon and her truffles of course hungrey so am going to have a bagel with cream cheese but not regular cream cheese but cream cheese with veg . Oh I am so in heaven right now. What more could a gal want.
> Hope everone has a better day then what is going on.
> Linky as I told your sister mail will get through it is christmas and mail from states is a lot slower, due to pony express. Sharon candy, oh like I need a picture of candy right now, yum. Judi good lucky with crochet,it is easier than knitting.
> Susan, really sorry about car,but hopefully hubby is right. We had a Kia,smaller than yours. Hataed the thing so low to ground had to crawl in and out of the thing, and was not a pretty site seeing me crawl on ground.
> Well slow cooker is going, I going to eat my bagel and have my cup of coffee. Hope all turns better for all of you. Arm Wraps, Pam


Hope your day is enjoyable, & yes I did have a little chuckle at the donut image. Lol


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
Click to expand...

Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
Click to expand...

You are probably right, how far out of warranty is it?


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Susan, no wonder your DH is not happy. So I am guessing that the dealership wouldn't give you the code, otherwise that would mean that they wouldn't get any money.
Click to expand...

That's right! ALSO..DH thinks I'm a little daft...(silly old man). I KNOW he will want me to look at new cars at this garage. They are selling them with 7yrs warranty now!! I know what's in his mind...Yarni, I'm not thinking of getting one because you did hahaha..I think it's going to save us money. We'll see eh? He forgets we are on the pension now. I just don't feel that we really need a car as big as we have!


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. Husband wants to be off early this morning as Having sleet this afternoon. Off to Wally World to get g.d Anastasia No she is not named after the show she is named after her greaat grandmother Husband's mom) and you know what else is neat she was born on my mom's birthday. Well to make a long story longer, she wants some tape she saw in Wally world, so instead of getting it wrong, give gift certif. The other g.d. is named Alexandra, and g.s. is Sayer, before you wonder what kind of name is that, it means carpenter. So I am up and showered and ready to go. He is putting roast in slow cooker so, no worrys about supper tonight
> So yesterday back went out. Hate it one hip goes higher then other. Now i am not telling you this not to tell you woe is me. No I want you to know something funny.
> A while back hubby in a car accident and broke his back, so after the 6 months of laying flat they gave him this back brace to wear. It is light ect. Well to make a long story longer. I use this brace when back goes out so I can walk with out pain and stand up straight. So this happen a while a back to hubby,and both of Us need I say were a little lighter in the body department. So I put the bugger on this morning, you know how a donut looks, well above this brace I have this round layer of donut.(ha ha) so had to find a really lose top this morning. this is not a pretty site, but I think it's darn funny.
> Guess what I went to the store yesterday and got some real coffee, not that mud stuff,forgot some of the rest of things needed but who cares I have coffee. Because of Sharon and her truffles of course hungrey so am going to have a bagel with cream cheese but not regular cream cheese but cream cheese with veg . Oh I am so in heaven right now. What more could a gal want.
> Hope everone has a better day then what is going on.
> Linky as I told your sister mail will get through it is christmas and mail from states is a lot slower, due to pony express. Sharon candy, oh like I need a picture of candy right now, yum. Judi good lucky with crochet,it is easier than knitting.
> Susan, really sorry about car,but hopefully hubby is right. We had a Kia,smaller than yours. Hataed the thing so low to ground had to crawl in and out of the thing, and was not a pretty site seeing me crawl on ground.
> Well slow cooker is going, I going to eat my bagel and have my cup of coffee. Hope all turns better for all of you. Arm Wraps, Pam


I need to PM you Pam...I'll get there hahaha


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Susan, no wonder your DH is not happy. So I am guessing that the dealership wouldn't give you the code, otherwise that would mean that they wouldn't get any money.
Click to expand...

You have to have some one like another who fixes cars and willing to share it Judi, son does ours,and you would not beleive how much cars have changed. dealership would lose money if they did that. I have my bagel and "COFFEE" I am in heaven.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
Click to expand...

I'm not impressed with Kia. We've always had SAAB's and never had problems with them. But, we were working then!


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are probably right, how far out of warranty is it?
Click to expand...

6mths....


----------



## grandma susan

What the hell would I do without you lot this week ? hahahaha....I've only come on to moan again...Oh, I feel better, I still haven't been to the shop. I may make a gift card like Linky says...


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Susan, no wonder your DH is not happy. So I am guessing that the dealership wouldn't give you the code, otherwise that would mean that they wouldn't get any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right! ALSO..DH thinks I'm a little daft...(silly old man). I KNOW he will want me to look at new cars at this garage. They are selling them with 7yrs warranty now!! I know what's in his mind...Yarni, I'm not thinking of getting one because you did hahaha..I think it's going to save us money. We'll see eh? He forgets we are on the pension now. I just don't feel that we really need a car as big as we have!
Click to expand...

Lady know your on pension right now we are too. But if the thing and they are expensive to fixes, keep costing you more money you might and I am sorry to say this be better off with a new one. You and hubby both know that. Sorry it had to happen now, but if the thing is repairable still go for it, but if it keeps on going off, you may have to think about a new one.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not impressed with Kia. We've always had SAAB's and never had problems with them. But, we were working then!
Click to expand...

Thats funny girl friend had a SAAB, and from the get go the thing was in the shop more than driven. She hated it.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are probably right, how far out of warranty is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6mths....
Click to expand...

Can you buy extended warranties over there? I bought one for my last car, cost $700 (which is pricey) but I got $1500 of repairs from it when the transmission blew. If you figure that the Kia is going to continue to be a problem, that could be an option.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
Click to expand...

Nitz hi, want the recipe for chocolate cherry fruit bricks?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> What the hell would I do without you lot this week ? hahahaha....I've only come on to moan again...Oh, I feel better, I still haven't been to the shop. I may make a gift card like Linky says...


That would give it a more personal touch, & save you money. I have to train my brain to do that now, & that is not going to be easy, my brain is more stubborn than I am :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nitz hi, want the recipe for chocolate cherry fruit bricks?
Click to expand...

It's on the fridge at home, I'll have to post it from there. Sending myself a reminder.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are probably right, how far out of warranty is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6mths....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you buy extended warranties over there? I bought one for my last car, cost $700 (which is pricey) but I got $1500 of repairs from it when the transmission blew. If you figure that the Kia is going to continue to be a problem, that could be an option.
Click to expand...

the bugger can go back!!!! hahahaha....


----------



## grandma susan

Gee I'm sorry girls...DH has come in for lunch/tea (in fact the only meal he's getting today). I'll pop back in an hour...love ya


----------



## theyarnlady

If I go off line all, it's cause hubby having hissy fit about going. 
don't look forward to sleet today. You probably won't be getting this one Nitz, heading down south after hitting us.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nitz hi, want the recipe for chocolate cherry fruit bricks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on the fridge at home, I'll have to post it from there. Sending myself a reminder.
Click to expand...

No post a notes I take it. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

Advear Go wild with free couping,do they make one for for car fix, pain fixes, hubby fix. That one i could use and I would go wild.


----------



## Xiang

Well lovely ladies, I must away to bed,I have been trying to knit some more of my top, but am too distracted, & am having trouble concentrating tonight. Think I will try & have an early night, it is 1:30 now, it was 3:30 when I went to bed last night, & was up at 7:00am. I should try to get my sleeping pattern back on track, but I enjoy these little chats way too much :thumbup: :XD: :roll: :lol: :mrgreen: :twisted: 

Maybe I will just become a nocturnal creature ......... Vampire, bat, owl, I could become any number of things Hmmmmmwill have to think about this for a while.

Oh, forgot to tell you that your little Tena neice is beginning to make little talking noises, & she gives her mum kisses on the cheek (copying the cheek kisses her mum gives her) will get a Christmas picture & send out to whoever is interested, that means a group photo of all 5 DGD's

On that note,

Good afternoon to you
And
Good night from me <3 XOXOXO. U_U zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> Well lovely ladies, I must away to bed,I have been trying to knit some more of my top, but am too distracted, & am having trouble concentrating tonight. Think I will try & have an early night, it is 1:30 now, it was 3:30 when I went to bed last night, & was up at 7:00am. I should try to get my sleeping pattern back on track, but I enjoy these little chats way too much :thumbup: :XD: :roll: :lol: :mrgreen: :twisted:
> 
> Maybe I will just become a nocturnal creature ......... Vampire, bat, owl, I could become any number of things Hmmmmmwill have to think about this for a while.
> 
> Oh, forgot to tell you that your little Tena neice is beginning to make little talking noises, & she gives her mum kisses on the cheek (copying the cheek kisses her mum gives her) will get a Christmas picture & send out to whoever is interested, that means a group photo of all 5 DGD's
> 
> On that note,
> 
> Good afternoon to you
> And
> Good night from me <3 XOXOXO. U_U zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Night Xiang/Judi. Sleep well.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go now....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out , wish you were here hubby is a mechanic , he would fix it for whatever the parts cost
> 
> If i dont talk to you today , Have a good night and talk to you again soon
> XOXO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH IS a qualified machanic/engineer, son is engineer. AND we have all the equipment. Even a diagnostic machine but....We can't get the Kia code!!!. Anyway it's booked in for Friday. It's just out of warranty, which WAS 3yrs like I said :roll: and not 5 like DH said!! When will he learn I'm onto these things eh? As I say it's booked in for Friday at the dealers which is 50 miles away. So much for a rest. DIL is lending him her car, while I take it to the dealers, then we can get back home OK. The garage said it will cost £78. just to examine it!!!!!In other words "we will Skank you" !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diagnostic machine probably doesn't speak Korean. They always break when they are off warranty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nitz hi, want the recipe for chocolate cherry fruit bricks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on the fridge at home, I'll have to post it from there. Sending myself a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No post a notes I take it. :XD:
Click to expand...

Post a notes don't stick to my forehead!


----------



## theyarnlady

Do you ladies see we are almost at 100, if keep going we will need a new name soon, for next move.
Nitz I was thinking not a good sign here. But if anyone had a nice piece of ply wood, could lean it up for a door, maybe embrass the heck of the men and hurry them along a bit. No I suppose that would make them go slower as they would probably think don't have to worry about that one for a while.


----------



## theyarnlady

O.k. have to go , may post later about wally world adventures, if not chin up and put a smile on your face,
Arm Wraps, Pam


----------



## nitz8catz

I've got adverts for Cake recipes :roll: and CN Tower Edge Walk. McPasty would like this one. http://www.edgewalkcntower.ca/


----------



## nitz8catz

I'll be hanging out around here.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?


----------



## nitz8catz

Yes, sometimes just the companionship is nice.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a log fire instead of a wooly wrap, glass of wine and some chocolate, Why oh why did I decide to make these mitts black?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo hope you have a bright light beside you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have but it's not helping, just have to do it by feel! :roll:
Click to expand...

I made my Mom a pair in black and it was a nightmare


----------



## nitz8catz

Hi Bink, how's it going. All ready for Christmas?


----------



## binkbrice

theyarnlady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of coffee have you ever tasted instant coffee, who ever invented it should be shot. I think I would rather drink mud. Seem some one mention they were sane on this site, now why would she say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Instant coffee is more popular here and it's crap! I won't drink the stuff at home. It's easier and nicer to perculate it. I'm with you on that! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DD and I are thinking of getting one of the Single cup brewers. Brother and sister both have them. And they do tea and hot chocolate too. Every cup is fresh brewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got DH one last year and it is very nice. I'm sure you would enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Keurig you just have to make sure you clean it regularly or it starts acting up, but I do love the convienence of making just one at a time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blinky I want to apologize for over riding your post today just saw it now. so please forgive me. Thank you for the information about the Keurig. What do you use to clean it with? vinegar? Think I will have to buy one for my christmas present will go nicely with vaccum.
Click to expand...

Yes that is what I used and I do like it


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Binky..How are you doing girl? Have you let the kids finish school for the holidays yet???? You ARE clever to teach them yourself. It's something I'd never be able to do..


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Should we put together a Tena Recipe book with all our favourites?


that is an awesome idea Nitz


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hi Binky..How are you doing girl? Have you let the kids finish school for the holidays yet???? You ARE clever to teach them yourself. It's something I'd never be able to do..


Hi Grandma Susan yes the kids are finished until after the New Year I am just on the mad dash to finish these last minute projects that I started and doing the housework to


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Bink, how's it going. All ready for Christmas?


Not quite I have to wrap presents still and finish the last two that I am still making


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?


Grandma its almost christmas!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

GS1 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma its almost christmas!!!
Click to expand...

Hey Grandson1. So what are you doing to prepare for Christmas?


----------



## GS1

nitz8catz said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma its almost christmas!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Grandson1. So what are you doing to prepare for Christmas?
Click to expand...

Nothing really, but i am trying sooo hard to pass the time during this week!! My Dads birthday is this week so that should fill in a day


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bink, how's it going. All ready for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite I have to wrap presents still and finish the last two that I am still making
Click to expand...

Then I wish you speedy hands and that you don't run out of tape.


----------



## grandma susan

GS1 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma its almost christmas!!!
Click to expand...

Hi, Sweetheart....I've just sent you an e-card/.....are you OK?


----------



## nitz8catz

GS1 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma its almost christmas!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Grandson1. So what are you doing to prepare for Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing really, but i am trying sooo hard to pass the time during this week!! My Dads birthday is this week so that should fill in a day
Click to expand...

I wouldn't like having my birthday so close to Christmas. 
You've finished off all your gamebox games already?


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma its almost christmas!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Sweetheart....I've just sent you an e-card/.....are you OK?
Click to expand...

Yep, your stopping at ours on christmas eve this yesr arent you?


----------



## grandma susan

GS1 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma its almost christmas!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Grandson1. So what are you doing to prepare for Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing really, but i am trying sooo hard to pass the time during this week!! My Dads birthday is this week so that should fill in a day
Click to expand...

Why don't you come and look at new cars EARLY on Friday morning, when we take ours in to be mended. ?We are calling at your house at 9am. BUT I'm only looking at Petch's then coming home until we haver to pick grandma's bus back up, mended I hope!


----------



## GS1

nitz8catz said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma its almost christmas!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Grandson1. So what are you doing to prepare for Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing really, but i am trying sooo hard to pass the time during this week!! My Dads birthday is this week so that should fill in a day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't like having my birthday so close to Christmas.
> You've finished off all your gamebox games already?
Click to expand...

If by gamebox you mean ps3 then yes , i acctually completed a multiplayer one with my friend this week!


----------



## grandma susan

Yes, stopping thru til day after boxing day, if Grandad ok and your dad doesn't get sick of us !!!!


----------



## grandma susan

woops he's gone again!!!! 
Probably thumping his brother!!!!!


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> Yes, stopping thru til day after boxing day, if Grandad ok and your dad doesn't get sick of us !!!!


WOW!! Thats 4 days and 3 nights isn't it!?!?! Also im at grandma Anns now, we just went for fish and chips on the sea front, they were gourgeous!!!


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> woops he's gone again!!!!
> Probably thumping his brother!!!!!


No suprisingly im not!!


----------



## grandma susan

We had dinner....Are you sleeping at Granma Anns? That would pass some time for you...did you enjoy the pictures yesterday????


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> We had dinner....Are you sleeping at Granma Anns? That would pass some time for you...did you enjoy the pictures yesterday????


We are also dont forget to bring a controller for boxing day then me Maff and Jack can play. Also im going to go now because im going to play Happy Wheels!!  But believe me, its not as happy as it sounds!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bink, how's it going. All ready for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite I have to wrap presents still and finish the last two that I am still making
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I wish you speedy hands and that you don't run out of tape.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I will need tape my DH and kids used all the tape in my pop up tape dispenser the one that you put on your hand so I was lost yesterday when I was wrapping because I had to keep finding the dang tape dispenser


----------



## grandma susan

GS1 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had dinner....Are you sleeping at Granma Anns? That would pass some time for you...did you enjoy the pictures yesterday????
> 
> 
> 
> We are also dont forget to bring a controller for boxing day then me Maff and Jack can play. Also im going to go now because im going to play Happy Wheels!!  But believe me, its not as happy as it sounds!
Click to expand...

Poor you! hahahaha.....Love ya xxx and kiss for GS2


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had dinner....Are you sleeping at Granma Anns? That would pass some time for you...did you enjoy the pictures yesterday????
> 
> 
> 
> We are also dont forget to bring a controller for boxing day then me Maff and Jack can play. Also im going to go now because im going to play Happy Wheels!!  But believe me, its not as happy as it sounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you! hahahaha.....Love ya xxx and kiss for GS2
Click to expand...

Grandma Susan your grandson is adorable


----------



## binkbrice

Well I am not getting any knitting done being on here though I would love to stay and chat I can't unfortunately type and knit :-(


----------



## binkbrice

Hope you all have a wonderful day and I will catch you later Hugs Lisa


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had dinner....Are you sleeping at Granma Anns? That would pass some time for you...did you enjoy the pictures yesterday????
> 
> 
> 
> We are also dont forget to bring a controller for boxing day then me Maff and Jack can play. Also im going to go now because im going to play Happy Wheels!!  But believe me, its not as happy as it sounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you! hahahaha.....Love ya xxx and kiss for GS2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grandma Susan your grandson is adorable
Click to expand...

Thanks Binky. I really hopenone of you mind him dropping in now and again, I hope you will say so if you do! I won't be offended. I've got to go and knit. I'll BRB in an hour or 2...


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had dinner....Are you sleeping at Granma Anns? That would pass some time for you...did you enjoy the pictures yesterday????
> 
> 
> 
> We are also dont forget to bring a controller for boxing day then me Maff and Jack can play. Also im going to go now because im going to play Happy Wheels!!  But believe me, its not as happy as it sounds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor you! hahahaha.....Love ya xxx and kiss for GS2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grandma Susan your grandson is adorable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Binky. I really hopenone of you mind him dropping in now and again, I hope you will say so if you do! I won't be offended. I've got to go and knit. I'll BRB in an hour or 2...
Click to expand...

They're both wonderful little men. Sorry I had to pop out. We were having lunch for the lady that is leaving at Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bink, how's it going. All ready for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite I have to wrap presents still and finish the last two that I am still making
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I wish you speedy hands and that you don't run out of tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I will need tape my DH and kids used all the tape in my pop up tape dispenser the one that you put on your hand so I was lost yesterday when I was wrapping because I had to keep finding the dang tape dispenser
Click to expand...

I got a 4-pack of tape dispensers, not the ones that you put on your hand, just the regular plastic ones with the metal teeth, and I lost all of them in the wrapping paper. So someone may get one when they open their box!


----------



## grandma susan

Oh you need to know how my dsy is ending....I'm knitting this jumper for DH as you know and I'm impressed with the yarn I'm using, it's called Skye and it contains mohair. I've been on ebay and on the net to see if there's any "Sirday Skye" to be got. Nope, none at all, SO, I thought I'll e-mail Sirdar and tell them it's a shame that they've discontinued this yarn, and NOW what am I going to use for his next jumper, as I like it with mohair, When they find out can they please contact me! I did that at 6ish...Anyway guess what? I've just started another new ball and taken the label off it, AND I notice it say's "Wendy" skye!!!!! OMG what's Sirdar going to say...Oh I feel stupid hahaha...I nearly got a bit sarcastic on the e-mail but I didn't. It's just as well isn't it? hahaha


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> Oh you need to know how my dsy is ending....I'm knitting this jumper for DH as you know and I'm impressed with the yarn I'm using, it's called Skye and it contains mohair. I've been on ebay and on the net to see if there's any "Sirday Skye" to be got. Nope, none at all, SO, I thought I'll e-mail Sirdar and tell them it's a shame that they've discontinued this yarn, and NOW what am I going to use for his next jumper, as I like it with mohair, When they find out can they please contact me! I did that at 6ish...Anyway guess what? I've just started another new ball and taken the label off it, AND I notice it say's "Wendy" skye!!!!! OMG what's Sirdar going to say...Oh I feel stupid hahaha...I nearly got a bit sarcastic on the e-mail but I didn't. It's just as well isn't it? hahaha


Grandma just to let you know the led rainbow light light came in the post on monday so hopefully when i get back from grandmas tomorrow they will have all arrived and me and dad can get on with our project


----------



## grandma susan

GS1 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you need to know how my dsy is ending....I'm knitting this jumper for DH as you know and I'm impressed with the yarn I'm using, it's called Skye and it contains mohair. I've been on ebay and on the net to see if there's any "Sirday Skye" to be got. Nope, none at all, SO, I thought I'll e-mail Sirdar and tell them it's a shame that they've discontinued this yarn, and NOW what am I going to use for his next jumper, as I like it with mohair, When they find out can they please contact me! I did that at 6ish...Anyway guess what? I've just started another new ball and taken the label off it, AND I notice it say's "Wendy" skye!!!!! OMG what's Sirdar going to say...Oh I feel stupid hahaha...I nearly got a bit sarcastic on the e-mail but I didn't. It's just as well isn't it? hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma just to let you know the led rainbow light light came in the post on monday so hopefully when i get back from grandmas tomorrow they will have all arrived and me and dad can get on with our project
Click to expand...

That would be great for you. I've just been talking to him about our car and told him you came on here and I was proud of you! Did you fancy coming for a run to the garage in Darlington on Friday morning? It's early though!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Oh you need to know how my dsy is ending....I'm knitting this jumper for DH as you know and I'm impressed with the yarn I'm using, it's called Skye and it contains mohair. I've been on ebay and on the net to see if there's any "Sirday Skye" to be got. Nope, none at all, SO, I thought I'll e-mail Sirdar and tell them it's a shame that they've discontinued this yarn, and NOW what am I going to use for his next jumper, as I like it with mohair, When they find out can they please contact me! I did that at 6ish...Anyway guess what? I've just started another new ball and taken the label off it, AND I notice it say's "Wendy" skye!!!!! OMG what's Sirdar going to say...Oh I feel stupid hahaha...I nearly got a bit sarcastic on the e-mail but I didn't. It's just as well isn't it? hahaha


Is it the Wendy Skye Chunky? I just looked at Deramores and they have 6 shades that look beautiful, especially the Almond and Walnut


----------



## grandma susan

It's not chunky it's DK. I was also going to have a look now I know wherte I'm looking hahahaha...Silly old woman I am!


----------



## grandma susan

the Willow colour is the one I'm doing DH....BUT it's DK...I've checked like you say and there is none....I'll look other avenues later...


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you need to know how my dsy is ending....I'm knitting this jumper for DH as you know and I'm impressed with the yarn I'm using, it's called Skye and it contains mohair. I've been on ebay and on the net to see if there's any "Sirday Skye" to be got. Nope, none at all, SO, I thought I'll e-mail Sirdar and tell them it's a shame that they've discontinued this yarn, and NOW what am I going to use for his next jumper, as I like it with mohair, When they find out can they please contact me! I did that at 6ish...Anyway guess what? I've just started another new ball and taken the label off it, AND I notice it say's "Wendy" skye!!!!! OMG what's Sirdar going to say...Oh I feel stupid hahaha...I nearly got a bit sarcastic on the e-mail but I didn't. It's just as well isn't it? hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma just to let you know the led rainbow light light came in the post on monday so hopefully when i get back from grandmas tomorrow they will have all arrived and me and dad can get on with our project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great for you. I've just been talking to him about our car and told him you came on here and I was proud of you! Did you fancy coming for a run to the garage in Darlington on Friday morning? It's early though!
Click to expand...

I might, that is if you can wake me up in time!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> the Willow colour is the one I'm doing DH....BUT it's DK...I've checked like you say and there is none....I'll look other avenues later...


I'll check on this side of the pond too.


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Willow colour is the one I'm doing DH....BUT it's DK...I've checked like you say and there is none....I'll look other avenues later...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check on this side of the pond too.
Click to expand...

1 ball left at 
http://www.mcadirect.com/shop/wendy-skye-dk-discontinued-p-2753.html


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Willow colour is the one I'm doing DH....BUT it's DK...I've checked like you say and there is none....I'll look other avenues later...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check on this side of the pond too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 ball left at
> http://www.mcadirect.com/shop/wendy-skye-dk-discontinued-p-2753.html
Click to expand...

I'm not short of a ball. I want to do another jumper in another shade!! :thumbup: Just been on ebay and they have some on there...Not badly priced neither....very good.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi Gh1, How are you doing son< just came on . I love your grandma, want to share her with me? She is always bragging about you. You have to be very special, to have so much good said about you. How old are you? what are you interested in? Do you play sports?? Forgive the spelling it old ages that does it. Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

Ahh I see it's yarn this afternoon. 
Guess what In wally world was going to purchase coffee machine mention lasst night. Guess what i am getting for Christmas and no I did not buy it for myself. He said he will buy it for me. Goes good with vaccum if he doesn't i will just buy for myself.
susan what did you find out about the car.
Hey Nitz how are things going there?


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Gh1, How are you doing son< just came on . I love your grandma, want to share her with me? She is always bragging about you. You have to be very special, to have so much good said about you. How old are you? what are you interested in? Do you play sports?? Forgive the spelling it old ages that does it. Pam


Pam, I think it was a quick in and out he did. He's stopping at his other Grandma's tonight. Mam has gone to her works Christmas party. I reckon he may be a little bored...anyway he's gone! He's no bother to take anywhere or have...


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gh1, How are you doing son< just came on . I love your grandma, want to share her with me? She is always bragging about you. You have to be very special, to have so much good said about you. How old are you? what are you interested in? Do you play sports?? Forgive the spelling it old ages that does it. Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Pam, I think it was a quick in and out he did. He's stopping at his other Grandma's tonight. Mam has gone to her works Christmas party. I reckon he may be a little bored...anyway he's gone! He's no bother to take anywhere or have...
Click to expand...

I miss him again, wanted to get to know him. darn.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Ahh I see it's yarn this afternoon.
> Guess what In wally world was going to purchase coffee machine mention lasst night. Guess what i am getting for Christmas and no I did not buy it for myself. He said he will buy it for me. Goes good with vaccum if he doesn't i will just buy for myself.
> susan what did you find out about the car.
> Hey Nitz how are things going there?


Basically it's knackered for some reason. It's going into the dealers on Friday, 45/50miles away and it's going to cost £73, just to look at it!!!!!We are borrowing Sons car if they keep it in. Which they will. They also sell new cars aswell, so DH is licking his lips hahaha. That's why I'm getting in some Yarn buying before we go hahahaha...


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gh1, How are you doing son< just came on . I love your grandma, want to share her with me? She is always bragging about you. You have to be very special, to have so much good said about you. How old are you? what are you interested in? Do you play sports?? Forgive the spelling it old ages that does it. Pam
> 
> 
> 
> Pam, I think it was a quick in and out he did. He's stopping at his other Grandma's tonight. Mam has gone to her works Christmas party. I reckon he may be a little bored...anyway he's gone! He's no bother to take anywhere or have...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss him again, wanted to get to know him. darn.
Click to expand...

When I see him I'll tell him....


----------



## theyarnlady

so all my christmas shopping is done. Now for weather report, goning to take weatherman out. sun is out and it's 22:48 pm and guess what no sleet, but possible to get tonight I could have slept in this morning.
Costco was pack with people, all most ran over alady with the cart. 
sharons going to love this one got a big boxes of Truffles from Italy, have to be refig. though. I don't have to make them and it's her fault for posting picture. Thought my give to daughter in laws parent. That is so lazy , I love it .


----------



## theyarnlady

Be back in a bit hubby needs me to get something.


----------



## grandma susan

It's not called lazynedd these days. You are saving the environment by conserving your energy....


----------



## grandma susan

What make of coffee machine do you fancy? DS and DIL want to get a one this year, that's why they are hoping for money for Christmas. They like the one that you put fresh beans in and it comes out (after a very loud noise) all made in your cup. They had one for about 4 yrs. They thought it was great!!! It made rotten coffee I thought, but then DS says I make rotten coffee too hahahahaha...


----------



## grandma susan

Talking of coffee ..BRB hahahaha


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I see it's yarn this afternoon.
> Guess what In wally world was going to purchase coffee machine mention lasst night. Guess what i am getting for Christmas and no I did not buy it for myself. He said he will buy it for me. Goes good with vaccum if he doesn't i will just buy for myself.
> susan what did you find out about the car.
> Hey Nitz how are things going there?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically it's knackered for some reason. It's going into the dealers on Friday, 45/50miles away and it's going to cost £73, just to look at it!!!!!We are borrowing Sons car if they keep it in. Which they will. They also sell new cars aswell, so DH is licking his lips hahaha. That's why I'm getting in some Yarn buying before we go hahahaha...
Click to expand...

Ah smart move. Stock up before the big buy. I am with you.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm justcopying what you did hahaha


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to hit the road ladies, I'll talk to you later, if I don't get all tied up in yarn.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to hit the road ladies, I'll talk to you later, if I don't get all tied up in yarn.


Nite Nitz, Safe journey home. When do you finish for Christmas?


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> What make of coffee machine do you fancy? DS and DIL want to get a one this year, that's why they are hoping for money for Christmas. They like the one that you put fresh beans in and it comes out (after a very loud noise) all made in your cup. They had one for about 4 yrs. They thought it was great!!! It made rotten coffee I thought, but then DS says I make rotten coffee too hahahahaha...


The Keurig that Nitz's and Binky were talking about. What was so funny is i was looking at the cheaper model and hubby was looking at the more expensive one,and told me that it was better. Oh spend baby spend. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to hit the road ladies, I'll talk to you later, if I don't get all tied up in yarn.


Oh Nitz sorry didn't get to post much have a safe trip home.


----------



## nanabanana

Hi, I'm back at last, how much have I missed? I made loads of Christmas mince pies today about 5 dozen! Will make more on Thursday, I give them as prezzies. Hope all is well, I will try to catch up! McPasty xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What make of coffee machine do you fancy? DS and DIL want to get a one this year, that's why they are hoping for money for Christmas. They like the one that you put fresh beans in and it comes out (after a very loud noise) all made in your cup. They had one for about 4 yrs. They thought it was great!!! It made rotten coffee I thought, but then DS says I make rotten coffee too hahahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> The Keurig that Nitz's and Binky were talking about. What was so funny is i was looking at the cheaper model and hubby was looking at the more expensive one,and told me that it was better. Oh spend baby spend. :XD: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'm with you all the way girl...It's not up to you to say is it? haha..If he want's to shine through and encourage you to spend more money, then you must let him.You'll be doing him a huge favour, if you knock him back you could cause mental problems in years to come. He could have no self confidence in himself. and you wouldn't want that for him. It wouldn't be nice hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Hi, I'm back at last, how much have I missed? I made loads of Christmas mince pies today about 5 dozen! Will make more on Thursday, I give them as prezzies. Hope all is well, I will try to catch up! McPasty xxxx


Waste of space catching up hahaha...your pasties still make my mouth water....Not to fussed on mince pies, but could suffer one if I had to...I love your avatar...I'm off to bed in 10mins...


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> Hi, I'm back at last, how much have I missed? I made loads of Christmas mince pies today about 5 dozen! Will make more on Thursday, I give them as prezzies. Hope all is well, I will try to catch up! McPasty xxxx


My gosh lady where are you putting all of those. That is such a nice thing to give people. I love your adva. That is so pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What make of coffee machine do you fancy? DS and DIL want to get a one this year, that's why they are hoping for money for Christmas. They like the one that you put fresh beans in and it comes out (after a very loud noise) all made in your cup. They had one for about 4 yrs. They thought it was great!!! It made rotten coffee I thought, but then DS says I make rotten coffee too hahahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> The Keurig that Nitz's and Binky were talking about. What was so funny is i was looking at the cheaper model and hubby was looking at the more expensive one,and told me that it was better. Oh spend baby spend. :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you all the way girl...It's not up to you to say is it? haha..If he want's to shine through and encourage you to spend more money, then you must let him.You'll be doing him a huge favour, if you knock him back you could cause mental problems in years to come. He could have no self confidence in himself. and you wouldn't want that for him. It wouldn't be nice hahaha :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Oh we so think a like, It sure will make up for the VACCUM, he boought a cheap one on that. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> What make of coffee machine do you fancy? DS and DIL want to get a one this year, that's why they are hoping for money for Christmas. They like the one that you put fresh beans in and it comes out (after a very loud noise) all made in your cup. They had one for about 4 yrs. They thought it was great!!! It made rotten coffee I thought, but then DS says I make rotten coffee too hahahahaha...


It's has to be better than the mud instant I made yesterday. :x


----------



## grandma susan

Why don't you give it to him? Just say, "Darling (ahem) I know how fond you are of this machine, and I love you so much that I think you ought to have it". I saw red one year when DH bought me a tyre remover, to take the tyre off the rims. I was bloody hopping....I wasn't nice at all, YES, I was ungrateful...I'm gong to bed now I think....and I'm getting hungry.It's nearly 9.30 and we had tea at 3.30....


----------



## grandma susan

See you all tomorrow...Night!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

My advert says.....buy illy coffee honest!


----------



## grandma susan

and lavazza coffee beans....


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam - haven't quite left _just finished catch up. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Patty I am trying to catch up too. Almost there. It's almost time for me to call it quits for the day. I am sure yours is just starting . How is the cold, flu what ever you have gotten going? Is it any better? sure hope so.
> What are your plans for Christmas? Sounds like Judi will be having fun going different places.
Click to expand...

Hi Pam, I'm now on the next day as I didn't get back on yesterday - busy stitching lots of goodies for some friends here. As of today I actually feel human again finally . That was one nasty bug :-(

My Christmas is going to be very simple with my older 3 coming here now instead of all of us going to my 2 older daughters' place. The weather man is telling us all that the temperature in going to be around 37*C and that means hot so we are opting for comfort with airconditioning.

I don't have too much to do as we are keeping the food fairly simple and will be cooking what needs to be cooked on the gas bbq. I just have to make a cheesecake, a pavlova and a trifle, plus get the fruit - it's cherry season here so have to get them the day before so they are nice and fresh. Can't have Christmas without lashings of all the summer fruit 

That's about it.


----------



## patrican

Hello and goodnight to everyone who is leaving. I haven't got time to catch up on the last zillion pages since I was last on so won't even try. Not on for long today either - too much stuff to do. :-D


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> See you all tomorrow...Night!!!!


Night, Susan ....... I really hope you have a restful sleep. I have woken to a bright, hot morning & my head is like cottonwool & my hips feel like I have walked forever

Enough moaning, will be asking dr for mor break through meds ........ Have tried to do without, but not working .............


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam - haven't quite left _just finished catch up. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Patty I am trying to catch up too. Almost there. It's almost time for me to call it quits for the day. I am sure yours is just starting . How is the cold, flu what ever you have gotten going? Is it any better? sure hope so.
> What are your plans for Christmas? Sounds like Judi will be having fun going different places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pam, I'm now on the next day as I didn't get back on yesterday - busy stitching lots of goodies for some friends here. As of today I actually feel human again finally . That was one nasty bug :-(
> 
> My Christmas is going to be very simple with my older 3 coming here now instead of all of us going to my 2 older daughters' place. The weather man is telling us all that the temperature in going to be around 37*C and that means hot so we are opting for comfort with airconditioning.
> 
> I don't have too much to do as we are keeping the food fairly simple and will be cooking what needs to be cooked on the gas bbq. I just have to make a cheesecake, a pavlova and a trifle, plus get the fruit - it's cherry season here so have to get them the day before so they are nice and fresh. Can't have Christmas without lashings of all the summer fruit
> 
> That's about it.
Click to expand...

My gosh that is all you have to make??? Please I have made nothing. Yours sounds like a feast. McPasty is doing mincemeat pies,you people make more then I have too. Going to son's house for Christmas day. All I am making is smole salmon spread and bring the shrimp. How hard is that.
didn't even make cookies this year. Just lazy I guess. 
Oh I love bing cherries, we can get them in Aug. They are from the town in Michigan I was born in. They are so sweet.


----------



## Xiang

Haven't done catch up yet, is there anything important in the last 6 or so pages.

My power just went off for a few minutes ......... Looks like the true summer has begun


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi Judi will have to go in a bit. Have to get potatoes peeled and started for supper tonight. Hubby put a raost in slow cooker, and will be done soon. So will have to pop out and come back on later.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Hello and goodnight to everyone who is leaving. I haven't got time to catch up on the last zillion pages since I was last on so won't even try. Not on for long today either - too much stuff to do. :-D


Hi, might all you later today


----------



## theyarnlady

Ah his is calling me know seem meat is done so have to go and do the spuds. catch you all later. arm wraps, Pam


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Judi will have to go in a bit. Have to get potatoes peeled and started for supper tonight. Hubby put a raost in slow cooker, and will be done soon. So will have to pop out and come back on later.


Hi Pam. I will probably be on & off today, have set myself some tasks to do ..... Some of the less important ones might need to wait though


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Judi will have to go in a bit. Have to get potatoes peeled and started for supper tonight. Hubby put a raost in slow cooker, and will be done soon. So will have to pop out and come back on later.


Hi Pam. I will probably be on & off today, have set myself some tasks to do ..... Some of the less important ones might need to wait though


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Ah his is calling me know seem meat is done so have to go and do the spuds. catch you all later. arm wraps, Pam


Bye Pam


----------



## patrican

theyarnlady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pam - haven't quite left _just finished catch up. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Patty I am trying to catch up too. Almost there. It's almost time for me to call it quits for the day. I am sure yours is just starting . How is the cold, flu what ever you have gotten going? Is it any better? sure hope so.
> What are your plans for Christmas? Sounds like Judi will be having fun going different places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pam, I'm now on the next day as I didn't get back on yesterday - busy stitching lots of goodies for some friends here. As of today I actually feel human again finally . That was one nasty bug :-(
> 
> My Christmas is going to be very simple with my older 3 coming here now instead of all of us going to my 2 older daughters' place. The weather man is telling us all that the temperature in going to be around 37*C and that means hot so we are opting for comfort with airconditioning.
> 
> I don't have too much to do as we are keeping the food fairly simple and will be cooking what needs to be cooked on the gas bbq. I just have to make a cheesecake, a pavlova and a trifle, plus get the fruit - it's cherry season here so have to get them the day before so they are nice and fresh. Can't have Christmas without lashings of all the summer fruit
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My gosh that is all you have to make??? Please I have made nothing. Yours sounds like a feast. McPasty is doing mincemeat pies,you people make more then I have too. Going to son's house for Christmas day. All I am making is smole salmon spread and bring the shrimp. How hard is that.
> didn't even make cookies this year. Just lazy I guess.
> Oh I love bing cherries, we can get them in Aug. They are from the town in Michigan I was born in. They are so sweet.
Click to expand...

Well it's all traditional stuff and we always have one of those days where we have our Christmas lunch and then graze our way through the day as the desire to eat strikes us. We don't usually have tea as such on Christmas Day - lunch sort of just continues all day  . And there is 7 of us.

We won't be having anything baked at all unless my big girls get to it - mostly cold stuff which is fine by me.


----------



## patrican

Anyway, I'm out of here as well, so it's goodbye from me.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Anyway, I'm out of here as well, so it's goodbye from me.


Bye Anne


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi, Nitz. Teas over and cleared away. I shall knit in an hour and then come back on later when there's nothing on TV. I've enjoyed today. Just being at home with my DH. We never do things together around here but we are there together. Does that make sense?


That makes perfect sense, that is how DH & I are


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just made these
> 
> 
> 
> Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry heehee
> 
> i'm going to make peppermint creams this afternoon :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologise, I used to cook all the time, then I lost all desire to do anything like that. I feel that I am beginning to live again, & I want to make nice things for the DGD's to have when they visit, I am getting quite excited & planning things for after my holiday :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i go through phases of making loads then doing nothing for ages!
> 
> if you want any my recipes let me know :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want them all but i doubt i will be able to sort through them till after the new year ...
> Will you PM me some of YOUR favorites  ?? Pwease ??
Click to expand...

I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## mumtoSophy

evening! I'm going to do catchup of 10 pages !


----------



## nanabanana

mumtoSophy said:


> evening! I'm going to do catchup of 10 pages !


I can't catch up, too many posts. How are you? Love Rudolph, he looks good! Ann xx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> too. Every cup is fresh brewed.
> 
> 
> 
> Got DH one last year and it is very nice. I'm sure you would enjoy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Keurig you just have to make sure you clean it regularly or it starts acting up, but I do love the convienence of making just one at a time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blinky I want to apologize for over riding your post today just saw it now. so please forgive me. Thank you for the information about the Keurig. What do you use to clean it with? vinegar? Think I will have to buy one for my christmas present will go nicely with vaccum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that is what I used and I do like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this Keurig is a coffee machine? I shall have to check it out, as I can only have one cup rarely, & regular sized machine makes it difficult. I have decided that when I want a coffee, I will also need to make a coffee cake, with the remaining coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just made these
> 
> 
> 
> Yum ...... Is there no end to your creativity, but don't stop putting the photos on here, cos you have re-ignited my desire to create delicacies again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry heehee
> 
> i'm going to make peppermint creams this afternoon :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologise, I used to cook all the time, then I lost all desire to do anything like that. I feel that I am beginning to live again, & I want to make nice things for the DGD's to have when they visit, I am getting quite excited & planning things for after my holiday :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i go through phases of making loads then doing nothing for ages!
> 
> if you want any my recipes let me know :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want them all but i doubt i will be able to sort through them till after the new year ...
> Will you PM me some of YOUR favorites  ?? Pwease ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow
Click to expand...

After Christmas will be fine, Sharon, you are probably still in the throws of Christmas preps.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sssssssh can you hear anything? No! Neither can I, must mean the grand children are asleep. Had a lovely day with the my friends here this morning drinking mulled wine and eating mince pies and shortbread. This afternoon we all went artistic and covered the kitchen in paint - butterflies, waterfalls and other abstract stuff. Going to have a baking session tomorrow morning. Hope you have all had a good day. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## Xiang

nanabanana said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening! I'm going to do catchup of 10 pages !
> 
> 
> 
> I can't catch up, too many posts. How are you? Love Rudolph, he looks good! Ann xx
Click to expand...

Hello Ann & Sharon, how are you two, I think most of them have gone to bed


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Sssssssh can you hear anything? No! Neither can I, must mean the grand children are asleep. Had a lovely day with the my friends here this morning drinking mulled wine and eating mince pies and shortbread. This afternoon we all went artistic and covered the kitchen in paint - butterflies, waterfalls and other abstract stuff. Going to have a baking session tomorrow morning. Hope you have all had a good day. Love and hugs PV xx


Hello Purple, are you over excited & pleasantly tired, or is it reverse order.
Sounds like a lot of fun was had by all


----------



## nanabanana

jorens53 said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening! I'm going to do catchup of 10 pages !
> 
> 
> 
> I can't catch up, too many posts. How are you? Love Rudolph, he looks good! Ann xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Ann & Sharon, how are you two, I think most of them have gone to bed
Click to expand...

Hi Judi, I'm fine thanks, getting tired now, off to bed soon. Hope all is well with you. Love McPaty xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sssssssh can you hear anything? No! Neither can I, must mean the grand children are asleep. Had a lovely day with the my friends here this morning drinking mulled wine and eating mince pies and shortbread. This afternoon we all went artistic and covered the kitchen in paint - butterflies, waterfalls and other abstract stuff. Going to have a baking session tomorrow morning. Hope you have all had a good day. Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purple, are you over excited & pleasantly tired, or is it reverse order.
> Sounds like a lot of fun was had by all
Click to expand...

Had a lovely day, quite tired now. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sharon and Ann, How are things up in Scotland?


----------



## Xiang

nanabanana said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening! I'm going to do catchup of 10 pages !
> 
> 
> 
> I can't catch up, too many posts. How are you? Love Rudolph, he looks good! Ann xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Ann & Sharon, how are you two, I think most of them have gone to bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi, I'm fine thanks, getting tired now, off to bed soon. Hope all is well with you. Love McPaty xx
Click to expand...

It's all good here, I love this time of day, eDH has gone to work & DD is still sleeping, will wake her in about an hour ........ All I need now is for the pup to go to sleep for a while :XD:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sssssssh can you hear anything? No! Neither can I, must mean the grand children are asleep. Had a lovely day with the my friends here this morning drinking mulled wine and eating mince pies and shortbread. This afternoon we all went artistic and covered the kitchen in paint - butterflies, waterfalls and other abstract stuff. Going to have a baking session tomorrow morning. Hope you have all had a good day. Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purple, are you over excited & pleasantly tired, or is it reverse order.
> Sounds like a lot of fun was had by all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had a lovely day, quite tired now. How are you?
Click to expand...

Ready for bed again, but I am resisting, have things to do. I made a list of what to do each day, that way I remember that they need to be done :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok caught up! 

yes a recipe book would be good!


Ann look your mince pies! they look yummy!!


----------



## nanabanana

PurpleV said:


> Hi Sharon and Ann, How are things up in Scotland?


All well thanks. Raining of course! How are you? xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

today I made peppermint creams, fudge squares, and truffles!!

then when Sophy came home she remembered she needed heart shaped biscuits for tommorow!!

so after her dance class I made them with her 'helping'

here is the end result


(sorry food posts again)


----------



## mumtoSophy

one for each girl in her class and a big one for the teacher!


----------



## nanabanana

mumtoSophy said:


> ok caught up!
> 
> yes a recipe book would be good!
> 
> Ann look your mince pies! they look yummy!!


You've made some good things as well. I agree recipe book would be a good idea. xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon and Ann, How are things up in Scotland?
> 
> 
> 
> All well thanks. Raining of course! How are you? xx
Click to expand...

it was sleet at haf 7


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon and Ann, How are things up in Scotland?
> 
> 
> 
> All well thanks. Raining of course! How are you? xx
Click to expand...

Think it's raining a bit here to. Grandchidren staying overnight, had a lovely day with them. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

nanabanana said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening! I'm going to do catchup of 10 pages !
> 
> 
> 
> I can't catch up, too many posts. How are you? Love Rudolph, he looks good! Ann xx
Click to expand...

he was easy to knit but a pain in the ar$* to sew up!!

turned out fab tho and Vicki was really pleased


----------



## Xiang

nanabanana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon and Ann, How are things up in Scotland?
> 
> 
> 
> All well thanks. Raining of course! How are you? xx
Click to expand...

I was wondering what Sharon was talking about, then saw your avatar, they look so good.

I will have to pay more attention to the avatars, just to see who has a new pic


----------



## nanabanana

mumtoSophy said:


> today I made peppermint creams, fudge squares, and truffles!!
> 
> then when Sophy came home she remembered she needed heart shaped biscuits for tommorow!!
> 
> so after her dance class I made them with her 'helping'
> 
> here is the end result
> 
> (sorry food posts again)


YUMMY!!! xx


----------



## nanabanana

I've had it off to bed, nite nite all xxxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon and Ann, How are things up in Scotland?
> 
> 
> 
> All well thanks. Raining of course! How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it's raining a bit here to. Grandchidren staying overnight, had a lovely day with them. xx
Click to expand...

what are you making tomorrow?


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> today I made peppermint creams, fudge squares, and truffles!!
> 
> then when Sophy came home she remembered she needed heart shaped biscuits for tommorow!!
> 
> so after her dance class I made them with her 'helping'
> 
> here is the end result
> 
> (sorry food posts again)


Hi Sharon, Love the biscuits. Hugs xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

nanabanana said:


> I've had it off to bed, nite nite all xxxx


nite Ann xxx


----------



## Xiang

nanabanana said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok caught up!
> 
> yes a recipe book would be good!
> 
> Ann look your mince pies! they look yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> You've made some good things as well. I agree recipe book would be a good idea. xxx
Click to expand...

Yes I agree also, but dont know if I would have much to offer :|


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon and Ann, How are things up in Scotland?
> 
> 
> 
> All well thanks. Raining of course! How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it's raining a bit here to. Grandchidren staying overnight, had a lovely day with them. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you making tomorrow?
Click to expand...

Mini chocolate brownies.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok caught up!
> 
> yes a recipe book would be good!
> 
> Ann look your mince pies! they look yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> You've made some good things as well. I agree recipe book would be a good idea. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree also, but dont know if I would have much to offer :|
Click to expand...

Are we doing a recipe book. Sounds a good idea.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon and Ann, How are things up in Scotland?
> 
> 
> 
> All well thanks. Raining of course! How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it's raining a bit here to. Grandchidren staying overnight, had a lovely day with them. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you making tomorrow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mini chocolate brownies.
Click to expand...

yum!


----------



## PurpleFi

I have an advert for "Recipes to burn belly fat"!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok caught up!
> 
> yes a recipe book would be good!
> 
> Ann look your mince pies! they look yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> You've made some good things as well. I agree recipe book would be a good idea. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree also, but dont know if I would have much to offer :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we doing a recipe book. Sounds a good idea.
Click to expand...

everyone has a recipe even you!


----------



## mumtoSophy

my peppermint creams are easy, and if you don't fancy peppermint you could make them any flavour!


----------



## PurpleFi

Mini chocolate brownies.[/quote]

yum![/quote]

Grand daughter wants cherries on top of some and butterflies on others. She's a very fussy little chef.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I have an advert for "Recipes to burn belly fat"!!!


I have one for restaraunt vouchers


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Mini chocolate brownies.


yum![/quote]

Grand daughter wants cherries on top of some and butterflies on others. She's a very fussy little chef.[/quote]

oh hahaha well you have to do what she wants!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> my peppermint creams are easy, and if you don't fancy peppermint you could make them any flavour!


I always make some with left over icing from the Christmas cake. Also I alway do a couple of boxes of stuffed dates.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my peppermint creams are easy, and if you don't fancy peppermint you could make them any flavour!
> 
> 
> 
> I always make some with left over icing from the Christmas cake. Also I alway do a couple of boxes of stuffed dates.
Click to expand...

i make mine with potato


----------



## PurpleFi

oh hahaha well you have to do what she wants![/quote]

I do, otherwise I get a real telling off!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> today I made peppermint creams, fudge squares, and truffles!!
> 
> then when Sophy came home she remembered she needed heart shaped biscuits for tommorow!!
> 
> so after her dance class I made them with her 'helping'
> 
> here is the end result
> 
> (sorry food posts again)


I don't mind seeing the food pics, I love seeing the pics


----------



## PurpleFi

i make mine with potato [/quote]

Oh, not heard of that before. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my peppermint creams are easy, and if you don't fancy peppermint you could make them any flavour!
> 
> 
> 
> I always make some with left over icing from the Christmas cake. Also I alway do a couple of boxes of stuffed dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i make mine with potato
Click to expand...

Purple, what do you put in the dates?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my peppermint creams are easy, and if you don't fancy peppermint you could make them any flavour!
> 
> 
> 
> I always make some with left over icing from the Christmas cake. Also I alway do a couple of boxes of stuffed dates.
Click to expand...

I haven't decorated my CHristmas cakes yet!! maybe tomorrow

I've been looking for ideas today and I think I have found a good one


----------



## PurpleFi

Purple, what do you put in the dates?[/quote]

Whole almonds wrapped in marzipan. Really yummy. My daughter's father in law just loves them. That's why I make 2 boxes.
Do you realize that we are already on page 100!


----------



## PurpleFi

I've been looking for ideas today and I think I have found a good one [/quote]

I bet it will be gorgeous. Mine will be the usual Santa on his sleigh in a snow storm!


----------



## Xiang

I made the first post on page 100 lol. 

Oh goodness, we do chat a lot :roll: :XD: :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I've been looking for ideas today and I think I have found a good one


I bet it will be gorgeous. Mine will be the usual Santa on his sleigh in a snow storm![/quote]

I'm thinking igloo and penguins


----------



## mumtoSophy

oh I've just realised why my eyes are nipping!!

it's way past my bedtime!!


catch you all tomorrow  xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Purple, what do you put in the dates?


Whole almonds wrapped in marzipan. Really yummy. My daughter's father in law just loves them. That's why I make 2 boxes.
Do you realize that we are already on page 100![/quote]

We are there already, I am at the top.

I think I will try the stuffed dates, I love dates


----------



## Xiang

Misbehaving fingers again lol


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm thinking igloo and penguins [/quote]

I like the sound of that.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> oh I've just realised why my eyes are nipping!!
> 
> it's way past my bedtime!!
> 
> catch you all tomorrow  xx


Night Sharon, sleep well. I'm off to as the grandchildren will be up at some unearthly hour. Night all, catch you sometime tomorrow. Love and big hugs. PV xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I'm thinking igloo and penguins


I like the sound of that.[/quote]

Sounds beautiful, I will be making another Christmas cake today, & hopefully decorate it tomorrow or Friday. Will surprise the kids on Sunday with it. Have told DD4 that the first cake was not good enough for others to eat & I wouldn't make another one this year, but decided that I wanted to, after all?

I will just use the correct amount of the dry ingredients, this time :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I've just realised why my eyes are nipping!!
> 
> it's way past my bedtime!!
> 
> catch you all tomorrow  xx
> 
> 
> 
> Night Sharon, sleep well. I'm off to as the grandchildren will be up at some unearthly hour. Night all, catch you sometime tomorrow. Love and big hugs. PV xx
Click to expand...

nite xxx


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I've just realised why my eyes are nipping!!
> 
> it's way past my bedtime!!
> 
> catch you all tomorrow  xx
> 
> 
> 
> Night Sharon, sleep well. I'm off to as the grandchildren will be up at some unearthly hour. Night all, catch you sometime tomorrow. Love and big hugs. PV xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nite xxx
Click to expand...

Nite Sharon & Purple, sleep well xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Have just made a lot of mini fruit cakes. Most will go in my freezer, to be eaten at will & a few will be used on Christmas day. Now I need to get some decorating stuff, to make them look pretty :-D


----------



## YoMaMi

What does this all mean?


----------



## pearlone

Haven't been on all day, sorry. I have read all the back pages and everyone is so busy with Christmas baking, present wrapping and buying. grandchildren visitng and wonderful times going on.Yummy pictures of all types of goodies. Ladies you are all positively Super women. Love the idea of a cookbook. Written down a number of recipes you have posted. Had a very painful day and night. Resting most of day.Heading off to bed, tomorrow is another day, hopefully better. Sending hugs and good wishes to all.


----------



## linkan

YoMaMi said:


> What does this all mean?


Haha .. we have all been chatting for a long time .. our previous thread Good Morning All was locked out for being over 1500 pages long , so we had to move to a new thread to chat with each other , we cover knitting , crochet , our lives ... everyday everything .  
It is a wonderful thread filled with wonderful women who get along so famously that we talk nearly every day


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Haven't been on all day, sorry. I have read all the back pages and everyone is so busy with Christmas baking, present wrapping and buying. grandchildren visitng and wonderful times going on.Yummy pictures of all types of goodies. Ladies you are all positively Super women. Love the idea of a cookbook. Written down a number of recipes you have posted. Had a very painful day and night. Resting most of day.Heading off to bed, tomorrow is another day, hopefully better. Sending hugs and good wishes to all.


Merry Christmas to you Purly 

We are not Super Women .... well okay maybe Sharon is , the key word is we are women  
HAHA just kidding all you guys out there 

.....

............

nah , im not kidding lol ..... Super Women in the sense that these ladies are all Super


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been on all day, sorry. I have read all the back pages and everyone is so busy with Christmas baking, present wrapping and buying. grandchildren visitng and wonderful times going on.Yummy pictures of all types of goodies. Ladies you are all positively Super women. Love the idea of a cookbook. Written down a number of recipes you have posted. Had a very painful day and night. Resting most of day.Heading off to bed, tomorrow is another day, hopefully better. Sending hugs and good wishes to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you Purly
> 
> We are not Super Women .... well okay maybe Sharon is , the key word is we are women
> HAHA just kidding all you guys out there
> 
> .....
> 
> ............
> 
> nah , im not kidding lol ..... Super Women in the sense that these ladies are all Super
Click to expand...

hi Ange & Purly,hope to catch you later.

Ange, what are you doing awake?
Ok, I checked the time & it is relatively early for you. 
Chatch you later


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been on all day, sorry. I have read all the back pages and everyone is so busy with Christmas baking, present wrapping and buying. grandchildren visitng and wonderful times going on.Yummy pictures of all types of goodies. Ladies you are all positively Super women. Love the idea of a cookbook. Written down a number of recipes you have posted. Had a very painful day and night. Resting most of day.Heading off to bed, tomorrow is another day, hopefully better. Sending hugs and good wishes to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you Purly
> 
> We are not Super Women .... well okay maybe Sharon is , the key word is we are women
> HAHA just kidding all you guys out there
> 
> .....
> 
> ............
> 
> nah , im not kidding lol ..... Super Women in the sense that these ladies are all Super
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi Ange & Purly,hope to catch you later.
> 
> Ange, what are you doing awake?
> Ok, I checked the time & it is relatively early for you.
> Chatch you later
Click to expand...

Im getting ready to crochet the strap to Jens backpack , i got it all put together ... now i have to make and apply the strap that i keep forgetting about  .. its crochet though so i can have it done in no o o o time at all


----------



## linkan

But instead i am going to bed  
I am going to try to sleep tonight ... again .... 

Hugs to you all 

GSusan your GS1 is so cute , He is so grown


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> But instead i am going to bed
> I am going to try to sleep tonight ... again ....
> 
> Hugs to you all
> 
> GSusan your GS1 is so cute , He is so grown


You are a good girl to do what CM says.
I have just done some shopping & dropped DD5 at DD4's house, just me & DH tonit. I was going to decorate 18 small Christmas cakes, but it is way to hot, & I am absolutely shattered. I feel like I have been severely assaulted(haven't been though)

Am also excited, got a present from me today, now I can start making things & practicing them as well .......... SSSHHHHHHHH ..............Secret Squirrel strikes again ............ Does anyone remember "Secret Squirrel" :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning!

I'm off to a good start this morning - 

swept the downstairs and steam mopped 
emptied the dishwasher
and put marzipan on my 2 christmas cakes 

I'm off to empty the washing machine now


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> morning!
> 
> I'm off to a good start this morning -
> 
> swept the downstairs and steam mopped
> emptied the dishwasher
> and put marzipan on my 2 christmas cakes
> 
> I'm off to empty the washing machine now


I was off to a good start last night, had everything planned, as to what I would get done today ............ Only got 2 things done, as woke feeling like someone had given me a hiding. Hips, feet & hands were agony. Have gradually got better through the day, so will try again tomorrow.

Did get somethings in the mail & from the shops tho, now can start on the gifts required through the year. I am so looking forward to beginning my little projects.
I am a very happy Xiang :thumbup: :XD: 
I also have half of the gear to decorate 14 small Christmas cakes lol


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls..I've just bought some yarn on ebay...Naughty I know! I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls..I've just bought some yarn on ebay...Naughty I know! I'm not doing catchup, have I missed anything?


Some one at top of page wanted to know what the go was here, Ange told her about our travels.

Do we get a photo of the yarn? What colour(s) did you buy?

First question, last ........... How the hell are you, improved today?


----------



## grandma susan

I'm great. Just 2 app. for DH at hosp today then we have Christmas off! I swear we'd have no social life if it wasn't for Dr's appointments. Seriously I'm great. Must do some wrapping today, then I'm there..all done. The yarn is wendy skye. The same type as this one I'm doing for DH but it's a mottled blue. It's gorgeous yarn,I'm impressed and I reckon I'd have a little spend before the car goes in!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm great. Just 2 app. for DH at hosp today then we have Christmas off! I swear we'd have no social life if it wasn't for Dr's appointments. Seriously I'm great. Must do some wrapping today, then I'm there..all done. The yarn is wendy skye. The same type as this one I'm doing for DH but it's a mottled blue. It's gorgeous yarn,I'm impressed and I reckon I'd have a little spend before the car goes in!


I know, every time I talk to you, you are so fed up with being home :lol:

Good idea to give yourself some entertainment, to keep you from getting bored ...... Is this yarn for a jumper, or a blanket?


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm great. Just 2 app. for DH at hosp today then we have Christmas off! I swear we'd have no social life if it wasn't for Dr's appointments. Seriously I'm great. Must do some wrapping today, then I'm there..all done. The yarn is wendy skye. The same type as this one I'm doing for DH but it's a mottled blue. It's gorgeous yarn,I'm impressed and I reckon I'd have a little spend before the car goes in!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, every time I talk to you, you are so fed up with being home :lol:
> 
> Good idea to give yourself some entertainment, to keep you from getting bored ...... Is this yarn for a jumper, or a blanket?
Click to expand...

It' for another jumper for DH. I'm keeping him warm this winter. His body won't keep heat.


----------



## grandma susan

I've just been out to check the bird feeders and it looks like that bloody woman's cat's got hold of a dove. There's feathers all over. I hate that woman with a passion and if I get hold of her cat .......


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm great. Just 2 app. for DH at hosp today then we have Christmas off! I swear we'd have no social life if it wasn't for Dr's appointments. Seriously I'm great. Must do some wrapping today, then I'm there..all done. The yarn is wendy skye. The same type as this one I'm doing for DH but it's a mottled blue. It's gorgeous yarn,I'm impressed and I reckon I'd have a little spend before the car goes in!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, every time I talk to you, you are so fed up with being home :lol:
> 
> Good idea to give yourself some entertainment, to keep you from getting bored ...... Is this yarn for a jumper, or a blanket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It' for another jumper for DH. I'm keeping him warm this winter. His body won't keep heat.
Click to expand...

I'll send him some of my body heat, I have way too much, just look for a large insulated foam box, then infuse the heat into his clothes.

I wish it was that easy .. DH is sitting wrapped in a blanket, & I am melting, even with the aircon on. Our temp is heading to the low 40's now. Supposed to be cooling down foe Christmas day


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've just been out to check the bird feeders and it looks like that bloody woman's cat's got hold of a dove. There's feathers all over. I hate that woman with a passion and if I get hold of her cat .......


A lot of people, here, with cats build a cat run which gives the cat as much running & chasing room it wants, without allowing the cat access to the wild life. There are still lots who let ther cats run wild. Dogs have to be contained, should be the same for any domestic animal


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been out to check the bird feeders and it looks like that bloody woman's cat's got hold of a dove. There's feathers all over. I hate that woman with a passion and if I get hold of her cat .......
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people, here, with cats build a cat run which gives the cat as much running & chasing room it wants, without allowing the cat access to the wild life. There are still lots who let ther cats run wild. Dogs have to be contained, should be the same for any domestic animal
Click to expand...

I keep my cats indoors

they don't know anything else!

have tried them outside in the summer but they don't like it!


----------



## grandma susan

I wish you could see the dove's partner. He's all alone on my tree. I'm really upset over this. I have some beautiful birds and they harm nobody. Nope, I've had enough of it. The war has started.....God help her if I see her...She's ran from me before! There's nobody round here will speak to her, she's such a horrible woman and there's very few in the town will neither...


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to get ready now. Will speak to you all later...


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to get ready now. Will speak to you all later...


have a good day  xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I wish you could see the dove's partner. He's all alone on my tree. I'm really upset over this. I have some beautiful birds and they harm nobody. Nope, I've had enough of it. The war has started.....God help her if I see her...She's ran from me before! There's nobody round here will speak to her, she's such a horrible woman and there's very few in the town will neither...


Don't upset Susan, I hope you get her sorted


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get ready now. Will speak to you all later...
> 
> 
> 
> have a good day  xx
Click to expand...

My computer switched pages on me & I missed everyone :-(


----------



## grandma susan

That's it! I'm all wrapped up for Christmas. It's been good really because DH has helped and he's never done that before, with being at work...I'm going to knit this afternoon..What are you all up to?


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> That's it! I'm all wrapped up for Christmas. It's been good really because DH has helped and he's never done that before, with being at work...I'm going to knit this afternoon..What are you all up to?


yay! i get no help at all!! 
:evil:

this afternoon I'm decorating my christmas cake maybe the 2 of them 

and tonight...

I'm off to panto!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

my friend is working backstage and she's got me 2 free tickets 

so sonight is special because Jade from X Factor is making a special apperarance

I'ts a surprise for Sophy :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> That's it! I'm all wrapped up for Christmas. It's been good really because DH has helped and he's never done that before, with being at work...I'm going to knit this afternoon..What are you all up to?


I am now checking my email ........  :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Sharon, that's wonderful! Will he be seeing her personally?


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Sharon, that's wonderful! Will he be seeing her personally?


maybe!! i've to take Sophjy to the stage door at 7pm

I'm totally cheesing :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Sophy will be made up!

my friend is also going to get Jade to sign a pic for Sophy too!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

I've got to be honest and say I don't know who Jade is! I hope he/she meets Sophy. What a wonderful Christmas present!. Don't we love to do things like that for our children? I love making up suprises for our 2...


----------



## nanabanana

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! I'm all wrapped up for Christmas. It's been good really because DH has helped and he's never done that before, with being at work...I'm going to knit this afternoon..What are you all up to?
> 
> 
> 
> yay! i get no help at all!!
> :evil:
> 
> this afternoon I'm decorating my christmas cake maybe the 2 of them
> 
> and tonight...
> 
> I'm off to panto!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> my friend is working backstage and she's got me 2 free tickets
> 
> so sonight is special because Jade from X Factor is making a special apperarance
> 
> I'ts a surprise for Sophy :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Brilliant, have a great time, haven't been to a Panto for years, give a yell for me! I am now going to PM Mark's phone no. xxxx


----------



## GS1

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been out to check the bird feeders and it looks like that bloody woman's cat's got hold of a dove. There's feathers all over. I hate that woman with a passion and if I get hold of her cat .......
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people, here, with cats build a cat run which gives the cat as much running & chasing room it wants, without allowing the cat access to the wild life. There are still lots who let ther cats run wild. Dogs have to be contained, should be the same for any domestic animal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep my cats indoors
> 
> they don't know anything else!
> 
> have tried them outside in the summer but they don't like it!
Click to expand...

Grandma just get Grandad to throw the boot over the fence again, that will sort them out!!


----------



## grandma susan

It'll be more than a boot son......I'm so sad about the dove... Are you still at Grandma's?


----------



## grandma susan

Is GS2 OK? I've bought some wool on ebay today....Don't tell dad and mam hahahaha....our secret!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Is GS2 OK? I've bought some wool on ebay today....Don't tell dad and mam hahahaha....our secret!


Ah ..... the GS"s are taking over.

Hello GS2, how are you


----------



## GS1

grandma susan said:


> It'll be more than a boot son......I'm so sad about the dove... Are you still at Grandma's?


Yes i am, but in about 3 or 4 hours we are going to see Happy Feet 2 in 3d so that will pass the day quickly!


----------



## Xiang

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is GS2 OK? I've bought some wool on ebay today....Don't tell dad and mam hahahaha....our secret!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ..... the GS"s are taking over.
> 
> Hello GS2, how are you
Click to expand...

So have you thought about how you are going to deal with the cat or the woman?

I have just got a book with patterns in it of little creatures - birds, insects & flowers. I am practicing on them, when i take a break from knitting my top, so I am very excited about this, enjoy your knitting & i will also go & do some


----------



## Xiang

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is GS2 OK? I've bought some wool on ebay today....Don't tell dad and mam hahahaha....our secret!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ..... the GS"s are taking over.
> 
> Hello GS2, how are you
Click to expand...

So have you thought about how you are going to deal with the cat or the woman?

I have just got a book with patterns in it of little creatures - birds, insects & flowers. I am practicing on them, when i take a break from knitting my top, so I am very excited about this, enjoy your knitting & i will also go & do some


----------



## grandma susan

I thought you went on Monday? haha...Will you be ready for 9am on friday? haha.. I bet you're not. GD is going over to the DRS at redcar today just for a check up...he is fine...I'm going now, I'm going to do some knitting. If you want anything, chat or anything, ring me, or I'll see you back on line...love you xxx


----------



## Xiang

nanabanana said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! I'm all wrapped up for Christmas. It's been good really because DH has helped and he's never done that before, with being at work...I'm going to knit this afternoon..What are you all up to?
> 
> 
> 
> yay! i get no help at all!!
> :evil:
> 
> this afternoon I'm decorating my christmas cake maybe the 2 of them
> 
> and tonight...
> 
> I'm off to panto!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> my friend is working backstage and she's got me 2 free tickets
> 
> so sonight is special because Jade from X Factor is making a special apperarance
> 
> I'ts a surprise for Sophy :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant, have a great time, haven't been to a Panto for years, give a yell for me! I am now going to PM Mark's phone no. xxxx
Click to expand...

Hello Ann, nearly missed you there, you were hiding before DS1 lol


----------



## nanabanana

jorens53 said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! I'm all wrapped up for Christmas. It's been good really because DH has helped and he's never done that before, with being at work...I'm going to knit this afternoon..What are you all up to?
> 
> 
> 
> yay! i get no help at all!!
> :evil:
> 
> this afternoon I'm decorating my christmas cake maybe the 2 of them
> 
> and tonight...
> 
> I'm off to panto!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> my friend is working backstage and she's got me 2 free tickets
> 
> so sonight is special because Jade from X Factor is making a special apperarance
> 
> I'ts a surprise for Sophy :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant, have a great time, haven't been to a Panto for years, give a yell for me! I am now going to PM Mark's phone no. xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Ann, nearly missed you there, you were hiding before DS1 lol
Click to expand...

Hi Judi, it's easy to get lost on this site!!! x


----------



## Xiang

nanabanana said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! I'm all wrapped up for Christmas. It's been good really because DH has helped and he's never done that before, with being at work...I'm going to knit this afternoon..What are you all up to?
> 
> 
> 
> yay! i get no help at all!!
> :evil:
> 
> this afternoon I'm decorating my christmas cake maybe the 2 of them
> 
> and tonight...
> 
> I'm off to panto!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> my friend is working backstage and she's got me 2 free tickets
> 
> so sonight is special because Jade from X Factor is making a special apperarance
> 
> I'ts a surprise for Sophy :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant, have a great time, haven't been to a Panto for years, give a yell for me! I am now going to PM Mark's phone no. xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Ann, nearly missed you there, you were hiding before DS1 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi, it's easy to get lost on this site!!! x
Click to expand...

Yes I am beginning to see that, it's just like hiding in plain site, but that's ok, I just keep reading the posts. It gets really hilarious sometimes


----------



## Xiang

Well, I think I will go to bed now, every one is busy & I am exhausted


----------



## linkan

Hello everyone , am i actually on here at the same time as someone else ???  
Wonders never cease !!!


----------



## linkan

McPasty i love your new avatar   Yummy !!


----------



## linkan

GS1 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be more than a boot son......I'm so sad about the dove... Are you still at Grandma's?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i am, but in about 3 or 4 hours we are going to see Happy Feet 2 in 3d so that will pass the day quickly!
Click to expand...

HELLO GS1 !!!

Looks like i am not the youngest on here anymore 

You've dethroned me .... LOL


----------



## linkan

Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO ! 

Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .


----------



## theyarnlady

I want you all to know I am up, that about says it all.
I deside I have a mind like a steel trap,just is closed up most of the time. I got up today and thats about all the excitement I can handle. 
I mean I really am going to cuff the weatherman up side the head. First sleet yesterday afternoon, was sunny instead. Possible sleet and snow mixed with rain last night. So what do I get up to rain and little bits of snow from last time as most has melted. Ho Ho HO merry christmas weather man.The only person who can keep a job and be wrong most of the time. 
Sorry susan about the bird. Not cats fault, Women who lets it ran is. Cats are hunters after all. Not a pretty site I know I love our morning dove's they have open hunting season on them here. Like dils father said, woo that is hard just look for electrical line and there they are. I guess there are not enough animals to kill, so need to shoot birds too. I only had one this year. Have a Red Tail Hawk that was taking the bird out left and right this year.
Oh you should have heard the Sandhill Cranes the other day in the conservatory across the street from us.They are flocking up to head south, They were hooping for all they were worth. Kind of nice to hear. That was my thrill for the day.
Ready for Christmas, not making anything but fruit bricks, oldest son informed me he does not like fruit bricks well la de da. Giving them pictures of what I could have made. putting gift cards in money cards. About it for me. HO HO Ho, I am happy happy happy. work is done.
New weather report just in snowing, but big flakes so will melt as soon as hit ground.
To lady who ask what does that mean. It means that a few of us on this site are off our rockers.
Am making hats for grand daughter's Will be ripping out slouchy hat as I notice last night about ten rows to late, that it was a little off pattern.
Speaking of Bagels, o.k. none of you are. Tuff, I am going to tell you any way. A Bagel is a fatter English muffin. Instead of jam or butter. You put cream cheese on it. So much healther for you then Englislh Muffins 
O.k. I am off in more ways then one. Husband in the kitchen complaining about not being able to see table with all the junk on it. Guess who has junk on it? Bet you are right.
Good morning any way to all .


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> GS1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be more than a boot son......I'm so sad about the dove... Are you still at Grandma's?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i am, but in about 3 or 4 hours we are going to see Happy Feet 2 in 3d so that will pass the day quickly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO GS1 !!!
> 
> Looks like i am not the youngest on here anymore
> 
> You've dethroned me .... LOL
Click to expand...

Ah you were dethorned a long time ago girl. :roll: :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
> I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
> I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.


Good morning on good after noon site Nitz, same weather pattern here. 
Sharon knitted her's.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Speaking of Bagels, o.k. none of you are. Tuff, I am going to tell you any way. A Bagel is a fatter English muffin. Instead of jam or butter. You put cream cheese on it. So much healther for you then Englislh Muffins
> O.k. I am off in more ways then one. Husband in the kitchen complaining about not being able to see table with all the junk on it. Guess who has junk on it? Bet you are right.
> Good morning any way to all .


Good morning to you. I just finished off a Tim Horton's Maple French Toast bagel, toasted with butter. 
They're limited time so I'm getting them while they are there.
Last night I left half the dishes in the family room and on the table. I just got tired of running all over the house picking up stuff to put in the dish washer. They know where it is. They can at least get it to the counter over the dishwasher. Unloading the dishwasher this morning was easy, it wasn't FULL!


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .


Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
> I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
> I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning on good after noon site Nitz, same weather pattern here.
> Sharon knitted her's.
Click to expand...

Gosh, Sharon is good then, this is the last time I use this stuff, I don't care how popular it is. Give me a wooly/alpaca scarf anytime.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
Click to expand...

I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .


I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bagels, o.k. none of you are. Tuff, I am going to tell you any way. A Bagel is a fatter English muffin. Instead of jam or butter. You put cream cheese on it. So much healther for you then Englislh Muffins
> O.k. I am off in more ways then one. Husband in the kitchen complaining about not being able to see table with all the junk on it. Guess who has junk on it? Bet you are right.
> Good morning any way to all .
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to you. I just finished off a Tim Horton's Maple French Toast bagel, toasted with butter.
> They're limited time so I'm getting them while they are there.
> Last night I left half the dishes in the family room and on the table. I just got tired of running all over the house picking up stuff to put in the dish washer. They know where it is. They can at least get it to the counter over the dishwasher. Unloading the dishwasher this morning was easy, it wasn't FULL!
Click to expand...

Yeah Nitz bagels are so good, limited just like the LIMITED ADDITION OF PEPPERMINT ICE CREAM.
That's why they invented paper plates. :XD: :roll: So you can conserve on water, and save on electric. Grouch is now in front of T.V. set, retirement is hard on him.
Guess what bird poop on his new car, and it has gotten dirty from yesterdays road trip all over Mad. city. I for one love it.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you should have heard the Sandhill Cranes the other day in the conservatory across the street from us.They are flocking up to head south, They were hooping for all they were worth. Kind of nice to hear. That was my thrill for the day.
> .


I would have loved to hear that. 
We once had a family of Blue Herons in the marsh near our house. They took off to fly south over the lake when there was a full moon. The noise that they make is creepy and thrilling at the same time. Most of the time you see the Blue Herons but they don't make any noise, just going about fishing for frogs.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bagels, o.k. none of you are. Tuff, I am going to tell you any way. A Bagel is a fatter English muffin. Instead of jam or butter. You put cream cheese on it. So much healther for you then Englislh Muffins
> O.k. I am off in more ways then one. Husband in the kitchen complaining about not being able to see table with all the junk on it. Guess who has junk on it? Bet you are right.
> Good morning any way to all .
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to you. I just finished off a Tim Horton's Maple French Toast bagel, toasted with butter.
> They're limited time so I'm getting them while they are there.
> Last night I left half the dishes in the family room and on the table. I just got tired of running all over the house picking up stuff to put in the dish washer. They know where it is. They can at least get it to the counter over the dishwasher. Unloading the dishwasher this morning was easy, it wasn't FULL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Nitz bagels are so good, limited just like the LIMITED ADDITION OF PEPPERMINT ICE CREAM.
> That's why they invented paper plates. :XD: :roll: So you can conserve on water, and save on electric. Grouch is now in front of T.V. set, retirement is hard on him.
> Guess what bird poop on his new car, and it has gotten dirty from yesterdays road trip all over Mad. city. I for one love it.
Click to expand...

If it's not too cold out, he has something to do. There's a car that needs cleaning. 
If it is too cold, the bird poop can still be cleaned off with a bucket of warm soapy water.. (Get it ready for him with a sponge. He'll go outside to fix his "toy" and you'll have the house to yourself!)
mmm LIMITED ADDITION OF PEPPERMINT ICE CREAM.
:lol:  :-D


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
> I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
> I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning on good after noon site Nitz, same weather pattern here.
> Sharon knitted her's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, Sharon is good then, this is the last time I use this stuff, I don't care how popular it is. Give me a wooly/alpaca scarf anytime.
Click to expand...

Haven't tried mine out yet, gee that sounds like I am really going to like doing that one. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
Click to expand...

You don't even know what a bed is do you???? :XD: :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
> I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
> I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning on good after noon site Nitz, same weather pattern here.
> Sharon knitted her's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, Sharon is good then, this is the last time I use this stuff, I don't care how popular it is. Give me a wooly/alpaca scarf anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't tried mine out yet, gee that sounds like I am really going to like doing that one. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Daughter was making a twirl scarf last night with sock yarn. I would have traded her, but she was crocheting and my hand can't do that.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
Click to expand...

Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.

I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.

Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
Click to expand...

Morning or night? Xiang, must be close to midnight there? 
Hard to concentrate on sending mental messages when you haven't had enough sleep!


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you should have heard the Sandhill Cranes the other day in the conservatory across the street from us.They are flocking up to head south, They were hooping for all they were worth. Kind of nice to hear. That was my thrill for the day.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I would have loved to hear that.
> We once had a family of Blue Herons in the marsh near our house. They took off to fly south over the lake when there was a full moon. The noise that they make is creepy and thrilling at the same time. Most of the time you see the Blue Herons but they don't make any noise, just going about fishing for frogs.
Click to expand...

That had to be neat to see flying over with full moon. They are just like Geese, have to keep callling to make sure everone is there. Kind of like this site. Yak and the Tena's yak with you, or yak and you are alone. :XD:


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
Click to expand...

I did , im here LOL .... I have to run DS up to school for a minute .. its just up the street so brb ....


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because they are not use to you sleeping. Think the lady's over there have a life, unlike me.
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.
> 
> I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(
Click to expand...

 :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try walking, it's much better,than running you blank off.
> I did , im here LOL .... I have to run DS up to school for a minute .. its just up the street so brb ....
Click to expand...

 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.
> 
> I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(
Click to expand...

Can you sit in your chair with cucumbers on your eyes for a bit. It's really soothing.


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> I want you all to know I am up, that about says it all.
> I deside I have a mind like a steel trap,just is closed up most of the time. I got up today and thats about all the excitement I can handle.
> I mean I really am going to cuff the weatherman up side the head. First sleet yesterday afternoon, was sunny instead. Possible sleet and snow mixed with rain last night. So what do I get up to rain and little bits of snow from last time as most has melted. Ho Ho HO merry christmas weather man.The only person who can keep a job and be wrong most of the time.
> Sorry susan about the bird. Not cats fault, Women who lets it ran is. Cats are hunters after all. Not a pretty site I know I love our morning dove's they have open hunting season on them here. Like dils father said, woo that is hard just look for electrical line and there they are. I guess there are not enough animals to kill, so need to shoot birds too. I only had one this year. Have a Red Tail Hawk that was taking the bird out left and right this year.
> Oh you should have heard the Sandhill Cranes the other day in the conservatory across the street from us.They are flocking up to head south, They were hooping for all they were worth. Kind of nice to hear. That was my thrill for the day.
> Ready for Christmas, not making anything but fruit bricks, oldest son informed me he does not like fruit bricks well la de da. Giving them pictures of what I could have made. putting gift cards in money cards. About it for me. HO HO Ho, I am happy happy happy. work is done.
> New weather report just in snowing, but big flakes so will melt as soon as hit ground.
> To lady who ask what does that mean. It means that a few of us on this site are off our rockers.
> Am making hats for grand daughter's Will be ripping out slouchy hat as I notice last night about ten rows to late, that it was a little off pattern.
> Speaking of Bagels, o.k. none of you are. Tuff, I am going to tell you any way. A Bagel is a fatter English muffin. Instead of jam or butter. You put cream cheese on it. So much healther for you then Englislh Muffins
> O.k. I am off in more ways then one. Husband in the kitchen complaining about not being able to see table with all the junk on it. Guess who has junk on it? Bet you are right.
> Good morning any way to all .


Let's see ..... Hmmmmm ......... Junk on kitchen table usuall belongs to my DH, is that the same in your household?

Good night all, I am so tired that I am beginning to feel sick, & my sight has gone all blurry. U_U zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz >_<


----------



## nitz8catz

Night Xiang (Judi). Hope you feel better after sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bagels, o.k. none of you are. Tuff, I am going to tell you any way. A Bagel is a fatter English muffin. Instead of jam or butter. You put cream cheese on it. So much healther for you then Englislh Muffins
> O.k. I am off in more ways then one. Husband in the kitchen complaining about not being able to see table with all the junk on it. Guess who has junk on it? Bet you are right.
> Good morning any way to all .
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to you. I just finished off a Tim Horton's Maple French Toast bagel, toasted with butter.
> They're limited time so I'm getting them while they are there.
> Last night I left half the dishes in the family room and on the table. I just got tired of running all over the house picking up stuff to put in the dish washer. They know where it is. They can at least get it to the counter over the dishwasher. Unloading the dishwasher this morning was easy, it wasn't FULL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Nitz bagels are so good, limited just like the LIMITED ADDITION OF PEPPERMINT ICE CREAM.
> That's why they invented paper plates. :XD: :roll: So you can conserve on water, and save on electric. Grouch is now in front of T.V. set, retirement is hard on him.
> Guess what bird poop on his new car, and it has gotten dirty from yesterdays road trip all over Mad. city. I for one love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's not too cold out, he has something to do. There's a car that needs cleaning.
> If it is too cold, the bird poop can still be cleaned off with a bucket of warm soapy water.. (Get it ready for him with a sponge. He'll go outside to fix his "toy" and you'll have the house to yourself!)
> mmm LIMITED ADDITION OF PEPPERMINT ICE CREAM.
> :lol:  :-D
Click to expand...

That is not about to happen he would rather complain from his chair than do something about it. But I kinded of like it as soon as it gets old to him I will have a set of wheels to drive.

:thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.
> 
> I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you sit in your chair with cucumbers on your eyes for a bit. It's really soothing.
Click to expand...

I don't have cucumbers in my house, no one eats the here. Another one is a chamomile tea bag, but don't have any of them either :-(

I don't want to get out of my chair, r. Might just stay & chat til I just go to sleep, will see what happens :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
> I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
> I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning on good after noon site Nitz, same weather pattern here.
> Sharon knitted her's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, Sharon is good then, this is the last time I use this stuff, I don't care how popular it is. Give me a wooly/alpaca scarf anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't tried mine out yet, gee that sounds like I am really going to like doing that one. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter was making a twirl scarf last night with sock yarn. I would have traded her, but she was crocheting and my hand can't do that.
Click to expand...

Sorry about that one, can't you find a pattern to knit one?


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.
> 
> I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you sit in your chair with cucumbers on your eyes for a bit. It's really soothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have cucumbers in my house, no one eats the here. Another one is a chamomile tea bag, but don't have any of them either :-(
> 
> I don't want to get out of my chair, r. Might just stay & chat til I just go to sleep, will see what happens :XD:
Click to expand...

I was right you don't know what a bed is. :XD:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
> I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
> I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning on good after noon site Nitz, same weather pattern here.
> Sharon knitted her's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, Sharon is good then, this is the last time I use this stuff, I don't care how popular it is. Give me a wooly/alpaca scarf anytime.
Click to expand...

I have seen that yarn, but am not interested in it. I am the same as you, if I am going to wear a scarfe, it will have the purpose it was meant to have - to keep one warm :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
> I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
> I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning on good after noon site Nitz, same weather pattern here.
> Sharon knitted her's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, Sharon is good then, this is the last time I use this stuff, I don't care how popular it is. Give me a wooly/alpaca scarf anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't tried mine out yet, gee that sounds like I am really going to like doing that one. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter was making a twirl scarf last night with sock yarn. I would have traded her, but she was crocheting and my hand can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about that one, can't you find a pattern to knit one?
Click to expand...

I have a pattern for a knit twirl scarf that I might do after this bit of cr**. But it has to wait until I finish my socks, and the mohair shawlette that I'm working on. 
I just started this .... I don't know why I started this ruffle scarf thing??? I had the balls sitting beside my chair, that was probably why! They were there.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
Click to expand...

I have dogmaps


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you all to know I am up, that about says it all.
> I deside I have a mind like a steel trap,just is closed up most of the time. I got up today and thats about all the excitement I can handle.
> I mean I really am going to cuff the weatherman up side the head. First sleet yesterday afternoon, was sunny instead. Possible sleet and snow mixed with rain last night. So what do I get up to rain and little bits of snow from last time as most has melted. Ho Ho HO merry christmas weather man.The only person who can keep a job and be wrong most of the time.
> Sorry susan about the bird. Not cats fault, Women who lets it ran is. Cats are hunters after all. Not a pretty site I know I love our morning dove's they have open hunting season on them here. Like dils father said, woo that is hard just look for electrical line and there they are. I guess there are not enough animals to kill, so need to shoot birds too. I only had one this year. Have a Red Tail Hawk that was taking the bird out left and right this year.
> Oh you should have heard the Sandhill Cranes the other day in the conservatory across the street from us.They are flocking up to head south, They were hooping for all they were worth. Kind of nice to hear. That was my thrill for the day.
> Ready for Christmas, not making anything but fruit bricks, oldest son informed me he does not like fruit bricks well la de da. Giving them pictures of what I could have made. putting gift cards in money cards. About it for me. HO HO Ho, I am happy happy happy. work is done.
> New weather report just in snowing, but big flakes so will melt as soon as hit ground.
> To lady who ask what does that mean. It means that a few of us on this site are off our rockers.
> Am making hats for grand daughter's Will be ripping out slouchy hat as I notice last night about ten rows to late, that it was a little off pattern.
> Speaking of Bagels, o.k. none of you are. Tuff, I am going to tell you any way. A Bagel is a fatter English muffin. Instead of jam or butter. You put cream cheese on it. So much healther for you then Englislh Muffins
> O.k. I am off in more ways then one. Husband in the kitchen complaining about not being able to see table with all the junk on it. Guess who has junk on it? Bet you are right.
> Good morning any way to all .
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see ..... Hmmmmm ......... Junk on kitchen table usuall belongs to my DH, is that the same in your household?
> 
> Good night all, I am so tired that I am beginning to feel sick, & my sight has gone all blurry. U_U zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz >_<
Click to expand...

Yup thats why it is so fun to hear him complain, as if I move anything and he can't find it he complains about that. So I am not moving anything till it hits him, but I have my doubts about that one. :roll: :shock:


----------



## pearlone

Hi Nitzi and Judi(Xiang)It is 10 am here in Florida, sunny but cool at 68 degrees F. New neighbors moving in across the street. Hopefully will get to say hello a little later, after they finish moving in. I saw a video on using the Sashay yarn for scarf making and decided it wasn't for me. Too tedious trying to pull things apart and not missing any holes. Good luck on your scarf, you must have alot of patience. Show a picture when you are done. Hope your eyes stop itching Judi. Cucumber slices really feel good on burning itchy eyes. Hope it is not the Noro.


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have dogmaps
Click to expand...

Our dog used to have doggy-mares. She'd be running in her sleep with her paws going like crazy and whining. When I touched her to wake her up, she'd look around like "I wasn't here a minute ago".


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you all to know I am up, that about says it all.
> I deside I have a mind like a steel trap,just is closed up most of the time. I got up today and thats about all the excitement I can handle.
> I mean I really am going to cuff the weatherman up side the head. First sleet yesterday afternoon, was sunny instead. Possible sleet and snow mixed with rain last night. So what do I get up to rain and little bits of snow from last time as most has melted. Ho Ho HO merry christmas weather man.The only person who can keep a job and be wrong most of the time.
> Sorry susan about the bird. Not cats fault, Women who lets it ran is. Cats are hunters after all. Not a pretty site I know I love our morning dove's they have open hunting season on them here. Like dils father said, woo that is hard just look for electrical line and there they are. I guess there are not enough animals to kill, so need to shoot birds too. I only had one this year. Have a Red Tail Hawk that was taking the bird out left and right this year.
> Oh you should have heard the Sandhill Cranes the other day in the conservatory across the street from us.They are flocking up to head south, They were hooping for all they were worth. Kind of nice to hear. That was my thrill for the day.
> Ready for Christmas, not making anything but fruit bricks, oldest son informed me he does not like fruit bricks well la de da. Giving them pictures of what I could have made. putting gift cards in money cards. About it for me. HO HO Ho, I am happy happy happy. work is done.
> New weather report just in snowing, but big flakes so will melt as soon as hit ground.
> To lady who ask what does that mean. It means that a few of us on this site are off our rockers.
> Am making hats for grand daughter's Will be ripping out slouchy hat as I notice last night about ten rows to late, that it was a little off pattern.
> Speaking of Bagels, o.k. none of you are. Tuff, I am going to tell you any way. A Bagel is a fatter English muffin. Instead of jam or butter. You put cream cheese on it. So much healther for you then Englislh Muffins
> O.k. I am off in more ways then one. Husband in the kitchen complaining about not being able to see table with all the junk on it. Guess who has junk on it? Bet you are right.
> Good morning any way to all .
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see ..... Hmmmmm ......... Junk on kitchen table usuall belongs to my DH, is that the same in your household?
> 
> Good night all, I am so tired that I am beginning to feel sick, & my sight has gone all blurry. U_U zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz >_<
Click to expand...

O.k. Have a good two hours sleep then :XD: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know what a bed is do you???? :XD: :shock:
Click to expand...

Isn't that where flowers and vegetables grow, some people call it a garden too, I think? :XD: :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have dogmaps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our dog used to have doggy-mares. She'd be running in her sleep with her paws going like crazy and whining. When I touched her to wake her up, she'd look around like "I wasn't here a minute ago".
Click to expand...

Oh I like that one, doggy-mares. They do get into it in their dreams don't they. :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Hi Nitzi and Judi(Xiang)It is 10 am here in Florida, sunny but cool at 68 degrees F. New neighbors moving in across the street. Hopefully will get to say hello a little later, after they finish moving in. I saw a video on using the Sashay yarn for scarf making and decided it wasn't for me. Too tedious trying to pull things apart and not missing any holes. Good luck on your scarf, you must have alot of patience. Show a picture when you are done. Hope your eyes stop itching Judi. Cucumber slices really feel good on burning itchy eyes. Hope it is not the Noro.


"pull things apart and not missing any holes" I didn't see the video. Am I supposed to be knitting in all the holes? No way! I've been knitting into every 3rd hole. It would be a lot tighter, and more fiddly if I knit into every hole.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning or night? Xiang, must be close to midnight there?
> Hard to concentrate on sending mental messages when you haven't had enough sleep!
Click to expand...

0240hrs Thursday. I am waiting until I know that I will actually go to sleep .if I go at the wrong time, the movement of getting out of my chair wakes my brain up again :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did , im here LOL .... I have to run DS up to school for a minute .. its just up the street so brb ....
Click to expand...

I will try & wait for you to come back :XD:


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because they are not use to you sleeping. Think the lady's over there have a life, unlike me.
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.
> 
> I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock:
Click to expand...

 :? :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi and Judi(Xiang)It is 10 am here in Florida, sunny but cool at 68 degrees F. New neighbors moving in across the street. Hopefully will get to say hello a little later, after they finish moving in. I saw a video on using the Sashay yarn for scarf making and decided it wasn't for me. Too tedious trying to pull things apart and not missing any holes. Good luck on your scarf, you must have alot of patience. Show a picture when you are done. Hope your eyes stop itching Judi. Cucumber slices really feel good on burning itchy eyes. Hope it is not the Noro.
> 
> 
> 
> "pull things apart and not missing any holes" I didn't see the video. Am I supposed to be knitting in all the holes? No way! I've been knitting into every 3rd hole. It would be a lot tighter, and more fiddly if I knit into every hole.
Click to expand...

From what i read about it its ever 5 th hole.


----------



## tammie52

Hi all
I did two lovely scarfs over weekend in chunky wool. Pattern was the waffle stitch so easy to do. But of course my daughter had to have it she said it will look better round her neck than mine, how she worked that out I don't k ow, but hey kids know best lol. Hope every one is well and if I don't get on before weekend have a lovely x
mass one an all and a peace full new year to you all goin to get Jess soon as her mum is working late tonight this shall be fun trying to keep her away from hubbies presents under tree sh
e will think there hers- bye all have a nice day. Tammie


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know what a bed is do you???? :XD: :shock:
Click to expand...

A long forgotten memory ...........


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:27 am EST and 2'C (35.6' F) It's drizzling outside. Just not the kind of weather for Christmas spirit.
> I started one of those ruffle scarfs like mumtoSophy posted on the old thread. I'm using RedHeart Sashay. I can't remember if mum's was crocheted or knitted. I'm doing the knitted version, if you can call this knitting. I'm using my fingers and 1 needle. This is fiddly meshy stuff. It's in shades of blue with a silver metallic thread so it's pretty, but this will be the only one I make.
> I bought two balls since mumtoSophy's turned out a little short with the wider width. Which is a good thing. I'm going to use both balls to make it as big as I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning on good after noon site Nitz, same weather pattern here.
> Sharon knitted her's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, Sharon is good then, this is the last time I use this stuff, I don't care how popular it is. Give me a wooly/alpaca scarf anytime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't tried mine out yet, gee that sounds like I am really going to like doing that one. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter was making a twirl scarf last night with sock yarn. I would have traded her, but she was crocheting and my hand can't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about that one, can't you find a pattern to knit one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a pattern for a knit twirl scarf that I might do after this bit of cr**. But it has to wait until I finish my socks, and the mohair shawlette that I'm working on.
> I just started this .... I don't know why I started this ruffle scarf thing??? I had the balls sitting beside my chair, that was probably why! They were there.
Click to expand...

You can stop doing it & work on something else :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know what a bed is do you???? :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that where flowers and vegetables grow, some people call it a garden too, I think? :XD: :twisted:
Click to expand...

I think the way your mind goes from lack of sleep it probably is. :XD:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know what a bed is do you???? :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A long forgotten memory ...........
Click to expand...

 ROFLMAO


----------



## pearlone

Hi Yarni didn't mean to miss you. I know my Dh somedays would rather complain about something rather than just do it and be done with it. I'll do it later usually means days later.lol


----------



## theyarnlady

Have to have a break here be right back.


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did , im here LOL .... I have to run DS up to school for a minute .. its just up the street so brb ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try & wait for you to come back :XD:
Click to expand...

Oooo dont you want to see a pic of the backpack ???  

Well?? ...

brb , gotta go take a picture of something LOL


----------



## pearlone

Nitzi, I just watched the sashay video briefly. The guy was talking about pulling the yarn apart and doing something with the holes. I just wasn't interested, so turned it off. Red heart might still have it up as they want to sell this yarn. I'll look and see.


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Hi Nitzi and Judi(Xiang)It is 10 am here in Florida, sunny but cool at 68 degrees F. New neighbors moving in across the street. Hopefully will get to say hello a little later, after they finish moving in. I saw a video on using the Sashay yarn for scarf making and decided it wasn't for me. Too tedious trying to pull things apart and not missing any holes. Good luck on your scarf, you must have alot of patience. Show a picture when you are done. Hope your eyes stop itching Judi. Cucumber slices really feel good on burning itchy eyes. Hope it is not the Noro.


I'm pretty sure it is, I have never worked with a yarn containing mohair before, but with this I find I have minute fibres all over my face, & can only knit with it for a short while, so I probably won't knit with a mohair mix again
:-(


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have dogmaps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our dog used to have doggy-mares. She'd be running in her sleep with her paws going like crazy and whining. When I touched her to wake her up, she'd look around like "I wasn't here a minute ago".
Click to expand...

My dogs have doggy-mares also, something really frightened Mint, & she was trying to attack something & her hackles made her look like a Rhodesian Ridgeback, they were so prominent


----------



## pearlone

I put up on google sashay video by red heart yarn and they have a nancy thomas demonstrating how to use it.


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> Hi all
> I did two lovely scarfs over weekend in chunky wool. Pattern was the waffle stitch so easy to do. But of course my daughter had to have it she said it will look better round her neck than mine, how she worked that out I don't k ow, but hey kids know best lol. Hope every one is well and if I don't get on before weekend have a lovely x
> mass one an all and a peace full new year to you all goin to get Jess soon as her mum is working late tonight this shall be fun trying to keep her away from hubbies presents under tree sh
> e will think there hers- bye all have a nice day. Tammie


Oh oh oh, we have a new lady ........... Oops, sorry Tammie, didn't recognise you, have you done something different with your hair, you look great :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did , im here LOL .... I have to run DS up to school for a minute .. its just up the street so brb ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try & wait for you to come back :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo dont you want to see a pic of the backpack ???
> 
> Well?? ...
> 
> brb , gotta go take a picture of something LOL
Click to expand...

Yes please


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> I put up on google sashay video by red heart yarn and they have a nancy thomas demonstrating how to use it.


Thanks I'll go check.


----------



## pearlone

Hope to see Linky' picture of backpack soon. Need to go and empty washer and get another load going brb.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Hi Yarni didn't mean to miss you. I know my Dh somedays would rather complain about something rather than just do it and be done with it. I'll do it later usually means days later.lol


Your not the only one who miss me, I missed me too. :-o :shock:


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't even know what a bed is do you???? :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that where flowers and vegetables grow, some people call it a garden too, I think? :XD: :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the way your mind goes from lack of sleep it probably is. :XD:
Click to expand...

*laughing deleriously* oops, fell off chair ....... Back on it again now :XD: :roll:  :?: :mrgreen:


----------



## linkan

let me tweak the pic it will only take a minute more ...


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did , im here LOL .... I have to run DS up to school for a minute .. its just up the street so brb ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try & wait for you to come back :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo dont you want to see a pic of the backpack ???
> 
> Well?? ...
> 
> brb , gotta go take a picture of something LOL
Click to expand...

Will wait, then I think I had better hit the sack (is that what others call a bed? ..... So many different names for one thing :shock: :XD:


----------



## linkan

ok loading lol...


----------



## theyarnlady

tammie52 said:


> Hi all
> I did two lovely scarfs over weekend in chunky wool. Pattern was the waffle stitch so easy to do. But of course my daughter had to have it she said it will look better round her neck than mine, how she worked that out I don't k ow, but hey kids know best lol. Hope every one is well and if I don't get on before weekend have a lovely x
> mass one an all and a peace full new year to you all goin to get Jess soon as her mum is working late tonight this shall be fun trying to keep her away from hubbies presents under tree sh
> e will think there hers- bye all have a nice day. Tammie


Hey Tammi you have a nice Christmas too,and Happy New Year. Have fun with the little one,and gifts. Yea our children are so smart aren't they. :XD:


----------



## linkan

I know the pics are blurry but my arms are swollen and my hands are shaking from it .....


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> let me tweak the pic it will only take a minute more ...


Oh would you mind tweaking me too. I need it. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> ok loading lol...


It is very nice,and glad to now you are loaded, may be from lack of sleep, Judi's some where in the garden care to join her? :shock: :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> ok loading lol...


Very nice. The leopard print inside is wonderful. Where did you get the closure?


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok loading lol...
> 
> 
> 
> It is very nice,and glad to now you are loaded, may be from lack of sleep, Judi's some where in the garden care to join her? :shock: :XD:
Click to expand...

Nah gardens have bugs and spiders , im an indoor girl


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did , im here LOL .... I have to run DS up to school for a minute .. its just up the street so brb ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try & wait for you to come back :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo dont you want to see a pic of the backpack ???
> 
> Well?? ...
> 
> brb , gotta go take a picture of something LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will wait, then I think I had better hit the sack (is that what others call a bed? ..... So many different names for one thing :shock: :XD:
Click to expand...

Yes we call ita a bed, sure you haven't seen one if you are using a sack. :shock: :roll: :XD:


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok loading lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. The leopard print inside is wonderful. Where did you get the closure?
Click to expand...

Joanns  annnnnnd the closure is magnetic so it snaps itself shut when you put the flap down ... !! How brilliant is that ?? the things they come up with for me to buy lol...


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> ok loading lol...


That is so beautiful, Ange. Am going to try & knit myself a lacy "string" bag, with crochet cotton. Am practicing the stitches, for now.

I really have to go to bed now, it is getting very difficult to see properly now, so will love you & leave you

Hugs to every one, & have a great day, will possibly have a chat with you in a few hours (about 5, if my dogs wake me again) :XD: :shock: :-D :roll:


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Hope to see Linky' picture of backpack soon. Need to go and empty washer and get another load going brb.


Hiya Purly gurl how are you feeling today ?


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everybody tea done with and I'm here 'til 6ish. That's if there's anyone on....Shall I catch up the 5 pages?


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok loading lol...
> 
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful, Ange. Am going to try & knit myself a lacy "string" bag, with crochet cotton. Am practicing the stitches, for now.
> 
> I really have to go to bed now, it is getting very difficult to see properly now, so will love you & leave you
> 
> Hugs to every one, & have a great day, will possibly have a chat with you in a few hours (about 5, if my dogs wake me again) :XD: :shock: :-D :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh i am sure i will be up all night tonight , i dont have lil miss in the morning and the wee hours are so quiet i get alot accomplished lol .. have a good rest MommaJ talk to you later


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody tea done with and I'm here 'til 6ish. That's if there's anyone on....Shall I catch up the 5 pages?


If you go back one page i think , you will see my blurry backpack pics LOL


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok loading lol...
> 
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful, Ange. Am going to try & knit myself a lacy "string" bag, with crochet cotton. Am practicing the stitches, for now.
> 
> I really have to go to bed now, it is getting very difficult to see properly now, so will love you & leave you
> 
> Hugs to every one, & have a great day, will possibly have a chat with you in a few hours (about 5, if my dogs wake me again) :XD: :shock: :-D :roll:
Click to expand...

Want to bet you will be back in a half an hour or less. :shock: :shock:


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok loading lol...
> 
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful, Ange. Am going to try & knit myself a lacy "string" bag, with crochet cotton. Am practicing the stitches, for now.
> 
> I really have to go to bed now, it is getting very difficult to see properly now, so will love you & leave you
> 
> Hugs to every one, & have a great day, will possibly have a chat with you in a few hours (about 5, if my dogs wake me again) :XD: :shock: :-D :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want to bet you will be back in a half an hour or less. :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

Well she should be finished sleeping by then DUH!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody tea done with and I'm here 'til 6ish. That's if there's anyone on....Shall I catch up the 5 pages?


Hello lady of 6ish, we are here and there and ever wear today. :thumbup:
seems we are in gardens and Lincky is running and snapping or some thing like that. Nitz is not happy with scarf. Pruly is in the dishwasher or off to see how to make scarf that Nitz's is calling cr**. I am doing well myself. Just went a bit to impress husband with my house cleaning skills put the toaster and fry pan away. Oh and Linky is blurresh.


----------



## linkan

BLAST!!! I can stay up all night tonight !! I forgot i have the stinky CT scan in the morning ... Jeez ..


----------



## linkan

Dont take that literally Pam , the CT scan doesnt actually stink , it just stinks that i have to go all the way out to another county to a hospital to have it done


----------



## grandma susan

I'm done my Christams things...Roll on Easter....I'm meeting BP for coffee in the morning. Guess what. DH has changed the oilfilter and the plugs etc the other day, and today the cars had a good run!!! It never broke down once!..SO, tomorrow he's giving it another run and if it doesn't break down then we are cancelling the garage on Friday..Dear God,please save me £73 plus costs?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I'm done my Christams things...Roll on Easter....I'm meeting BP for coffee in the morning. Guess what. DH has changed the oilfilter and the plugs etc the other day, and today the cars had a good run!!! It never broke down once!..SO, tomorrow he's giving it another run and if it doesn't break down then we are cancelling the garage on Friday..Dear God,please save me £73 plus costs?


I double that prayer !!


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody tea done with and I'm here 'til 6ish. That's if there's anyone on....Shall I catch up the 5 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lady of 6ish, we are here and there and ever wear today. :thumbup:
> seems we are in gardens and Lincky is running and snapping or some thing like that. Nitz is not happy with scarf. Pruly is in the dishwasher or off to see how to make scarf that Nitz's is calling cr**. I am doing well myself. Just went a bit to impress husband with my house cleaning skills put the toaster and fry pan away. Oh and Linky is blurresh.
Click to expand...

HAHA ... no , im pretty sure you will know when i SNAP LOL !!


----------



## grandma susan

Calm down linky babe!!!! (hey that could be a title fo a song) linky babe....Who's ruffled your feathers bonny lass....I'm not a b***h today. I still haven't got no post! haha


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Dont take that literally Pam , the CT scan doesnt actually stink , it just stinks that i have to go all the way out to another county to a hospital to have it done


It could you don't know who was in there before you get in it. Now that I have put that thought in your head, should drive you up the wall. What country will you have to go too. Oh sorry county. :shock: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I'm done my Christams things...Roll on Easter....I'm meeting BP for coffee in the morning. Guess what. DH has changed the oilfilter and the plugs etc the other day, and today the cars had a good run!!! It never broke down once!..SO, tomorrow he's giving it another run and if it doesn't break down then we are cancelling the garage on Friday..Dear God,please save me £73 plus costs?


Well that is good news, glad to hear it. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.
> 
> I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(
Click to expand...

Mybe the dogs need to pee?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Calm down linky babe!!!! (hey that could be a title fo a song) linky babe....Who's ruffled your feathers bonny lass....I'm not a b***h today. I still haven't got no post! haha


Nah Im unruffleable LOL .. Just playing around 

I still cant believe that youve had no post , kinda breaks me heart .. i may as well resend ...

It will be funny because you will get one little thing at a time OR .. like 10 different envelopes at the same time but each with one thing inside LOL .... Maybe that would have been faster LOL


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.
> 
> I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you sit in your chair with cucumbers on your eyes for a bit. It's really soothing.
Click to expand...

Don't the cucumbers sick out? Maybe you should slice them first? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> Hi Nitzi and Judi(Xiang)It is 10 am here in Florida, sunny but cool at 68 degrees F. New neighbors moving in across the street. Hopefully will get to say hello a little later, after they finish moving in. I saw a video on using the Sashay yarn for scarf making and decided it wasn't for me. Too tedious trying to pull things apart and not missing any holes. Good luck on your scarf, you must have alot of patience. Show a picture when you are done. Hope your eyes stop itching Judi. Cucumber slices really feel good on burning itchy eyes. Hope it is not the Noro.


Hiya Purley !!!!! How are you today???


----------



## linkan

GSusan ... ya gotta look at my labor of love for the DD ..The now named Blurry Backpack   

Its getting further and further away from you as the pages keep turning LOL


----------



## theyarnlady

Ah new weather report, snow done back to rain may be sleet.
Oh good if it's that. Get to watch on t.v. tonight Wisconsin drivers pacticeing winter driving skills. That mean driving as fast as you can to see if you can go into ditch or crash into someone elses car. And fun is had by all.


----------



## linkan

heeheeheeee ROFLMAO !!!! 

cucumbers stick out !!! TEEHEEHEE *giggle snort !!!!!


----------



## linkan

We had some heavy rain this morning with some pretty strong winds , it has been damp and icky here all week ... if its not raining its misting and foggy .


----------



## grandma susan

Hey I've had an enquiry on a PM from a lady called Edith, she want's to know what this thread is about. I've asked her to join us and "pop in"....


----------



## grandma susan

I'm only on page 106 can you all slow down a bit!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bed, cos I thought it would be a while before anyone came on. Then I thought I might check again, but you had already left. You really must learn to read my mind, Ange :XD: :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning or night? Xiang, must be close to midnight there?
> Hard to concentrate on sending mental messages when you haven't had enough sleep!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0240hrs Thursday. I am waiting until I know that I will actually go to sleep .if I go at the wrong time, the movement of getting out of my chair wakes my brain up again :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Judi, I just wonder if you might worry too much about not getting sleep that it makes you actually NOT sleep!!!!Could this be possible?


----------



## linkan

Its about life , love , happiness , pain , knitting , crochet , quilting , crafting , baking , and occasionally we have a sane moment and talk about other stuff too    ...


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh , looks like i was wrong and everyone has left me ..BOOHOO !
> 
> Soooo .. i guess i will go finish the backpack as i got to sleep in today  and i have yet to do a thing other than taking care of DS .. still not feeling great , but he is getting better .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boo Hoo right back at you. Sleep what is sleep to you and Judi. I do not think that word as any meaning to either one of you. :XD: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the word you are thinking of is "catnapping". Neither one of them sleeps any deeper than the cats do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh ..... Methinks you have been spying on me, but you err! I verge on unconscious, when I do get to sleep hahaha.
> 
> I only got on again to see who was on. The UK Tena's are busy now, or is it that they have gone to bed - would have thought it was too early for that. Hmmmm ..... It is getting too hard to remember the times. I know what time it is where Linkan lives, but I get mixed up with the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, my eyes are hurting like crazy, from the Noro yarn - I hope I can actually wear it. I need to get some sleep, the dogs wake me up @ 0700hrs for some unknown reason, they don't get breakfast til 0900hrs :| :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you sit in your chair with cucumbers on your eyes for a bit. It's really soothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't the cucumbers sick out? Maybe you should slice them first? :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I'm only on page 106 can you all slow down a bit!!!!!


If i get any slower I will fall asleep in Judi's garden.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on page 106 can you all slow down a bit!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If i get any slower I will fall asleep in Judi's garden.
Click to expand...

Judi's garden has lizards.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Hey I've had an enquiry on a PM from a lady called Edith, she want's to know what this thread is about. I've asked her to join us and "pop in"....


It's about insanity, thats is about it. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## linkan

Purly , you have little lizards in FL too dont you ?


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on page 106 can you all slow down a bit!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If i get any slower I will fall asleep in Judi's garden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi's garden has lizards.
Click to expand...

Yes but she thinks she is there, so what the heck, insane enough to join her. I think the whole bunch of us are. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on page 106 can you all slow down a bit!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If i get any slower I will fall asleep in Judi's garden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi's garden has lizards.
Click to expand...

Yes but she thinks she is there, so what the heck, insane enough to join her. I think the whole bunch of us are. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Susan thank you for the email card Grandchildren loved it. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx


Aww , take a wee nap then 

You missed my backpack  its hiding here somewhere ...


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> ok loading lol...


I think the back pack is sound girl! Well done you! I like the colour


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx


Hi Purple the only thing you have missed is blurry, tired, gardens dogs, scarf, dirty cars, that run, cummbers, and nuts ville.
How was the day with the grand children? Araea they still visiting? 
Oh and Tammi was on for a post by.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody tea done with and I'm here 'til 6ish. That's if there's anyone on....Shall I catch up the 5 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lady of 6ish, we are here and there and ever wear today. :thumbup:
> seems we are in gardens and Lincky is running and snapping or some thing like that. Nitz is not happy with scarf. Pruly is in the dishwasher or off to see how to make scarf that Nitz's is calling cr**. I am doing well myself. Just went a bit to impress husband with my house cleaning skills put the toaster and fry pan away. Oh and Linky is blurresh.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Pam, just what I needed. It is as clear as mud!!! :roll:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok loading lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the back pack is sound girl! Well done you! I like the colour
Click to expand...

Thanks , maybe one day i can take a pic that is better of it lol .. but you get the jist of it haha


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down linky babe!!!! (hey that could be a title fo a song) linky babe....Who's ruffled your feathers bonny lass....I'm not a b***h today. I still haven't got no post! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Nah Im unruffleable LOL .. Just playing around
> 
> I still cant believe that youve had no post , kinda breaks me heart .. i may as well resend ...
> 
> It will be funny because you will get one little thing at a time OR .. like 10 different envelopes at the same time but each with one thing inside LOL .... Maybe that would have been faster LOL
Click to expand...

Now I am confused.....Don't send anything else girl. I'm sure it'll turn up!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok loading lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the back pack is sound girl! Well done you! I like the colour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks , maybe one day i can take a pic that is better of it lol .. but you get the jist of it haha
Click to expand...

p108


----------



## Poquito's Edie

Hi, I'm Edith, popping in. One question, are we part of the 99%? No matter, I'm crazy enough to join anything. Thank you for the invitation, Grandma Susan. As you can see, I'm Poquito's Edie....please comment on how cute my chihuahua is....have 2 more here (chihuahuas)...told you I was crazy and should fit in.


----------



## linkan

I gotta go ..


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Its about life , love , happiness , pain , knitting , crochet , quilting , crafting , baking , and occasionally we have a sane moment and talk about other stuff too    ...


Is it? hahahaha. Never thought of that!


----------



## linkan

Poquito's Edie said:


> Hi, I'm Edith, popping in. One question, are we part of the 99%? No matter, I'm crazy enough to join anything. Thank you for the invitation, Grandma Susan. As you can see, Poquito's Edie....please comment on how cute my chihuahua is....have 2 more here (chihuahuas)...told you I was crazy and should fit in.


Very Very cute pup  i say pup because i cant spell Chihuahuas LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

]

Hi Purple the only thing you have missed is blurry, tired, gardens dogs, scarf, dirty cars, that run, cummbers, and nuts ville.
How was the day with the grand children? Araea they still visiting? 
Oh and Tammi was on for a post by.[/quote]

Hi Pam. Grand kids parents came for lunch and then they all went off to a Christmas party. Made the chocolate brownies this morning. Very yummy and most have been eaten. Spoke to Pengwin this pm, she is rushing around like mad, but sends her love.
I have finished the mitts for my friends daughters (note to self - do not try to crochet black mitts by artificial light - plays havoc with the eyes) xx


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> Purly , you have little lizards in FL too dont you ?


Purly is either still look for scarf cr** or in the dish washer again. Like I told Nitz that's why they make paper plates. eat and throw away. :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> ]
> 
> Hi Purple the only thing you have missed is blurry, tired, gardens dogs, scarf, dirty cars, that run, cummbers, and nuts ville.
> How was the day with the grand children? Araea they still visiting?
> Oh and Tammi was on for a post by.


Hi Pam. Grand kids parents came for lunch and then they all went off to a Christmas party. Made the chocolate brownies this morning. Very yummy and most have been eaten. Spoke to Pengwin this pm, she is rushing around like mad, but sends her love.
I have finished the mitts for my friends daughters (note to self - do not try to crochet black mitts by artificial light - plays havoc with the eyes) xx[/quote]

Cucumbers for the eyes is soothing


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx


As usual you've missed absolutely nothing! Sit down and put your feet up. Get a coffee. Stay a while, there's some funny foriegn ladies on!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok loading lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the back pack is sound girl! Well done you! I like the colour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks , maybe one day i can take a pic that is better of it lol .. but you get the jist of it haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> p108
Click to expand...

Of course it's gorgeous and just the right colour. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Poquito's Edie said:


> Hi, I'm Edith, popping in. One question, are we part of the 99%? No matter, I'm crazy enough to join anything. Thank you for the invitation, Grandma Susan. As you can see, Poquito's Edie....please comment on how cute my chihuahua is....have 2 more here (chihuahuas)...told you I was crazy and should fit in.


Longhaired Chihuahua? My aunt has the short hair variety.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx


OBTW I've bought some yarn off ebay and our car MIGHT be mended!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> ]
> 
> Hi Purple the only thing you have missed is blurry, tired, gardens dogs, scarf, dirty cars, that run, cummbers, and nuts ville.
> How was the day with the grand children? Araea they still visiting?
> Oh and Tammi was on for a post by.


Hi Pam. Grand kids parents came for lunch and then they all went off to a Christmas party. Made the chocolate brownies this morning. Very yummy and most have been eaten. Spoke to Pengwin this pm, she is rushing around like mad, but sends her love.
I have finished the mitts for my friends daughters (note to self - do not try to crochet black mitts by artificial light - plays havoc with the eyes) xx[/quote]

Oh I so agree about black yarn, Rip a hat out, and went to another color. I must be blind as a bat. :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> OBTW I've bought some yarn off ebay and our car MIGHT be mended!!!!
Click to expand...

He is a GREAT mechanic if he can fix it with an oil change! and spark plugs


----------



## PurpleFi

As usual you've missed absolutely nothing! Sit down and put your feet up. Get a coffee. Stay a while, there's some funny foriegn ladies on![/quote]

Feet are up, coffee drunk. Didn't know you were foreign, but there again you do live north of BIrmingham. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , take a wee nap then
> 
> You missed my backpack  its hiding here somewhere ...
Click to expand...

I think it's on 108.....and its purple!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> OBTW I've bought some yarn off ebay and our car MIGHT be mended!!!!
Click to expand...

Was the car fixed with the yarn from rebay?????


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , take a wee nap then
> 
> You missed my backpack  its hiding here somewhere ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's on 108.....and its purple!
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

I think it's on 108.....and its purple![/quote]

I've seen it, it's lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> As usual you've missed absolutely nothing! Sit down and put your feet up. Get a coffee. Stay a while, there's some funny foriegn ladies on!


Feet are up, coffee drunk. Didn't know you were foreign, but there again you do live north of BIrmingham. xxx[/quote]

The coffee's drunk? Did you put Bailey's Irish Cream in it?


----------



## grandma susan

Poquito's Edie said:


> Hi, I'm Edith, popping in. One question, are we part of the 99%? No matter, I'm crazy enough to join anything. Thank you for the invitation, Grandma Susan. As you can see, Poquito's Edie....please comment on how cute my chihuahua is....have 2 more here (chihuahuas)...told you I was crazy and should fit in.


I think your dog is cute! yes :roll: Now then everybody, listen here. This person here is EDITH, say hello to her and give her a Tena welcome.....She is a Grandmother and a Greatgrandmother and she thinks she's as daft as us. There you are Edith, welcome.....Just join in.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Poquito's Edie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm Edith, popping in. One question, are we part of the 99%? No matter, I'm crazy enough to join anything. Thank you for the invitation, Grandma Susan. As you can see, Poquito's Edie....please comment on how cute my chihuahua is....have 2 more here (chihuahuas)...told you I was crazy and should fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> Longhaired Chihuahua? My aunt has the short hair variety.
Click to expand...

Hey Edie, you must and are required to be insane on this site. I have short hair too, and when getting up in the morning can be looking like a duh chihuahua.


----------



## mumtoSophy

made one cake


----------



## Poquito's Edie

linkan said:


> I gotta go ..


See that happens to me all the time...now I am positive my deodorant is failing.


----------



## PurpleFi

The coffee's drunk? Did you put Bailey's Irish Cream in it?[/quote]

Hi Nitzi, Haahaa, no but I', having a jolly large glass of winr with my dinner tonight, deserve it.


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> made one cake


Too cute to eat!


----------



## grandma susan

this lovely back pack is getting to be on here more than my staircase. give over will you?


----------



## PurpleFi

Pam, Thanks for the email of the mitt pattern and I couldn't download your other email, xx


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> I gotta go ..


Well thats why they made bathrooms, or in Nitz's case the 1o k run. She always wins you know. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> The coffee's drunk? Did you put Bailey's Irish Cream in it?


Hi Nitzi, Haahaa, no but I', having a jolly large glass of winr with my dinner tonight, deserve it.[/quote]

After the kids and family run around, yes, yes you do. And you'll toddle off to bed right after.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> this lovely back pack is getting to be on here more than my staircase. give over will you?


What you had done to your staircase then?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everybody from a grey and damp surrey. It's just after 4 pm and everybodys left we sit here in peace and quiet and slighthly exhausted. How is everybody and what have I missed? Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> OBTW I've bought some yarn off ebay and our car MIGHT be mended!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a GREAT mechanic if he can fix it with an oil change! and spark plugs
Click to expand...

OOOOHHHH and a new switch and a fiddle here and there with knobs!


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta go ..
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats why they made bathrooms, or in Nitz's case the 1o k run. She always wins you know. :thumbup: :XD:
Click to expand...

I hope so, don't like dribbling.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Pam, Thanks for the email of the mitt pattern and I couldn't download your other email, xx


I am sorry aabout that send again with it open, maybe it will work that way. Aren't the mitts neat.
Give Pengwin a hi and all crazyness from me. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

After the kids and family run around, yes, yes you do. And you'll toddle off to bed right after.[/quote]

Maybe, but I've still got to finish Mr Ps socks and sew a zip in a dollys dress and marzipan and ice the cake and stuff the dates and do all the ironing that I haven't done for the past 3 weeks and wrap some more presents. Well perhaps not all that tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> made one cake


Hey bonny lass that is magnificent!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

My lovely grandson, beat me hollow at Scrabble and I didn't let him win. Did I tell you that boy's a genius.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made one cake
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bonny lass that is magnificent!!!!
Click to expand...

Only one?


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> made one cake


why when I am hungrey do you have to start me on sweets again. It really is a cute one think you out did yourself this time elf.


----------



## grandma susan

Poquito's Edie said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta go ..
> 
> 
> 
> See that happens to me all the time...now I am positive my deodorant is failing.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't let that worry you. We don't have smelly vision hahahaha...Oh do you know, I don't know how I think all this up! I even make myself laugh!!!! :roll: Either that or I'd cry...


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> made one cake


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> My lovely grandson, beat me hollow at Scrabble and I didn't let him win. Did I tell you that boy's a genius.


Must have put Mr.P in a rare mood, not to play with you two. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> this lovely back pack is getting to be on here more than my staircase. give over will you?
> 
> 
> 
> What you had done to your staircase then?
Click to expand...

OH NO! I'm not biting!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sharon, hadn't seen the picture before I posted the last comment. Sorry.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made one cake
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bonny lass that is magnificent!!!!
Click to expand...

thanx made that inbetween nipping into town and houseworkk!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Hi Sharon, hadn't seen the picture before I posted the last comment. Sorry.


hahah too quick!!

ok I'm off to the dentist!

catch you all later xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's what's left of the chocolate brownies after the chocoholics had gone.


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made one cake
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bonny lass that is magnificent!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx made that inbetween nipping into town and houseworkk!!
Click to expand...

Are you on pep pills or what? you do know that your /dh will ALWAYS expect you to be like this..You're doing yourself no favours hahaha. /gosh /i wish I had an ounce of your energy....


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, hadn't seen the picture before I posted the last comment. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> hahah too quick!!
> 
> ok I'm off to the dentist!
> 
> catch you all later xxx
Click to expand...

Take care. If I'm still awake I'll catch you later too, xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> this lovely back pack is getting to be on here more than my staircase. give over will you?
> 
> 
> 
> What you had done to your staircase then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I'm not biting!!!!
Click to expand...

         :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> After the kids and family run around, yes, yes you do. And you'll toddle off to bed right after.


Maybe, but I've still got to finish Mr Ps socks and sew a zip in a dollys dress and marzipan and ice the cake and stuff the dates and do all the ironing that I haven't done for the past 3 weeks and wrap some more presents. Well perhaps not all that tonight.[/quote]

So in other words you have nothing to do but lay around, and drink, and rest all day> :shock: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Here's what's left of the chocolate brownies after the chocoholics had gone.


Again with food is their no end to you ladies over there, and food. :shock: :XD:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96932-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

